# 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium



## Demolux (6. März 2014)

*2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Hi Leute,

ich war mal wieder auf der Suche nach Öl-PCs und bin auf einen Beitrag hier gestoßen, der nicht allzu alt ist ^^. Der hat mir gezeigt, dass das hier ein sehr aktives Forum ist. Ich selbst habe ein ähnliches Projekt am Laufen wie es gerade fabianiosodon und sein Kollege haben: Ich will zwei High-End PCs in einem 48 Liter Aquarium kühlen. Das Ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass ich als Student nur ein sehr kleines Zimmer habe und die beiden PCs deshalb verdammt laut sind - schlafen kann ich nur totmüde oder betrunken. Außerdem werden die Grafikkarten schon jetzt (Winter) um die 90 Grad warm (weshalb ich sie drossele), deshalb musste ich mir eine gescheite Kühlung überlegen.

Ein paar Daten: 

1. PC: ASRock 990FX Extreme 9 mit AMD FX 6300, 4 GB RAM, 4 mal XFX HD 7970 (GHz Edition), 1200 Watt Silverstone Strider

2. PC: ASRock 990FX Extreme 9 mit AMD FX 4300, 4 GB RAM, 1 mal XFX HD 7970, 2 mal ASUS Direct CU II 7970, 1000 Watt BeQuiet Z1

Insgesamt habe ich also (inklusive der Verlustleistung der NTs) etwa 2,5 kW Heizleistung. Ich habe mich zudem für Paraffinöl entschieden sowie einer Eheim Aquarienpumpe die in etwa 10 bis 20 Liter pro Minute schaffen soll (bei Öl statt Wasser hilft da nur messen). Ich werde die tatsächliche Durchflussmenge natürlich noch bestimmen, dafür habe ich mir ein analoges Voltmeter und einen elektrischen Durchflussmesser geholt. Außerdem werde ich die Temperatur vor und nach dem Radiator überwachen. Der Radiator wird mit 18 Enermax Batwing Lüftern besetzt (120mm), jeder ist per Poti regelbar. Der Kühler des Radiators selbst ist ein VW T4 Buskühler mit den Netzmaßen 720mm x 370mm.

Doch das wars noch nich ganz: Ich werde mir außerdem noch ein Aquarium bauen, die Glasscheiben hab ich schon: Es soll die Maße 800x500x400 haben und in etwa 100 Liter wasser beinhalten - das restliche Volumen wird durch das Ölbecken eingenommen. Ja richtig gehört: Der Öl-PC steht im Aquarium. Das dient in erster Linie der Optik. Kühlen will ich damit nicht, das geschieht unfreiwillig und auch hoffentlich nicht zu arg: Denn wenn die Wassertemperatur über 30 °C steigt, kann ich Fische vergessen - und was wäre ein Aquarium ohne Fische?

Nun, ich bin grad mittendrin im Projekt und klebe gerade die Schlauchanschlüsse in den Kühler und werde bald die Abdeckungen für die Becken bauen - die sollen natürlich möglichst cool aussehen 
Sobald das Silikon am Kühler "hart" ist, beginnt der erste Testlauf mit Radiator.

Okay, wenn jemand Anregungen oder Vorschläge hat für allesmögliche dann immer nur her damit  (z.B. wie ich evtl. eine Peltierkühlung realisiere wenn das Wasser außen doch zu warm wird)

PS: Entgegen der meisten Beschreibungen muss der CPU-Sockel nicht abgedichtet werden - warum auch? Das Dielektrikum ändert sich ja, aber das macht es auch bei den Leiterbahnen und die sitzen um einiges näher aneinander als die Pins der CPU. Die Praxis (bei mir) beweist das ebenfalls, ein Testlauf mit einer Grafikkarte hat reibungslos funktioniert... okay, so ganz reibungslos dann doch nicht: Ich hatte den Radiator nicht angeschlossen (vielmehr hatte den noch gar nicht) und dachte auch das bei 250 Watt oder etwas mehr nix passieren kann, die Hitze wird schon schnell genug abstrahlen als dass sich das Öl auf 90 Grad erhitzt - falsch gedacht. Über Nacht laufen gelassen, am nächsten morgen war der PC aus und das Öl konnte ich nicht mehr anfassen. Doch damit nicht genug: Das große Aquarium außenrum war mit etwas Wasser gefüllt und leckte irgendwo: Die Temperaturunterschiede (80 Grad Öl, 20 Grad Wasser) haben Spannungen in der Bodenplatte des Aquariums verursacht (trotz einer dünnen Fliesschicht) und die Platte ist gesprungen (4 mal). Jetzt habe ich gerade das komplette Aquarium wieder auseinandergeschnitten und neu geklebt. Die Moral davon: Nächstes Mal ein Zentimeter Isolator    -> kleine Story am Rande, das war nicht die einzige Panne und wird es (leider) auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Bitcoins? Zum Spielen wäre die Zusammenstellung ziemlich schwachsinnig...


----------



## Demolux (6. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bitcoins? Zum Spielen wäre die Zusammenstellung ziemlich schwachsinnig...


 
Auf dem Scrypt-Algorithmus basierende Coins um genauer zu sein. Bitcoins mit GPUs lohnt sich nicht mehr. Aber die PCs haben die Aufgabe des Mining nicht alleine: Sie agieren auch als Musikbots für unseren TS, als Server (MC und TS-Ersatzserver sowie Heimserver) und zu guter letzt auch als Media-Player und Spiele-PC, denn das Teil steht direkt neben meinem Bett.


----------



## Superwip (6. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Beim Design solltest du auf jeden Fall darauf achten das du mit so wenig (teurem!) Öl wie möglich auskommst.

Pro Liter Durchfluss pro Minute kannst du etwa 25-30W Leistung pro Kelvin Temperaturdifferenz abtranspotrieren, wenn du sagen wir 5k Temperaturdifferenz akzeptierst sind das mit 10l/min schon mindestens etwa 1250W.



> einen elektrischen Durchflussmesser geholt.



Welchen?

Beachte das viele Durchflussmesser einen nennenswerten Strömungswiderstand besitzen.



> Doch das wars noch nich ganz: Ich werde mir außerdem noch ein Aquarium bauen, die Glasscheiben hab ich schon: Es soll die Maße 800x500x400 haben und in etwa 100 Liter wasser beinhalten - das restliche Volumen wird durch das Ölbecken eingenommen. Ja richtig gehört: Der Öl-PC steht im Aquarium. Das dient in erster Linie der Optik. Kühlen will ich damit nicht, das geschieht unfreiwillig und auch hoffentlich nicht zu arg: Denn wenn die Wassertemperatur über 30 °C steigt, kann ich Fische vergessen - und was wäre ein Aquarium ohne Fische?



Es gibt schon Fischarten die mehr als 30°C aushalten, etwa manche afrikanische Süßwasserbarsche. Alles in allem verkompliziert diese Konstruktion den Aufbau sicherlich erheblich, es könnte zu allen möglichen Problemen kommen, etwa *Unfällen* bei der Reinigung des Aquariums, Niederschlag von Wasserdampf aus dem Aquarium usw.

Beachten solltest du das du ohne spezielle, aufwendige Isolationsmaßnahmen und einem eigenen Kühlkreislauf für das Aquarium in Aquarium und Öl wahrscheinlich längerfristig immer ~ die selbe Temperatur hast. 



> z.B. wie ich evtl. eine Peltierkühlung realisiere wenn das Wasser außen doch zu warm wird



Davon würde ich dringend abraten. Zu teuer, zu ineffizent.

Als reine Notmaßnahme könntest du etwa mit kaltem Leitungswasser, Eiswürfeln o.Ä. kühlen, du könntest den PC mit einer geeigneten Lüftersteuerung o.Ä. automatisch idlen wenn eine kritische Temperatur überschritten ist oder die Fische evakuieren, wenn das öfter als sehr selten vorkommt würde ich auf mehr Radiatoren und/oder mehr Durchfluss setzen, eventuell ein eigener Kühlkreislauf für das Aquarium. Wenn es ohne Kältemschine gar nicht geht würde ich eine mit Kompressor empfehlen, das zahlt sich bei der Leistung auf jeden Fall aus ist aber natürlich auch nicht billig. Eine Klimaanlage für das ganze Zimmer ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.



> PS: Entgegen der meisten Beschreibungen muss der CPU-Sockel nicht abgedichtet werden - warum auch? Das Dielektrikum ändert sich ja, aber das macht es auch bei den Leiterbahnen und die sitzen um einiges näher aneinander als die Pins der CPU.



Mit manchen CPU Sockeln gibt es laut Erfahrungsberichten ohne Isolation angeblich Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Beachte das viele Durchflussmesser einen nennenswerten Strömungswiderstand besitzen.



Vor allen Dingen werden die meisten nicht für Öl kalibriert sein...



> Es gibt schon Fischarten die mehr als 30°C aushalten, etwa manche afrikanische Süßwasserbarsche. Alles in allem verkompliziert diese Konstruktion den Aufbau sicherlich erheblich, es könnte zu allen möglichen Problemen kommen, etwa *Unfällen* bei der Reinigung des Aquariums, Niederschlag von Wasserdampf aus dem Aquarium usw.



Ich würde mir mehr Gedanken um die Fische machen, als um den Rechner... 
(hohe Temperaturen, hohe Temperaturschwankungen, wenig Platz, Mineralöl - das klingt nach Tierquälerei, wenn ihr mich fragt)


----------



## Demolux (7. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja das mit dem Durchflussmesser: Es handelt sich dabei um einen Rotordurchflussmesser (ähnlich einer Kreiselpumpe), welcher natürlich nicht für Öl kalibriert ist, allerdings deutlich realitätsnähere Werte anzeigt als eine Schätzung der Förderleistung auf Basis der Kreiselpumpe. Auch ein gemessener Wert mit "Eimern" (also einfach messen wieviel Öl die Pumpe schafft indem man einen Messbecher und eine Stoppuhr zu Hilfe nimmt) ist nicht so genau wie ein im Kreislauf integrierter Strömungsmesser, dessen Strömungswiederstand übrigens subjektiv sehr gering ist (ein zartes Hauchen reicht schon und der Rotor dreht sich ne Weile). Wenn man allerdings einen bestimmten Wert überschreitet, fängt der Rotor an zu vibrieren - das erhöht den Strömungswiderstand enorm, doch dazu muss man schon ordentlich pusten und überschreitet aber sowas von sicher die 30 l/min Marke. Zu deiner Rechnung mit dem Durchflussmesser: Die gilt dann, wenn der Kühler das Öl auch wieder auf Raumtemperatur abkühlen kann - und da bin ich am zweifeln. Aber letztendlich kann das nur ein Testlauf genauer zeigen, das ist er übrigens:

Wasserdurchfluss Sensor Durchflussmesser Halle Durchfluss Sensor Wasser Kontrolle 1-30L/min: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


Das Problem der Kondensation des Wassers wird dadurch behoben, als dass die Luft beim Ölbad und dessen Deckel ja immer wärmer ist als die des Aquarium außenrum (Okay, die Leuchtstoffröhren könnten diese Aussage nichtig machen). Außerdem wird der Deckel für das innere Aquarium abgedichtet und zusätzlich wird das äußere Aquarium mit zwei übrig gebliebenen Enermax-Batwing Lüftern belüftet. So sollte die Luft nicht mit Wasser gesättigt sein.

Falls die Temps zu hoch werden habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Zweiter oder n-ter Radiator bis Öl auf Raumtemperatur, wenn das erreicht ist, dann:
- höhere Förderleistung und außerdem
- Peltier-Kühlung (Marke Eigenbau, Strom ist hier eh pauschal bezahlt) oder
- Isolationsmaßnahmen (e.g. Folie auf dem Glas des inneren Aquariums)


Zu den Fischen: Ich habe mehrere Jahre lang Fische gehabt und ein paar haben sich auch fortgepflanzt. Ich kenne zig "normale" Aquarien, in denen es den Fischen schlechter gehen wird, ihr könnt euch dazu (falls es soweit kommt) selbst ein Bild machen, das verspreche ich und daran liegt mir natürlich auch viel. Die haben ja immer noch 100 Liter Platz, was wirklich ausreichend ist für die entsprechenden Fischarten und ich kann das Aquarium in 3 bzw. 4 Bereiche unterteilen - na wenn das nicht mal revierfreundlich ist.


EDIT: Hier mal ein paar Bilder damit ihr euch etwas darunter vorstellen könnt. Zweimal zeigt es eine Anordnung die nicht funktioniert hat, desweiteren ist auch die letztendliche Anordnung mit dabei (die mit den Mainboards an den Wänden diagonal gegenüber), denn es besteht ziemlicher Platzmangel. Die Anschlüsse des Kühlers härten noch aus und die Halterungen in die alles eingebaut ist wurde von mir aus K'nex gebaut, das hatte ich noch aus der Kindheit über 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GSDG (7. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Also ich sage jetzt mal nicht zur zusammenstellung, das du ja schon alles da hast  aber ...

Ich würde mir an deiner stelle nochmal überlegen ob ich nicht ein anderes Mainboard nehme. Immerhin hast du dann min. 3 Grafikkarten jeweils dran. Und die können ja bekanntlich bis zu 75W pro steckplatz ziehen, hinzu kommt noch der Prozessor lüfter etc. ... das könnte dir früher oder später Probleme bereiten.
Dann solltest du nochmal einen "Trockentest" machen ob die Riserkabel so funktionieren wie sie sollen oder ob es zuviele Fehler gibt. Falls du wirklich zuviele Fehler bekommst, solltest du dir kurzere Verlängerungen suchen. Die lösen das Problem zwar nicht aber helfen etwas.
Und zu guter letzt solltest du nohmal nach dem Air/Oilflow des NT schauen. Wenn du pech hast kriegen die Netzteile die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ab.

P.s. hätte es nicht ein kleiner Server und sowas > https://alpha-t.net/product/scrypt-asic-miner/ 
getan ? So verballerst du nur etlich strom und am Ende stehst du dann mit einem kleinen Profit da ...

https://alpha-t.net/product/scrypt-asic-miner/


----------



## Demolux (7. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja einen Trockentest habe ich schon gemacht, beide Miner/Server waren schon Wochenlang im Dauerbetrieb mitsamt Risern -> ist mir aber zu laut, deswegen das Ganze. Als Enthusiast gebe ich dafür leider auch etwas mehr Geld aus und als Student der Verfahrenstechnik interessiert mich so ein Kühlkreislauf natürlich auch - nicht immer nur theoretische Thermodynamik xD

Strom bezahle ich hier pauschal das heißt es ist egal wieviel ich verbrauche, sonst hätte ich das mit dem Mining wohl auch nicht angefangen. Mehr als 2x230x16 Watt gehen aber nicht ^^. Die NTs bekommen die Wärme der Grakas ab ja das ist richtig, war aber auch beabsichtigt, da das Öl so zur Mitte hin zur Pumpe gefördert wird. Anderes MB geht leider nicht mehr ^^ aber zwei Jahre habe ich ja eh Garantie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Lebendes Getier würde ich mir doch ehr verkneifen nicht nur wegen der möglichen Ölpest oder Gartemperatur sondern auch wegen dem Platz


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Zu deiner Rechnung mit dem Durchflussmesser: Die gilt dann, wenn der Kühler das Öl auch wieder auf Raumtemperatur abkühlen kann



Nein, das gilt immer (na ja, zumindest näherungsweise solange man nicht davon ausgeht das die Wärmekapazität des Öls temperaturabhängig ist). Die Temperaurdifferenz von der man ausgehen muss ist dabei natürlich nicht die zwischen Öl im "Aquarium" und der Raumtemperatur sondern die Differenz zwischen Öl im Aquarium und Öl das vom Radiator abgekühlt zurückfließt. Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Öl das vom Radiator kommt und der Raumtemperatur ist vor allem auch vom Radiator abhängig.

Wenn du etwa 5K Differenz zwischen Radiatoreinlauf und Auslauf hast und 10K Differenz zwischen Radiatorauslauf und Raumtemperatur dann kannst du bei gleichbleibendem Durchfluss etwa 10K durch einen besseren Radiator gewinnen und (etwas mehr als) 5K durch mehr Durchfluss.



> Das Problem der Kondensation des Wassers wird dadurch behoben, als dass die Luft beim Ölbad und dessen Deckel ja immer wärmer ist als die des Aquarium außenrum (Okay, die Leuchtstoffröhren könnten diese Aussage nichtig machen). Außerdem wird der Deckel für das innere Aquarium abgedichtet und zusätzlich wird das äußere Aquarium mit zwei übrig gebliebenen Enermax-Batwing Lüftern belüftet. So sollte die Luft nicht mit Wasser gesättigt sein.



Grau ist alle Theorie... erfahrungsgemäß besteht der "Aquariendampf" zu großen Teilen aus Aerosolen, konkret feinen Tröpfchen in denen auch Mineralien gelöst sind (Kalk usw. ). Diese Tröpfchen und die darin gelösten Mineralien können sich auch auf relativ heißen Oberflächen niederschlagen.

Das das Öl-Becken nach oben hin ordentlich abgedichtet ist sollte selbstverständlich sein da das Öl sonst herauskriechen kann.



> - Peltier-Kühlung (Marke Eigenbau, Strom ist hier eh pauschal bezahlt) oder



Vergiss es. Das geht nicht.

So starke Peltier-Elemente sind sehr teuer und irrsinnig ineffizient. Du wirst mehrere kW Peltierelemente für etliche tausend Euro mit sekundärer Wasserkühlung brauchen um auf ein brauchbares Ergebnis zu kommen.

Ich empfehle hier einen Durchlaufkühler mit Kompressor (etwa so einer: Aquatuning Österreich - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 300 (HC250=265Watt Kälteleistung) 37006, über die sinnvolle Leistung kann man streiten). Dieser sollte im Aquarium eingesetzt werden (da es ja primär darum geht die Wassertemperatur zu stabilisieren, nicht die Öltemperatur), möglicherweise sinnvoller ist auch, wie schon gesagt, eine Klimaanlage zur Stabilisierung der Raumlufttemperatur. Da hast du auch was davon.



> - Isolationsmaßnahmen (e.g. Folie auf dem Glas des inneren Aquariums)



Hässlich!


----------



## GSDG (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ich denke mal das du mit dem Radiator schon gut bedient sein solltest. Da wird auch kein weiterer Radiator helfen. Und ein höherer Durchfluss auch nicht. 
Wenn du größere Temp. unterschiede hast, liegt das an dem Öl. Wasser ist da halt um einiges besser 
Du könntest höchsten den flow im Becken besser gestallten. Vielleicht bringt das ja etwas 

Aber Peltierelemente/Durchlaufkühler etc. sind für dich nicht wirklich geeignet. Peltiere sind zu uneffizient und Durchlaufkühler wohl zu laut :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich empfehle hier einen Durchlaufkühler mit Kompressor (etwa so einer: Aquatuning Österreich - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 300 (HC250=265Watt Kälteleistung) 37006, über die sinnvolle Leistung kann man streiten).



Die sinnvolle Leistung wird in der Nähe des Systemverbrauchs liegen. Schließlich wird die Oberfläche des inneren Aquariums zum primären Wärmetauscher, sobald man das Wasser im äußeren deutlich unter Öltemperatur kühlt/kühlen möchte.



> Hässlich!


 
Nutzlos. Gegen Wärmestrahlung kann man was mit Folien machen, aber man kann auf ein paar Zehntelmillimetern keine Isolationswirkung erzielen.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Die sinnvolle Leistung wird in der Nähe des Systemverbrauchs liegen. Schließlich wird die Oberfläche des inneren Aquariums zum primären Wärmetauscher, sobald man das Wasser im äußeren deutlich unter Öltemperatur kühlt/kühlen möchte.



Das hängt natürlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, insbesondere auch von der Raumtemperatur. Wenn es im Sommer 30°C hat braucht man wohl tatsächlich einen ordentlichen Chiller wenn man die Aquariumtemperatur unter 30°C halten will. Allerdings könnte auch ein wesentlich kleinerer Chiller schon besser als nichts sein, insbesondere wenn man an kritischen Tagen auf das Minen verzichtet.



> Nutzlos. Gegen Wärmestrahlung kann man was mit Folien machen, aber man kann auf ein paar Zehntelmillimetern keine Isolationswirkung erzielen.



Unter "Folie" stelle ich mir hier eine _Schaumfolie_ vor. Eine dünne Folie wäre natürlich völlig sinnlos.


----------



## D0pefish (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Kannst du den schicken Radi nerdseitig außen an der Hauswand anbringen? Ansonsten sehe ich dich öfter Trinken wie früher, denn ohne kräftigen Luftstrom wird das auch horizontal angebracht eher nie was. Der Hauptteil vom Öl müsste immer im RADI sein und der scheint sehr dünnrohrig also eher ungünstig durchflussstark in Bezug zum Rest des Systems. Vom Gefühl her wird der Ausgangspunkt die Lautstärke zu senken so nicht realisierbar sein. Das Wasser wird sich nach 12 Stunden sehr wahrscheinlich weit über 30° erwärmen. Das könnte man ja mit einem RADI kühlen. Ich habe einen 14cm Systemlüfter im gut gedämmten Gehäuse mit WaKü und 3 HDDs, der nur minimal unrund läuft. Dar geht mir schon lange mächtig auf den Zeiger. 
Sehr spannend! Viel Glück!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das hängt natürlich von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, insbesondere auch von der Raumtemperatur. Wenn es im Sommer 30°C hat braucht man wohl tatsächlich einen ordentlichen Chiller wenn man die Aquariumtemperatur unter 30°C halten will. Allerdings könnte auch ein wesentlich kleinerer Chiller schon besser als nichts sein, insbesondere wenn man an kritischen Tagen auf das Minen verzichtet.



Wenn die Rechner nicht belastet werden, bringt sicherlich auch ein kleiner Chiller etwas (genau dafür sind die schließlich gedacht: Aquarien auf Temperatur zu halten - ohne dass eine zusätzliche Wärmequelle dies erschwert), aber darum geht es hier vermutlich nicht. Und sobald die Rechner laufen gilt im wesentlichen das gleiche, wie auch bei Extremkühlungs-Versuchen:
Entweder Chiller oder Radiator. Solange "mehr Radiator" noch etwas bringen kann, ist es die günstigere Lösung (selbst wenn man von 2K delta auf 1K delta will). Wenn es nichts mehr bringt, dann muss die Wärmeabfuhr vom Chiller alleine bewältigt werden.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ich weise an dieser Stelle auch mal wieder auf die Möglichkeit hin zur Kühlung einen sekundären Wasserkreislauf zu verwenden: Das Öl wird über einen Wärmetauscher (etwa einen im Öl versenkten Radiator) mit Wasser gekühlt welches dann wiederum den Radiator durchströmt. Wasser kann leichter gepumpt werden und hat eine gut vier mal höhere Wärmekapazität. Allerdings verkompliziert das die Sache natürlich auch, insbesondere bei einem KFZ-Radiator (Aluminium?) kann es auch zu Korrosionsproblemen kommen. Man könnte sich hier natürlich auch Möglichkeiten überlegen auch das Wasser im Aquarium zu kühlen oder beides wobei man dann je nach Wassertemperatur im Aquarium die Kühlleistung aufteilt.

Sehr interessant wäre in jedem Fall der Wärmewiderstand zwischen "PC-Tank" und Aquarium.

Kann man natürlich leicht näherungsweise berechnen wenn man die Übergangsfläche, Glasdicke und den Wärmewiderstand des Glases kennt. Auf Basis dessen kann man bei einem Wärmetransport von 2kW etwa abschätzen wie groß die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Öl und Wasser nach *langer Zeit* maximal sein kann wenn das Öl nur durch die Glaswand zum Aquarium gekühlt wird, ein interessantes Worst-Case Szenario. Das kann man natürlich auch experimentell relativ leicht überprüfen (bitte ohne Fische). Durch ein Kühlen des Öls Richtung Atmosphäre kann die Temperaturdifferenz freilich gesenkt werden. Beachte dabei den Vergleich des Wärmewiderstands PC-Tank <-> Aquarium und PC-Tank <-> Radiator. Der Wärmewiderstand Radiator <-> Atmosphäre ist natürlich ebenfalls wichtig und effektiv in Serie zum Widerstand PC-Tank<->Radiator kann aber nur schwer berechnet/abgeschätzt werden, zumindest wenn man hier nicht viel Erfahrung hat. Kann man natürlich auch leicht messen.

Diese Vergleiche sind wichtig weil man du so natürlich abschätzen kannst wo sich eine Verbesserung am ehesten lohnt ohne Geld und Arbeitsaufwand zu investieren, wie viel Leistung eine Kältemaschine braucht um eine gewisse Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Aquarium und PC-Tank zu erreichen usw.. Du kannst, da du die Wärmekapazität von PC-Tank und Aquarium ja leicht berechnen kannst auch abschätzen wie lange es dauert bis sich ein Temperaturgleichgewicht einstellt und wie träge das System ist, auch etwa im Bezug auf Tag/Nacht Schwankungen der Raumtemperatur.

Aber wem erzähle ich das, du bist ja Verfahrenstechniker...

Nicht unwesentlich ist, insbesondere im Sommer, natürlich auch die Auswirkung der Abwärme des ganzen Systems auf die Raumtemperatur. In der Praxis ist das Zimmer ja auch keine ultimative Wärmesenke.

___________

Ein sehr spannendes, komplexes un risikoreiches Thema bei dem du (und bei geeigneter Dokumentation auch wir) schlechtesten falls sicher viel lernen kannst.

Und abschließend, damit das auch hier nicht unerwähnt bleibt: Paraffinöl ist brennbar.


----------



## Demolux (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Zu einem Chiller würde ich von vorneherein alleine auf Grund der Zusatzkosten und des Lärms (weil es sehr wahrscheinlich einer mit Kompressor ist) nein sagen. Da verzichte ich eher auf die Fische. Ein erster Testlauf wurde heute gemacht: Resultat war, dass der Durchfluss subjektiv sehr gut ist, der Kühler bzw. dessen Rohre sind nicht wirklich dünn, der summierte Durchmesser dann sowieso nicht mehr. Rein subjektiv hat alles gut funktioniert, das Öl hatte nach ca. 20 Min aber schon 40 Grad Celsius bei dem Pumpeneingang bei ein Drittel Lüfterleistung. Das Problem war, dass das Silikon der Anschlüsse nicht durchgehärtet ist und das es das wohl auch bei längerem Warten nicht getan hätte. Nach einem kleinen Leck habe ich die Anschlüsse alle abmontiert (rausgerissen, ging erstaunlich einfach) und habe mir nun die passenden Messing-Schlauchtüllen mit Gewinde bestellt. Die kann ich bei dem Warmwassereingang des Kühlers einfach reinschrauben (da Messing-Innengewinde) mit ölresistentem Teflonband, die großen Kaltwasserabflüsse des Kühlers sind da schon eher das Problem, ich hoffe es reicht hier, einfach die Anschlüsse mit dem Gewinde in den Heißkleber reinzuschrauben.

Jedenfalls gab es ein Leck und ich musste den Testlauf abbrechen. Anbei zwei eher wenig aussagende Fotos, ich liefere natürlich noch mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann den Radiator eher nicht außen vor dem Fenster montieren, da ich so evtl. Probleme mit der Hausverwaltung bekommen könnte (Studentenwohnheim).
Die wohl kostengünstigste Lösung wäre eine Art doppelverglastes Aquarium. Quais zwei Plexiglasscheiben vor die Scheiben des inneren Aquariums oder ähnliches. Aber darüber würde ich erst nach einem längeren (ernstzunehmenden) Testlauf und dessen Auswertung näher nachdenken.

Paraffinöl ist brennbar ja, in Gedanken habe ich mir auch schon einen brennenden PC vorgestellt xD Aber das wäre mir wohl nur mit Lampenöl passiert. Das Paraffinöl das ich hier habe (Parrafinum liquidum phar. DAB) hat einen Zündtemperatur von etwas über 200 Grad Celsius. Vorher schaltet sich der PC ab und das Wasser muss auch erst verdampfen, also von daher brauche ich nichts zu befürchten.

Die entsprechenden Berechnungen wären auch sehr interessant, ich überlege sowieso, am Ende des Projektes einen Abschlussbericht mit Zusammenfassung und allem PiPaPo zu präsentieren.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Zu einem Chiller würde ich von vorneherein alleine auf Grund der Zusatzkosten und des Lärms (weil es sehr wahrscheinlich einer mit Kompressor ist) nein sagen.


 
 Gute Kompressor-Chiller sind schon recht leise, ähnlich wie ein Kühlschrank. Wäre ja auch nur an heißen Tagen nötig. Eine teure Lösung ist es sicher.



> Silikon der Anschlüsse


 
 Du hast die Schläuche einfach eingeklebt? 

 Wie also von so etwas "russischem" hab ich selten gehört und das heißt was...

 Ich würde eigentlich immer nur Schlauchtüllen mit verschraubbarer Sicherung verwenden, sind zwar teuer aber sooo teuer auch wieder nicht in Relation zum Gesamtprojekt.



> Ich kann den Radiator eher nicht außen vor dem Fenster montieren


 
 Falls dein Zimmer nicht auf der Nordseite ist könnte das insbesondere an sowieso kritischen, heißen Sommertagen auch eher kontraproduktiv sein.



> Paraffinöl ist brennbar ja, in Gedanken habe ich mir auch schon einen brennenden PC vorgestellt xD Aber das wäre mir wohl nur mit Lampenöl passiert. Das Paraffinöl das ich hier habe (Parrafinum liquidum phar. DAB) hat einen Zündtemperatur von etwas über 200 Grad Celsius. Vorher schaltet sich der PC ab und das Wasser muss auch erst verdampfen, also von daher brauche ich nichts zu befürchten.


 
 Es geht nicht darum das der PC eine Zündquelle darstellt. Es geht eher darum das knapp 50l brennbare Flüssigkeit den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen können. Du solltest dir dieses Problems bewusst sein und über zusätzliche Brandschutzmaßnahmen zumindest nachdenken. Ein Brandmelder und ein für Ölbrände geeigneter Feuerlöscher wären etwa nicht schlecht. Eine Patentlösung wäre eventuell ein Halon-Löschsystem für das ganze Zimmer. o.Ä..


----------



## GSDG (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Das man mal so fragen wie groß deine Studentenbude ist ? 
Weil wenn du das gute 2,5KW ziehst wird es doch etwas warm


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ist das ein Wohnraum?
Ich stell mir gerade bildlich vor wie sich ~80l Öl im Raum verteilt.


----------



## jamie (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



GSDG schrieb:


> Das man mal so fragen wie groß deine Studentenbude ist ?
> Weil wenn du das gute 2,5KW ziehst wird es doch etwas warm


 
Kann er im Sommer gleich noch 'ne Imbissbude aufmachen und frische Fritten verkaufen. 

@Topic: Krasses Projekt, auch wenn ich persönlich da so meine Probleme mit habe... Hänge mich trotzdem mal ran, könnte spannend werden.


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du hast die Schläuche einfach eingeklebt?
> 
> Falls dein Zimmer nicht auf der Nordseite ist könnte das insbesondere an sowieso kritischen, heißen Sommertagen auch eher kontraproduktiv sein.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum das der PC eine Zündquelle darstellt. Es geht eher darum das knapp 50l brennbare Flüssigkeit den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen können. Du solltest dir dieses Problems bewusst sein und über zusätzliche Brandschutzmaßnahmen zumindest nachdenken. Ein Brandmelder und ein für Ölbrände geeigneter Feuerlöscher wären etwa nicht schlecht. Eine Patentlösung wäre eventuell ein Halon-Löschsystem für das ganze Zimmer. o.Ä..



Nein ich habe die Schläuche nicht direkt eingeklebt, ich lege Wert darauf, dass man das Ganze konstruktiv zerlegen kann xD Ich habe aber improvisiert (weil insbesondere die Kühlerausgänge einfach nur zwei 3cm-durchmesser starke Plastikstutzen sind) und Schlauchkupplungen aus Messing (Amico 5 Stk. Pneumatic Air Hose Fitting 12mm Messing Gerade Barb Adapter Kupplung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt) als Schlauchanschluss eingeklebt, mit hilfe von Silikon, Heißkleber und Plastikdeckeln. Hier das Bild für die Ausgänge des Kühlers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schlauchkupplung wurde in den Deodorantendeckel gesteckt, die Lücke innen mit Heißkleber ausgefüllt und dann hab ich das Ding auf den Plastikstutzen gesteckt. Der Deckel hält verdammt gut, aber die Schlauchkupplung nicht :/
Die hab ich rausgezogen und werde nun eine mit Gewinde reinschrauben, ebenso wie am Warmwassereingang mit dem Unterschied, dass dort ein Messinggewinde vorhanden ist. Statt eines Sicherungsringes verwende ich Schlauchschellen.

Nun, dass das Öl brennen kann ist mir bewusst und dass dadurch eine erhöhte Gefahr im Falle eines Brandes ausgeht ebenfalls... . Nur soviel zum Thema Brandschutz hier damit auch alle super beruhigt sind (*Ironie*) xD: Wir haben erst vor 2 Wochen beschlossen, dass das gesamte Wohnheim bzw. dessen Zimmer im Laufe des Jahres 2014 mit Rauchmeldern ausgestattet wird... .Ich selbst habe da wenig in der  Hand und ein Halon Löschsystem ist es mir wirklich nicht wert  No risk no fun (leichtsinnige Aussage ich weiß).



GSDG schrieb:


> Das man mal so fragen wie groß deine Studentenbude ist ?
> Weil wenn du das gute 2,5KW ziehst wird es doch etwas warm


 
Die ist gigantische 12 Quadratmeter groß  - jaaa es wird warm. Das Fenster ist aber eh immer offen, dann gehts.




Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wohnraum?
> Ich stell mir gerade bildlich vor wie sich ~80l Öl im Raum verteilt.


 
Ja das ist ein Wohnraum, also ein 12 qm Zimmer mit Waschbecken und begehbarem Kleiderschrank (1qm *hust*). Bisher haben sich glücklicherweise "nur" ca. 150 ml (schätzungsweise) im Raum verteilt. 




jamie schrieb:


> Kann er im Sommer gleich noch 'ne Imbissbude aufmachen und frische Fritten verkaufen.
> 
> @Topic: Krasses Projekt, auch wenn ich persönlich da so meine Probleme mit habe... Hänge mich trotzdem mal ran, könnte spannend werden.


 
Das ist cool, wirklich aktives Forum hier bin regelrecht begeistert ^^^
Ich steh zwar auf Frittiertes, aber irgendwie glaube ich dass das das Projekt noch weiter verkomplizieren würde.... xD


Okay, ich halt euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, sobald die Teile eintreffen (Amico 5X 12mm Schlauchtülle Fittings 1/2 "PT Außengewinde Gerade Verschraubungen: Amazon.de: Baumarkt   -> für Kaltwasserausgang des Kühlers und: Amico Messing 3/4 "Gewinde PT 12mm Air Gas Schlauch Schlauchtülle Kupplung Adapter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt    -> für Warmwassereingang des Kühlers sowie Schlauchanschluss - Innengewinde, Edelstahl A4, 1/2", 12mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit    -> für die Einbindung des Durchflussmessers) folgt der zweite Testlauf mit mehr Bildern.



MfG


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Hier das Bild für die Ausgänge des Kühlers:
> Anhang 723352


 
 Nope, funktioniert nicht.

 Mit Heißkleber musst du aufpassen, manche sind in Öl, insbesondere in warmen Öl, löslich.



> No risk no fun


 
 Seh ich genau so. 

 Aber sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt...

Unabhängig vom Brandmelder -und du könntest natürlich auch selbst einen installieren, wenigstens einen Akustischen- ist nach wie vor das anschaffen eines geeigneten Feuerlöschers überlegenswert, ist ja nicht sooo teuer.



> Statt eines Sicherungsringes verwende ich Schlauchschellen.


 
 Sieht natürlich hässlicher aus aber insbesondere bei so großen Durchmessern ist das natürlich zweckmäßig.



> Okay, ich halt euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, sobald die Teile eintreffen (Amico 5X 12mm Schlauchtülle Fittings 1/2 "PT Außengewinde Gerade Verschraubungen: Amazon.de: Baumarkt -> für Kaltwasserausgang des Kühlers und: Amico Messing 3/4 "Gewinde PT 12mm Air Gas Schlauch Schlauchtülle Kupplung Adapter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt -> für Warmwassereingang des Kühlers sowie Schlauchanschluss - Innengewinde, Edelstahl A4, 1/2", 12mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit -> für die Einbindung des Durchflussmessers) folgt der zweite Testlauf mit mehr Bildern.


 
 Damit der Schlauch nicht maßgeblich verantwortlich für den Strömungswiderstand ist würde ich über Schlauch mit größerem Durchmesser nachdenken, vielleicht 18mm innen passend zu 1/2" Gewinden. Auch wenn dann die Pumpe vielleicht limitiert. Bei Öl ist das natürlich kritischer als bei Wasser wegen der höheren Viskosität.

 Bei einer relativ stark viskosen Flüssigkeit kann man auch einiges an der Geometrie optimieren, etwa scharfkantige Verengungen vermeiden. Aber wem sag ich das, du bist da eher ein Experte.


----------



## rumor (10. März 2014)

Ich muss hier nochmal was zur Brandgefahr loswerden :

50 Liter leicht brennbare Flüssigkeit in einem Wohngebäude zu Lagern ist nicht nur leichtsinnig sondern meines Wissens auch (zu recht) verboten.
Wenn das Zeug losgeht helfen die ( ab Ende 2014 deutschlandweit vorgeschriebenen) Rauchmelder auch nix mehr. Auf einen derartigen Ölbrand ist auch erstmal keiner Vorbereitet weil es ja sowas eigentlich nicht geben sollte.

Im Prinzip finde ich das Projekt mit seinen vielen Facetten sehr interessant, insbesondere wie sich die 2 Aquarien unter Realbedingungen verhalten.

Aber ein Fass brennbares in nem Studentenwohnheim ist absolut fahrlässig.
Und , unter uns, der Spruch von wegen "Strom ist egal, Zahl ich ja pauschal" aber alles andere möglichst billig, find ich als einer von denen die die Strompauschale für Studenten mitfinanziert schon etwas frech.

Mein Tipp an dieser Stelle : klär das mit der Brandgefahr ab, möglichst schriftlich.
Wenn's brennt und die merken das bei dir der Brand extrem verstärkt wurde möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken.

Nix für ungut, einer muss ja bedenken anmelden


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

Ich habe auch schon über größere Schlauchdurchmesser nachgedacht, allerdings dann wieder davon Abstand genommen, da ich zum Einen bereits einen Schlauch der Größe hatte und zum anderen der Anschluss an die Pumpe sonst Probleme bereitet hätte. Die Durchflussoptimierung (Vermeidung von scharfen Kurven oder Verengungen) nehme ich natürlich vor, wenn der Durchflussmesser eingebaut ist ist das nochmal was anderes. Rein subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass die Pumpe in etwa 15 Liter pro Minute schafft (Schätzwert beim Auspumpen des Ölbeckens beim allerersten Testlauf als die Bodenplatte sprang in zwei 10 L Kanister) - aber da war auch nur ein Schlauch und keine drei inklusive Kühler. Ich rechne mit einem Endwert 10 L pro Minute, abhängig von der Temperatur des Öls.

Während ich auf die Teile warte kämpfe ich mit Designfragen, dazu folgendes Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ich würde gerne das große Aquarium vollmachen, dazu müsste das Ölbecken auf eine Art Podest... genau dieses Podest ist die Frage. Sollte im Falle eines Aquariums natürlich die Optik eines Felsen haben, aber vor allem sollte es das Gewicht des Ölbeckens auch ohne Wasser im großen Aquarium tragen und gleichmäßig verteilen.
- Der Deckel. Habe beschlossen diesen aus mit Folie überzogenem Pappmaché zu machen (erklärt mich für verrückt), wobei sich dank den Lüftern ja eh kein Kondensat bilden sollte. Die große Gestaltungsfreiheit bei Pappmaché hat mich überzeugt, außerdem habe ich dazu alles nötige aus früheren Projekten da und Karton - das ist seit der Bestellung der Teile nun wirklich keine Mangelware hier.
- vieles weitere

Doch wenn ich so genauer drüber nachdenke, dann spielt bei der Designfrage wohl eine sehr große Rolle, ob es sich beim Aquarium auch wirklich um eines handelt (Pflanzen, Fische, usw.). Und das kann ich ja erst nach einem Testlauf sagen der zeigen soll, ob die Temps nicht zu hoch werden. Ich denke eh dass ich nocheinmal umfassende Baumaßnahmen ergreifen muss (Plexiglas o.Ä. zu Isolation) um die sehr wahrscheinlich zu hohen Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen.

Hier ein genaues Bild der Anschlüsse im momentanen Stadium:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jemand Ideen hat, wie man auf dem fetten 3cm- Anschluss eine Schlauchtülle für 12 mm Innendurchmesser-Schläuche fest montieren kann, ich danke euch dafür, einen Adapter suche ich bisher vergeblich.



rumor schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nochmal was zur Brandgefahr loswerden :
> 
> 50 Liter leicht brennbare Flüssigkeit in einem Wohngebäude zu Lagern ist nicht nur leichtsinnig sondern meines Wissens auch (zu recht) verboten.
> Wenn das Zeug losgeht helfen die ( ab Ende 2014 deutschlandweit vorgeschriebenen) Rauchmelder auch nix mehr. Auf einen derartigen Ölbrand ist auch erstmal keiner Vorbereitet weil es ja sowas eigentlich nicht geben sollte.
> ...


 
Ja solche Bedenken hatte ich auch schon... . Das mit dem Strom: Ich zahle knapp 90 Euro für Warmwasser und Strom im Monat, eigentlich auch für die Heizung aber die ist niemals an, auch ohne den PC nicht. Ich habe 5 Jahre lang auf einem unisolierten Dachboden gewohnt und finde auch den Winter ohne Heizung recht warm xD Wie dem auch sei, ich habe nicht wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen da ich ansonsten recht energiesparend agiere, zumal ich hier auf dem Flur Platz 5 im Energieverbrauch belege (von 15), was wohl an der Heizung liegt. An der Stelle spreche ich meinen Dank an euch aus denn ihr finanziert das Projekt ja sozusagen mit, darüber werde ich mir erst jetzt so richtig klar. Ich wollte das auch nicht frech rüberbringen.

Das mit den brennbaren Flüssigkeiten: Da der Flammpunkt über 100 Grad liegt (konkret über 200 Grad Celsius) fällt das Paraffinöl von mir (paraffinum perliquidum) in keine bzw. die geringste Gefahrstoffklasse (je nach Skala). TRGS510 Klasse 10 bs 13 und nach der VbF in keine Klasse. Man kann das Öl mit Speiseöl gleichsetzen, da es zudem noch so raffiniert wurde, dass das Öl von mir als Massageöl ausgeschrieben ist. Wenn ich jetzt bedenke dass in unserer Abstellkammer neben mir zwei Gebinde Sonnenblumenöl und 3 Flaschen Raps sowie 5 Liter Waschbenzin lagern lagern und im Keller dieses 40 Jahre alten Hauses ein paar tausend Liter Heizöl, dann hab ich auch in der Hinsicht keinerlei Bedenken  Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass Speiseöl sogar selbstentzündlich ist und das Öl hier nicht? Laut der hier geltenden Brandschutzverordnung ist die Lagerung von brennbaren Flüssigkeiten nur bis 1 Liter zulässig (also Klasse A1-3 nach VbF). Ich denke also nicht dass ich Probleme bekommen werde, da ich aber Zickigkeiten befürchte werde ich auch nicht nachfragen und mich allein auf meinen Mietvertrag bzw. die Brandschutzverordnung berufen das muss ich ehrlich sagen.


Ansonsten: Hoffen wir mal dass es nicht brennt^^ Ich finde es übrigens gut wenn einer Bedenken anmeldet, is ja nicht so dass ich die nicht auch hätte. Außerdem nochmal Entschuldigung für die flapsige Formulierung der Strompauschale.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Rauchmelder auch nix mehr.


 
 Doch. Es ist nicht davon auszugehen das ein Brand nicht vom PC ausgeht sondern eher davon das gegebenenfalls ein "gewöhnlicher" Zimmerbrand nach einiger Zeit auf den PC übergreift, rechtzeitiges Erkennen und Löschen des Brandes kann hier schlimmeres verhindern.



> (Vermeidung von scharfen Kurven oder Verengungen)


 
 Leichter gesagt als getan. Als kritisch schätze ich insbesondere die Schlauchanschlüsse und den Durchflussmesser ein abgesehen vom inneren Aufbau von Radiator und Pumpe welchen du jeweils sowieso nicht modifizieren kannst.



> Anschluss an die Pumpe


 
 Hat die (k)ein Gewinde?

 So oder so ist die Pumpe für diese Anwendung möglicherweise nicht ideal. Dezidierte Ölpumpen (Treibstoffpumpen) aus dem KFZ- und Heizungsbereich sind -auch in 12V DC- nicht so selten, exotisch oder teuer das du über diese Möglichkeit nicht nachdenken solltest.



> - Ich würde gerne das große Aquarium vollmachen, dazu müsste das Ölbecken auf eine Art Podest... genau dieses Podest ist die Frage. Sollte im Falle eines Aquariums natürlich die Optik eines Felsen haben, aber vor allem sollte es das Gewicht des Ölbeckens auch ohne Wasser im großen Aquarium tragen und gleichmäßig verteilen.


 
 Ich würde einen "schwebenden" Aufbau vorziehen bei dem der PC-Tank auf einer Art "Regal" steht. sodass der Raum unter dem PC nicht verloren geht. Ich würde das "Regal" -erste Idee- aus Rostfreien Stahlrohren (oder sogar einem einzigen, gebogenen) aufbauen. Gewichtsverteilung ist nicht sehr wichtig da der mit im Vergleich zu Wasser leichterem Öl gefüllte PC-Tank nur ein sehr geringes Gewicht haben dürfte.



> - Der Deckel. Habe beschlossen diesen aus mit Folie überzogenem Pappmaché zu machen (erklärt mich für verrückt), wobei sich dank den Lüftern ja eh kein Kondensat bilden sollte.


 
 Was für ein Deckel?!

 Von dem Aquarium? Von dem PC-Tank? Über beides?

 Ich halte nicht viel von der Idee und stelle mir den Fertigungsaufwand im Vergleich zu letztendlich besseren Alternativen (Vorschlag: Blech) deutlich höher vor. Als Bindemittel für die Pappmache solltest du anstelle von Kleister ein chemisch und mechanisch stabileres Polymer verwenden und die Konstruktion mit Draht verstärken.



> spielt bei der Designfrage wohl eine sehr große Rolle


 
 Dein bisheriges Vorgehen (fast) kompromisslos mit etwas Improvisation vorhandenes Material zu verwenden ist hier vielleicht nicht sehr zielführend...



> fetten 3cm- Anschluss


 
 M30?


----------



## rumor (10. März 2014)

Ja wenn das so ist 
Ich hatte vor ca 1 Jahr mal den Fall mit brennbaren Flüssigkeiten, konkret frittieröl, das bei einem Brand in der Wohnung darüber entzündet wurde. Daher auch das Wissen das der Rauchmelder dann nix mehr bringt. Keiner rechnet mit zig Litern brennendem Öl im 3. OG 

Thema Heizöl ganz kurz angeschnitten : der Feuerwehr ist eh bekannt das bei euch Heizöl lagert. Zudem ist es nicht ganz einfach Heizöl in einem Stahltank bzw. Neuem Sicherheitstank zu entzünden.
In einen Eimer Heizöl kannste auch ne Kippe werfen.... Alles was passiert ist das die Kippe aus geht 


Ich würde dir zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit zu einem ordentlichen Feuerlöscher raten.
Ansonsten bin ich beruhigt 

Gruss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Das Problem war, dass das Silikon der Anschlüsse nicht durchgehärtet ist und das es das wohl auch bei längerem Warten nicht getan hätte.



Auch durchgehärtetes Silikon ist absolut ungeeignet für belastete Verbindungen. Bei Silikon kann man, je nach Untergrund und Verarbeitung, i.d.R. froh sein, wenn es sich selbst hält.

[qoute]ich hoffe es reicht hier, einfach die Anschlüsse mit dem Gewinde in den Heißkleber reinzuschrauben.[/quote]

Heißkleber ist auf vielen glatten Kunststoffoberflächen übrigens nur unwesentlich besser und ebenfalls keine dauerhafte Lösung. Entweder sorgst du für eine Klemmverbindung, wie vorgesehen, oder du solltest dir passenen Kleber für die zu verbindenen Kunststoffe besorgen. Wenn schon ohne Planung gepfuscht wird, wäre Epoxy wohl das Minimum, was man nehmen sollte.




Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das der PC eine Zündquelle darstellt. Es geht eher darum das knapp 50l brennbare Flüssigkeit den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen können. Du solltest dir dieses Problems bewusst sein und über zusätzliche Brandschutzmaßnahmen zumindest nachdenken. Ein Brandmelder und ein für Ölbrände geeigneter Feuerlöscher wären etwa nicht schlecht. Eine Patentlösung wäre eventuell ein Halon-Löschsystem für das ganze Zimmer. o.Ä..



Ist Halon nicht seit Ewigkeiten verboten? Heutzutage werden meist CO2 oder N2 Begasungsanlagen eingesetzt, seltener Wasserdampf. Für Schlafräume ist das aber sicherlich nicht zugelassen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er die nötigen Sicherheitseinweisungen für alle Hausbewohner und Besucher geben wird bzw. eine gasdichte Tür hat, damit erstere nicht durch die Löschanlage bedroht werden.

Was aber vielleicht gut wäre: Eine wirklich gute Privathaftpflicht mit ungedeckelter Haftungssume, die auch bei stark fahrlässigen Handlungen einspringt.
Denn eins steht fest: Wer 50 l vorgewärmtes Öl in einem Wohnhaus lagert, der ist bei etwaigen Brandschäden und -Opfern dran. Und es wäre doch ggf. nett, wenn man nach der Entlassung aus dem Gefängniss wenigstens keine jahrelange Privatinsolvenz anhängen muss.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde einen "schwebenden" Aufbau vorziehen bei dem der PC-Tank auf einer Art "Regal" steht. sodass der Raum unter dem PC nicht verloren geht. Ich würde das "Regal" -erste Idee- aus Rostfreien Stahlrohren (oder sogar einem einzigen, gebogenen) aufbauen. Gewichtsverteilung ist nicht sehr wichtig da der mit im Vergleich zu Wasser leichterem Öl gefüllte PC-Tank nur ein sehr geringes Gewicht haben dürfte.



Er will das Wasser auch mal ablassen können und Aquarien mögen keine Punktbelastung.


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Hat die (k)ein Gewinde?


Doch hat sie, genauer gesagt einen Gewindezapfen mit Sicherungsring für 12 mm Schläuche, der ist aber fest verschweißt.
Eine Ölpumpe ist aber in der Regel laut, insbesondere wenn es sich um eine Zahnradpumpe handelt. Diese Pumpe bzw. das kleinere Modell wird auch für die meisten WaKüs sowie für andere Ölprojekte verwendet.



> Was für ein Deckel?!
> Von dem Aquarium? Von dem PC-Tank? Über beides?


Über beides, der Deckel über dem Öltank ist aber vorgegeben, da ich dafür einfach den zugehörgen Aquariendeckel nehme (muss ich bloß noch abdichten). Das einzigste Werkzeug dass ich für die Blechbearbeitung habe ist eine Metallsäge und eine Dremel (okay damit kann man schon einiges machen), aber ein Schweißgerät oder ähnliches habe ich nicht. Wenn das Pappmache versiegelt ist ist es egal ob es mit Kleister oder anderem gebunden wurde. Mit Draht wird das Ganze sowieso verstärkt, obwohl dickes Pappmache wirklich verdammt fest ist (ähnlich Holz).



> Dein bisheriges Vorgehen (fast) kompromisslos mit etwas Improvisation vorhandenes Material zu verwenden ist hier vielleicht nicht sehr zielführend...


Designtechnisch kommt es nur darauf an was außen zu sehen ist. Da der KfZ kühler mit all seinen Plasitknasen ohnehin nicht sonderlich gut aussieht ohne Verkleidung, macht es auch nichts wenn ich Schlauchschellen oder improvisierte Anschlüsse verwende. Am Ende zählt das äußere Erscheinungsbild und daher auch der Deckel, denn Pappmache lässt sich beliebig formen (Reliefs, Fremdobjekteinbindung, Kabelverlegung pipapo alles ist möglich). Ich werde auch für die Verkleidung des Kühlers Pappmache verwenden. Hört sich billig an, ist aber im Grunde noch hochwertiger als Holz und ein vielseitiger Verbundwerkstoff.



> M30?


Nein leider hat der Plastikstutzen kein Gewinde, das hätte die Sache einfach gemacht.




> Ich würde dir zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit zu einem ordentlichen Feuerlöscher raten.


Ich werde mir den Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mich einmal umschauen, früher oder später wird der bestimmt nützlich sein.




> Auch durchgehärtetes Silikon ist absolut ungeeignet für belastete Verbindungen. Bei Silikon kann man, je nach Untergrund und Verarbeitung, i.d.R. froh sein, wenn es sich selbst hält.


Nun, das Silikon das ganze Aquarium zusammenhält ist klar oder   Jedenfalls war das Problem, dass die geringe Luftoberfläche des Silikons (Ich habe es quasi als Kleber verwendet) lange nicht ausgereicht hat, um das Silikon durchzuhärten. Lediglich ca 2 mm sind hart geworden. Die Oberflächen habe ich vorher natürlich gereinigt, das Aquarium hab ich ja auch selber geklebt. Aber natürlich hast du recht, die Verbindung wäre in einem gewissen Rahmen flexibel, weshalb ich jetzt auch zu anderen Lösungen greifen muss.



> Was aber vielleicht gut wäre: Eine wirklich gute Privathaftpflicht mit ungedeckelter Haftungssume, die auch bei stark fahrlässigen Handlungen einspringt.
> Denn eins steht fest: Wer 50 l vorgewärmtes Öl in einem Wohnhaus lagert, der ist bei etwaigen Brandschäden und -Opfern dran. Und es wäre doch ggf. nett, wenn man nach der Entlassung aus dem Gefängniss wenigstens keine jahrelange Privatinsolvenz anhängen muss.



Nochmal: Das Öl ist ungefährlicher als jedes Speiseöl was Ihr daheim rumstehen habt. Und davon gibts hier im flur garantiert ebenfalls 50 Liter. Das Waschbenzin, die Feuerwerkskörperlager usw. lass ich jetzt mal weg. Wenn man so drauf wäre dann sollte man auch Kunststoffe auf max. 1kg pro Zimmer limitieren, denn die haben oft noch einen höheren Energiegehalt (Ich nehme da jetzt mal mein Bett oder den Teppich oder oder oder). Ich habe extra drauf geachtet dass das Öl in keine Gefahrenklasse fällt und es sich mit der häuslichen Brandschutzordnung verträgt: Massage bzw. Waffenöl ist das Stichwort, da hol ich mir garantiert keine Versicherung und als fahrlässig bzw. grob fahrlässig bezeichne ich das auch nicht.



> Er will das Wasser auch mal ablassen können und Aquarien mögen keine Punktbelastung.



Genau


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Nun, das Silikon das ganze Aquarium zusammenhält ist klar oder



Also mir jedenfalls nicht. Unter "Silikon" verstehe ich eher eine Dichtmasse, keinen Silikonkleber.
Die Flexibilität von letzterem sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein - aber ich weiß nicht, wie es mit den Hafteigenschaften aussieht. (Und mit der Härtung habe ich keine Erfahrung. Normales Silikon härtet, wenn man ein paar Tage wartet, durchaus 5-6 mm tief, also wären 1 cm breite Klebestellen kein Problem. Und Aquarienscheiben gibts ja auch in dick)



> Nochmal: Das Öl ist ungefährlicher als jedes Speiseöl was Ihr daheim rumstehen habt. Und davon gibts hier im flur garantiert ebenfalls 50 Liter. Das Waschbenzin, die Feuerwerkskörperlager usw. lass ich jetzt mal weg. Wenn man so drauf wäre dann sollte man auch Kunststoffe auf max. 1kg pro Zimmer limitieren, denn die haben oft noch einen höheren Energiegehalt (Ich nehme da jetzt mal mein Bett oder den Teppich oder oder oder).


 
Kunststoffe werden nicht umsonst nahezu durchgängig mit Flammschutzmitteln behandelt und Speiseöl bewahrt man für gewöhnlich nicht in 50 l Gebinden auf der Heizung auf und hängt ein 230 V Kabel rein.
Ich sage nicht, dass deine Konstruktion eine große Chance hat, zur Brandursache zu werden - aber sie gibt einen verdammt guten Brandbeschleuniger ab. Und wenn eine z.B. Gebäudeversicherung, aber ggf. auch Schmerzensgeld-hungrige Kläger dann noch Dinge wie "aus Pappmache" spitzkriegen, dann liegt es erstmal an dir, nachzuweisen, dass deine Aktionen nicht zum Schaden beigetragen haben. Und das wird quasi unmöglich sein.


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Unter "Silikon" verstehe ich eher eine Dichtmasse, keinen Silikonkleber



Nun, das ist im Grunde fast einerlei. Ich benutze hier Aquariensilikon zur "Dichtung und Verklebung". Der Unterschied zum normalen Silikon besteht lediglich in den fehlenden Fungizid-Additiven, da diese schädlich für die Fische sind.
1cm Klebestreifen härten aus ja, aber hier ist es eher so gewesen, dass ein kleiner Strich rund um den Plastikdeckel der einzige Luftkontakt eines ganzen Füllvolumens ist, das den Platz zwischen Schlauchtülle und Anschluss eingenommen hatte. Die Hafteigenschaften sind auf glatten Oberflächen, insbesondere Keramiken, Metall oder Kunststoff sehr gut insofern man die Kontaktflächen vorher sehr gut reinigt. Lediglich bei saugfähigen Untergründen sollte man passende Grundierungen verwenden.


Zum Brandschutz: Das hier ist mit allen Verordnungen hier im Einklang, eventuelle Kläger oder alles was auch immer rein hypothetisch irgendwann einmal im Falle eines Falles passieren könnte werden bei ein klein wenig Massageöl sicher nichts zu bemängeln haben zumal die dann auch "spitzkriegen" dass in dem Zimmer 100 Liter Wasser jederzeit bereit sind ein Feuer im Zimmer und sogar auf einem Teil des Flures zu löschen. Bis das Öl sich dann entzündet muss schon einiges passieren. Würde beispielsweise ein Holzboden brennen und man lässt 60 Liter Massageöl drauffließen, dann brennt da gar nix mehr, denn das Öl ist wie auch "rumor" schon bemerkt hat hier ähnlich wie Diesel nur noch besser: Wenn man ne Kippe oder ein Streichholz reinwirft passiert - rein gar nichts. Ich würde mich mit dem Öl und noch dazu mit dem Wasser also ehrlich eher noch sicherer fühlen. 
Und ich kenne einige Beispiele bei denen Kunststoffe lichterloh anfangen zu brennen - egal ob es sich dabei um einen kompakten Feststoff handelt, die theoretisch achso tollen Brandhemmer in Kunststoffen hab ich in der Praxis selten gesehen. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel früher testweise einen CD-Player vom ALDI angezündet, mit einem einzigen Streicholz und das Ding hat einfach angefangen zu brennen als wäre es Papier, mit dem Unterschied dass deutlich mehr Energie und verdammt giftige Gase frei werden - schon gewusst dass ein Brand von paraffinum perliquidumg nur CO2 und bei schlechter O2 Zufuhr CO entstehen lässt? Aber genug davon 




EDIT: Ich habe mich nun doch für Plastik entschieden, das bedeutet zwar zusätzliche Kosten allerdings auch einen geringeren Arbeitsaufwand und eine einfachere Verarbeitung - außerdem kann ich damit das Podest realisieren, welches ich aus PVC-Platten zusammenbauen werde. Auch der Deckel bzw. die Abdeckung kann so gebaut werden und ist stabil. Alles wartet auf den Testlauf -.-


EDIT: Ein kleiner Testlauf und der Einbau der Temperaturmesser hat gezeigt, dass die Temperatur des Ölbades im Standby der PCs schon alleine durch die Verdunstung des Wassers des Aquariums ein Grad unter Raumtemperatur liegt (!). Vielleicht hätten die Enermax-Lüfter die das Aquarium belüften somit einen noch besseren Effekt: Die Kühlung des Wassers um ein paar Grad. Werde ich alles messen darauf könnt ihr gefasst sein 

Hier das Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben ist die Temperatur des Öls an der Pumpe, unten die Temperatur des Kühlwasserzulaufes (Messpunkt ist etwa 30 cm vor Durchstoßen der Öloberfläche). Dieser steht aber momentan trocken und so ist die Temperatur die Umgebungstemperatur. Ich werde jetzt eine Weile beide PCs im Leerlauf lassen und schauen wie sich die Temps einstellen, der Radiator ist nicht eingebaut.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Ist Halon nicht seit Ewigkeiten verboten? Heutzutage werden meist CO2 oder N2 Begasungsanlagen eingesetzt, seltener Wasserdampf. Für Schlafräume ist das aber sicherlich nicht zugelassen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er die nötigen Sicherheitseinweisungen für alle Hausbewohner und Besucher geben wird bzw. eine gasdichte Tür hat, damit erstere nicht durch die Löschanlage bedroht werden.



Halon ist vielleicht verboten (jedenfalls der Verkauf neuer Systeme; wobei es einige moderne Varianten ohne Chlor und Brom gibt die erlaubt sind, etwa Saclon) aber dennoch die bessere Alternative zu einem abgebrannten Haus. Halon hat den erheblichen Vorteil das es auch in nicht erstickenden Konzentrationen wirkt, erst bei der chemischen Reaktion von Halon mit "Feuer" werden giftige Verbindungen frei die aber im Vergleich zu *Rauchgas* wahrscheinlich auch nicht soo schlimm sind. In jedem Fall sollte man das Auslösen einer solchen Löschanlage mit einem Alarm koppeln und vielleicht eine Sauerstoffmaske bereithalten.



> Er will das Wasser auch mal ablassen können und Aquarien mögen keine Punktbelastung.



Auch kein Problem, man kann ja irgendeine Platte unterlegen.



> Doch hat sie, genauer gesagt einen Gewindezapfen mit Sicherungsring für 12 mm Schläuche, der ist aber fest verschweißt.
> Eine Ölpumpe ist aber in der Regel laut, insbesondere wenn es sich um eine Zahnradpumpe handelt. Diese Pumpe bzw. das kleinere Modell wird auch für die meisten WaKüs sowie für andere Ölprojekte verwendet.



Die Pumpe könntest du natürlich auch entkoppelt im Öl versenken... eine Zahnradpumpe ist hier sowieso nicht optimal, ich würde in jedem Fall eine Kreiselpumpe einsetzen. Deine Pumpe ist zwar wohl eine aber eben fluiddynamisch nicht auf Öl optimiert und bietet vor allem einen suboptimalen Schlauchanschluss.



> Das einzigste Werkzeug dass ich für die Blechbearbeitung habe ist eine Metallsäge und eine Dremel (okay damit kann man schon einiges machen), aber ein Schweißgerät oder ähnliches habe ich nicht.



Du brauchst kein Schweißgerät, eine ebene Platte sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Kennst du nicht zumindest jemanden der besseres/mehr Werkzeug hat? Wobei man, wenn man will, auch mit diesen Mitteln viel machen kann.



> Wenn das Pappmache versiegelt ist



Na wenn das mal gut geht...



> Nein leider hat der Plastikstutzen kein Gewinde, das hätte die Sache einfach gemacht.



Vielleicht ist es am besten ein Gewinde einzukleben.



> Ich werde mir den Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mich einmal umschauen, früher oder später wird der bestimmt nützlich sein.



Hoffentlich wird er nicht nützlich sein 



> ...Feuerwerkskörperlager...



Wo lebst du bitte?!



> Zum Brandschutz: Das hier ist mit allen Verordnungen hier im Einklang, eventuelle Kläger oder alles was auch immer rein hypothetisch irgendwann einmal im Falle eines Falles passieren könnte werden bei ein klein wenig Massageöl sicher nichts zu bemängeln haben zumal die dann auch "spitzkriegen" dass in dem Zimmer 100 Liter Wasser jederzeit bereit sind ein Feuer im Zimmer und sogar auf einem Teil des Flures zu löschen. Bis das Öl sich dann entzündet muss schon einiges passieren. Würde beispielsweise ein Holzboden brennen und man lässt 60 Liter Massageöl drauffließen, dann brennt da gar nix mehr, denn das Öl ist wie auch "rumor" schon bemerkt hat hier ähnlich wie Diesel nur noch besser: Wenn man ne Kippe oder ein Streichholz reinwirft passiert - rein gar nichts. Ich würde mich mit dem Öl und noch dazu mit dem Wasser also ehrlich eher noch sicherer fühlen.
> Und ich kenne einige Beispiele bei denen Kunststoffe lichterloh anfangen zu brennen - egal ob es sich dabei um einen kompakten Feststoff handelt, die theoretisch achso tollen Brandhemmer in Kunststoffen hab ich in der Praxis selten gesehen. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel früher testweise einen CD-Player vom ALDI angezündet, mit einem einzigen Streicholz und das Ding hat einfach angefangen zu brennen als wäre es Papier, mit dem Unterschied dass deutlich mehr Energie und verdammt giftige Gase frei werden - schon gewusst dass ein Brand von paraffinum perliquidumg nur CO2 und bei schlechter O2 Zufuhr CO entstehen lässt? Aber genug davon



Wenn es zu einem Feuer kommt wird wahrscheinlich zu erst der Schlauch durchschmelzen, Öl wird entsprechend auslaufen und den Brand schon ordentlich anheizen , da hilft dir das Wasser im Aquarium nicht und wenn es mal so weit ist dann hilft es auch nicht mehr.

Das man einen brennenden Holzboden mit Öl löschen kann halte ich zwar unter gewissen Voraussetzungen (viel Öl, kleiner Brand, nur der Boden brennt) nicht für völlig ausgeschlossen aber doch für eine sehr gewagte Theorie.


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Zahnradpumpe ist hier sowieso nicht optimal



Naja die bietet halt immer einen konstanten Durchfluss gerade bei hochviskosen Flüssigkeiten und auch bei meinem Schlauchdurchmesser.




> Wo lebst du bitte?!



 In dem Studentenwohnheim ^^ Mit dem Lager sind aber nur 2,5 Umzugskartons gemeint.




> Gewinde einzukleben



Super Idee aber wo bekomm ich ein solches Gewinde zum einkleben her? Oder meinst du einfach ne lange Mutter


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Naja die bietet halt immer einen konstanten Durchfluss gerade bei hochviskosen Flüssigkeiten und auch bei meinem Schlauchdurchmesser.



Wenn das Öl so viskos ist das eine Kreiselpumpe im Vergleich zu einer Zahnradpumpe bei dem gegebenen Kreislauf ernsthaft von Vorteil ist dann hat der Kreislauf einen zu großen Strömungswiderstand und/oder das Öl ist zu viskos.



> In dem Studentenwohnheim ^^ Mit dem Lager sind aber nur 2,5 Umzugskartons gemeint.



Ach eh nur 2,5 Umzugskartons mit Feuerwerk... in einem Wohnheim...



> Super Idee aber wo bekomm ich ein solches Gewinde zum einkleben her? Oder meinst du einfach ne lange Mutter



Eine Gewindebuchse bzw. Gewindehülse. Wo du sowas bekommst? Baumarkt z.B.


----------



## rumor (11. März 2014)

Nen Brand mit Öl löschen ist wirklich, sagen wir mal, gewagt.
Das Öl IST nunmal ein ziemlich guter brandbeschleuniger wenn es mal ordentlich warm ist.
Feuerwerk ist da weniger gefährlich. Wenn's brennt macht's Puff und tut nen Schlag.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung mit dem Feuerlöscher und warne schonmal vor demjenigen der dir den Feuermelder hinschraubt.
Die Herrschaften haben meines Wissens nach ne kleine Brandschutzschulung mit dabei.
Und der lässt sich dann auf nix ein. Auch nicht auf feuerwerk....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Nun, das ist im Grunde fast einerlei. Ich benutze hier Aquariensilikon zur "Dichtung und Verklebung". Der Unterschied zum normalen Silikon besteht lediglich in den fehlenden Fungizid-Additiven, da diese schädlich für die Fische sind.



Der Unterschied zu Silikondichtmitteln ist vor allem, dass es klebt 




> EDIT: Ein kleiner Testlauf und der Einbau der Temperaturmesser hat gezeigt, dass die Temperatur des Ölbades im Standby der PCs schon alleine durch die Verdunstung des Wassers des Aquariums ein Grad unter Raumtemperatur liegt (!). Vielleicht hätten die Enermax-Lüfter die das Aquarium belüften somit einen noch besseren Effekt: Die Kühlung des Wassers um ein paar Grad. Werde ich alles messen darauf könnt ihr gefasst sein



Wenn du das Fenster eh immer offen (und im Wohnheim auch eine Wasserflatrate) hast, wäre eine Verdunstungskühlung ("Bong") sicher ein praktikables Mittel gegen hohe Temperaturen im Sommer. Allerdings brauchst du ggf. einen eigenen Kreislauf - bei >1kW Heizleistung würde ich mir sonst Gedanken über die Ionenkonzentration im Aquarium machen. Nicht, dass die Fische versalzen weil sie in einem Verdunstungsbecken leben.





> Ich werde jetzt eine Weile beide PCs im Leerlauf lassen und schauen wie sich die Temps einstellen, der Radiator ist nicht eingebaut.


 
Bei deinen Volumen würde ich nicht damit rechnen, dass innerhalb von 12 h ein Temperaturgleichgewicht erreicht wird.




rumor schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung mit dem Feuerlöscher und warne schonmal vor demjenigen der dir den Feuermelder hinschraubt.
> Die Herrschaften haben meines Wissens nach ne kleine Brandschutzschulung mit dabei.
> Und der lässt sich dann auf nix ein. Auch nicht auf feuerwerk....


 
Meine Erfahrung mit Studentenwohnheimen ist: Überwachung absolut unzureichend um die Einhaltung von Standards sicherzustellen. Wenn da einmal im Jahr der Hausmeister reinschaut, kann er vielleicht meckern - und wenn er dann eine halbe Woche später nochmal guckt, ist zu dem Zeitpunkt alles okay. Aber einen Monat später sieht es aus, wie vorher.


Noch eine Anmerkung zum "100 l Löschwasser"-Gedanken:
Glas mag keine einseitige Wärmeeinwirkung. Bei einem Zimmerbrand dürfte das Aquarium nach kurzer Zeit springen. Was auf dieser Seite genau darunter stand, ist dann gelöscht - der Rest aber nicht. Und das Wasser ist weg. Das Öl nicht. Dazu kommen die Schläuche und Plastikelemente am Radiator. Der in der Nähe eins Feuers übrigens auch sehr gut als Wärmetauscher in Gegenrichtung funktioniert und die Öltemperatur schnell in die Nähe der Zündtemperatur steigen lässt.


----------



## Demolux (11. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Meine Erfahrung mit Studentenwohnheimen ist: Überwachung absolut unzureichend um die Einhaltung von Standards sicherzustellen. Wenn da einmal im Jahr der Hausmeister reinschaut, kann er vielleicht meckern - und wenn er dann eine halbe Woche später nochmal guckt, ist zu dem Zeitpunkt alles okay. Aber einen Monat später sieht es aus, wie vorher.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - aber hey, jeder der das daheim macht unterliegt überhaupt keiner Überwachung.




> Bei deinen Volumen würde ich nicht damit rechnen, dass innerhalb von 12 h ein Temperaturgleichgewicht erreicht wird.



Damit würde ich auch nicht rechnen, insbesondere weil die Wärme allein durch die Verdunstung und die Oberfläche des Glases abgeführt wird und nicht über einen Radiator, außerdem ist die Heizleistung verhältnismäßig klein. Momentan beträgt die Temperatur des Ölaquariums 50 °C. Die Wassertemperatur sollte ca. 10 Grad darunter liegen, ich kann das aber nicht messen, ein drittes Thermometer ist auf dem Weg, das ursprüngliche Aquarienthermometer ist kaputt (blaue Flüssigkeit geteilt).



> Was auf dieser Seite genau darunter stand, ist dann gelöscht


Ich würde fast sagen dass der gesamte Boden (Teppich) schonmal nicht anfangen kann zu brennen, da man rein rechnerisch und auch auf Grund der Fließeigenschaften bei einem unkontrollierten Platzen des Aquariums davon ausgehen kann, dass der gesamte Boden (12qm) bei 100 Liter Wasser vollkommen überschwemmt wird, wenn nicht sogar Teile des Flures. Im Grunde kann ich daran aber eh wenig ändern. Präventiv (das Projekt ist fix, daran kann ich nichts ändern) versuche ich Brände vor allem durch sichere Elektroinstallationen zu vermeiden, ich verwende beispielsweise nur hochwertige Steckleisten (Brennstuhl) und verteile die Leistung auf die einzelnen Steckdosen. Eine Sicherung hat das Zimmer ja sowieso. Ich persönlich rechne nicht mit einem Brand der von meinem Zimmer ausgeht, hier hat es seit Baubeginn nie gebrannt, auch sonst ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als gering, von daher: Okay, ein gewisses Risiko ist vorhanden, aber damit kann ich leben.




> wäre eine Verdunstungskühlung ("Bong") sicher ein praktikables Mittel gegen hohe Temperaturen im Sommer



Ja darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, ich werde mich damit näher befassen.




> Der Unterschied zu Silikondichtmitteln ist vor allem, dass es klebt


Reines Silikon hat von sich aus hervorragende Klebeeigenschaften und im Grunde ist das Aquariensilikon auch zu fast 100% Silikon. Silikondichtmittel - dichten natürlich eher als sie kleben.
Ich habe mir jetzt Epoxydharz geholt (wollte ich eh schon immer mal haben) und zwei Reduziernippel ("http://www.amazon.de/Reduzierung-Reduziernippel-Zoll-Messing-vernickelt/dp/B00GA20JQM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1394553495&sr=8-6&keywords=reduziernippel+1%2F2+zoll+IG") von 1 Zoll AG auf 1/2 Zoll IG. Für das IG habe ich passende Schlauchtüllen, das AG bzw. der Schraubschlüsselanschluss muss mit dem Epoxydharz im 3 cm Anschluss vergossen werden, bin noch am Nachdenken wie ich das anstelle, da der Anschluss ja nur von einer Seite zugänglich ist und das Epoxydharz arg fließt (oder?). Vielleicht hat da jemand einen Vorschlag? Die Abdeckung baue ich aus Hart-PVC Platten (lasse ich zuschneiden) die ich wiederum mit Silikon oder PVC Kleber verkleben werde (Besser PVC-Kleber oder? Denn das Aquariensilikon hat ja keine Fungizide. Bekommt man denn PVC-Kleber auch wieder ab? Ansonsten eher verschrauben besser?). Darin befindet sich dann auch die Beleuchtung sowie die beiden Enermax-Lüfter. Die innere Abdeckung (Ölbecken) ist bei mir weiterhin das Problem... . Am Besten ich bekäme das Ölbecken 100 % dicht aber das wird wohl nicht funktionieren außer ich hole mir noch die entsprechenden Anschlüsse und kapsele die beiden PCs hermetisch mit Hilfe eines Plexiglas Deckels komplett von der Umgebung ab. Allerdings will ich das nicht mit Silikon verkleben falls ich mal was austauschen muss... schwierige Sache. Ich könnte wie bei einer Bügelbierflasche den Deckel mit einem Dichtungsgummi festschnallen - aber dann bräuchte ich ein passendes Dichtungsgummi und ich müsste außen am Aquarium irgendwie eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die Schnalle anbringen... . Dafür könnte ich dann bedenkenlos mit dem Wasser umgehen und hätte das Öl-in-Wasser-Kriechproblem behoben - ich denke darüber werde ich mir bis zum Testlauf noch den Kopf zerbrechen. Aber die Hauptabdeckung kann ich ja in jedem Fall schonmal bauen.


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Damit würde ich auch nicht rechnen, insbesondere weil die Wärme allein durch die Verdunstung und die Oberfläche des Glases abgeführt wird und nicht über einen Radiator, außerdem ist die Heizleistung verhältnismäßig klein. Momentan beträgt die Temperatur des Ölaquariums 50 °C. Die Wassertemperatur sollte ca. 10 Grad darunter liegen, ich kann das aber nicht messen, ein drittes Thermometer ist auf dem Weg, das ursprüngliche Aquarienthermometer ist kaputt (blaue Flüssigkeit geteilt).



Ich würde dir empfehlen alle relevanten Temperaturen (wenigstens Öl Radiatoreinlauf, Öl Radiatorauslauf, Wasser, Luft) messtechnisch über den PC zu erfassen.



> Ja darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, ich werde mich damit näher befassen.



Ich denke eine Art "Zimmerbrunnen" könnte hier ein geeigneter und formschöner Aufbau sein. Effektiver könnte ein kompakter, zwangsbelüfteter Zellkühler sein. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf der vom Aquarienwasser getrennt ist empfehlen um, wie schon angedeutet, eine zu starke Mineralisierung des Wassers in Folge der Verdunstung und auch einen zu hohen Sauerstoffgehalt zu verhindern. Das Wasser in diesem Kühlsystem muss im längerfristigen Betrieb regelmäßig oder kontinuierlich ausgetauscht und aufgefüllt werden um Verdunstungsverluste auszugleichen. Das kann eventuell auch automatisch erfolgen.



> Für das IG habe ich passende Schlauchtüllen, das AG bzw. der Schraubschlüsselanschluss muss mit dem Epoxydharz im 3 cm Anschluss vergossen werden, bin noch am Nachdenken wie ich das anstelle, da der Anschluss ja nur von einer Seite zugänglich ist und das Epoxydharz arg fließt (oder?). Vielleicht hat da jemand einen Vorschlag?



Zuerst, nur an der unteren (aus Sicht des Radiators der inneren) Kante mit Silikon ankleben, dann mit Epoxidharz ausgießen welches nun vom Silikon davon abgehalten werden sollte in den Radiator zu fließen. Alternativ könntest du anstelle von Silikon ein Mittel zur Dichtung verwenden das du anschließend entfernen kannst.



> Die Abdeckung baue ich aus Hart-PVC Platten



Warum die Radiator Abdeckung aus PVC und die weit kritischere Aquarien Abdeckung aus Pappmache?!



> Denn das Aquariensilikon hat ja keine Fungizide.



Ja und? Wo zu Fungizide?



> Bekommt man denn PVC-Kleber auch wieder ab?



Nein.



> Die innere Abdeckung (Ölbecken) ist bei mir weiterhin das Problem... . Am Besten ich bekäme das Ölbecken 100 % dicht aber das wird wohl nicht funktionieren außer ich hole mir noch die entsprechenden Anschlüsse und kapsele die beiden PCs hermetisch mit Hilfe eines Plexiglas Deckels komplett von der Umgebung ab. Allerdings will ich das nicht mit Silikon verkleben falls ich mal was austauschen muss... schwierige Sache. Ich könnte wie bei einer Bügelbierflasche den Deckel mit einem Dichtungsgummi festschnallen - aber dann bräuchte ich ein passendes Dichtungsgummi und ich müsste außen am Aquarium irgendwie eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die Schnalle anbringen... . Dafür könnte ich dann bedenkenlos mit dem Wasser umgehen und hätte das Öl-in-Wasser-Kriechproblem behoben - ich denke darüber werde ich mir bis zum Testlauf noch den Kopf zerbrechen. Aber die Hauptabdeckung kann ich ja in jedem Fall schonmal bauen.



Ich würde einen passgenauen Deckel in Form einer einfachen ebenen Platte auf die vorhandene Deckelauflage des Aquariums legen. Am Rand kannst du irgendeine Dichtung befestigen, etwa eine geeignete Profildichtung. Dir wird schon was einfallen, ist ja dein Fachgebiet.

Kabel würde ich einzeln oder in Bündeln durch möglichst passgenaue Löcher im Deckel oder Nuten im Rand des Deckels führen und darin einkleben/eingießen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> das AG bzw. der Schraubschlüsselanschluss muss mit dem Epoxydharz im 3 cm Anschluss vergossen werden, bin noch am Nachdenken wie ich das anstelle, da der Anschluss ja nur von einer Seite zugänglich ist und das Epoxydharz arg fließt (oder?). Vielleicht hat da jemand einen Vorschlag?



Die meisten Epoxy-Kleber fließen auf alle Fälle deutlich besser, als sie aushärten  . Ich klebe potentielle Ablaufstellen meist einfach mit Tesafilm ab. Damit kann man im Zweifelsfall regelrechte Gussformen realisieren. Was genau sich bei dir anbietet, kann man aber nur sagen, wenn man ein Bild vom Anschlussstutzen und dem darin/daran/darum geplanten Anschluss in der gewünschten Position hat.



> Die Abdeckung baue ich aus Hart-PVC Platten (lasse ich zuschneiden) die ich wiederum mit Silikon oder PVC Kleber verkleben werde (Besser PVC-Kleber oder? Denn das Aquariensilikon hat ja keine Fungizide. Bekommt man denn PVC-Kleber auch wieder ab? Ansonsten eher verschrauben besser?).



Um PVC auf Kante zu verschrauben brauchst du recht große Stärken, weil es weich ist. PVC-Kleber (zumindest der, den ich bislang genutzt habe), hat eine recht lange Verarbeitungszeit und lässt sich innerhalb dieser wieder entfernen. Danach ist die Verbindung fast so hart, wie PVC selbst. Kanten-Verbindungen an größeren Platten kann man aber i.d.R. aufbrechen, weil man da einen langen Hebel hat.



> Darin befindet sich dann auch die Beleuchtung sowie die beiden Enermax-Lüfter. Die innere Abdeckung (Ölbecken) ist bei mir weiterhin das Problem... . Am Besten ich bekäme das Ölbecken 100 % dicht aber das wird wohl nicht funktionieren



Solange du das Ölbecken nicht öldicht hast, würde ich auf alle Fälle auf Fischbesatz verzichten. Öl kriecht, bei deinen Temperaturen könnte sogar was verdunsten. Wenn sich nach einem halben Jahr keinerlei Ölfilm auf den Wasser befindet, dann könnte man über Lebewesen nachdenken.
Wie man einen Öl-PC abdichtet... - wenn das einfach wäre, hätte jeder einen. Die Abdichtung des Aquariums ist da noch das kleinste Übel (ich würde einen Kunststoffrahmen aufs Aquarium kleben und einen Deckel mit Dichtung draufschrauben), schlimmer sind die ganzen Kabel.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Das Öl ist weder giftig noch mit Wasser mischbar. Insbesondere wenn die Filteranlage in der Lage ist es abzuscheiden und eine ausreichende Belüftung gewährleistet ist sollte ein geringer Öleintrag in das Aquarium akzeptabel sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Nicht giftig für Menschen ist nicht das gleiche, wie unschädlich.
Sicher, dass es Kiemenfreundlich ist? Die Bakterien im Filter nicht beeinflusst? Sich auf keinen Oberflächen abscheidet? ...
Afaik müssen Massageöle nicht einmal lebensmitteltauglich sein.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ich gehe davon aus das es sich um ein reines Paraffinöl handelt.


----------



## Demolux (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Art "Zimmerbrunnen"



Super Idee die sich mit folgender Vereinbaren lässt: Abdichtung des Ölbeckens mit einer Makrolon-Platte (Polycarbonat) und Erhöhung des Wasserstandes auf ca. 35 cm (über Höhe Ölbecken). Abdichten werde ich das ganze mit Silikon: Zuerst trage ich dieses dick auf der Makrolonplatte am Rand der Fläche auf, lasse dem Silikon etwas Zeit zur Bildung einer Haut und presse es leicht auf das kleine Ölbecken - die Glaskanten desselben werde ich zuvor mit Öl behandeln damit das Silikon nicht haftet. Dort lasse ich es eine ganze Weile aushärten und erhalte so eine individuelle Silikondichtung. Einziges immernoch bestehendes Problem: Wie bekomme ich die Platte an das Ölbecken dann letztendlich dicht angedrückt? Schrauben -> Problem dabei ist die Anbringung der Gewindeteile (beispielsweise Kunststoffwürfel) an das Glas, denn Silikon haftet zwar gut auf Glas, nicht aber auf Kunststoff, und Glaswürfel kann ich nicht nehmen weil da kein Gewinde reingeht... . Suche vergeblich einen Kunststoff der gut mit Glas verklebbar ist, aber irgendwann werde ich hoffentlich fündig.

Die Kabel führe ich durch einen Schacht (ebenfalls aus Makrolon) aus dem Ölbecken heraus nach oben weg (wie ein Schornstein). Würde ich das nicht machen hätte ich das Problem, dass mir der Druckunterschied bei Erwärmung des Öls (bzw. Erkaltung) ganz schön zu schaffen macht, es könnte sein dass entweder irgendwas platzt oder undicht wird, oder dass es mir Öl zwischen die Litzen nach draußen drückt, außerdem kann ich immer neue Kabel einführen oder nachrüsten. 

Das Aquarium wird zum Terraquarium, auf dem Terra-Teil (auf der Makrolon-Platte) arbeite ich mit einem Zimmerbrunnen (den hab ich tatsächlich noch über) oder zumindest dessen Pumpe um Wasser zu verdunsten. Da in den 5 Tagen in denen ich jetzt das Wasser drin habe bereits ca. 13 Liter Wasser verdampft sind (!) werde ich die kleine Verdunstungskühlung in den Wasserkreislauf des Aquariums miteinbeziehen, ein Aquarianerfreund hat mir gesagt das mache nichts aus, ich müsse sowieso frisches Wasser nachfüllen und alle 2 Wochen einen Wasserwechsel machen.


Weiterhin: Die Warnung mit der Lößlichkeit des Heißklebers hat gestimmt: Eine Isolierung die sich im Öl befand (Lötstelle mit Heißkleber) hat sich zersetzt (!) - erstaunlich wenngleich logisch... gut das ich beschlossen habe die Anschlüsse nach dem ersten Fehlschlag mit Epoxydharz zu vergießen.


Ich habe weiterhin mit einem Glaser telefoniert der mir zwei Stabilisierungsleisten für die Seitenwände des großen Wasserbeckens zuschneidet, denn bei einer Erhöhung des Wasserstandes auf "fast voll" ist die von mir verwendete Glasdicke (5mm) nur für eine 4kanten Verklebung geeignet, wie beim kleinen Ölbecken brauche ich also noch zwei Leisten aus Glas.


Die Temperatur bleibt bei 50 Grad, Nachts wirds ein Grad kühler. Dein Kommentar 





> Ich würde dir empfehlen alle relevanten Temperaturen (wenigstens Öl Radiatoreinlauf, Öl Radiatorauslauf, Wasser, Luft) messtechnisch über den PC zu erfassen.


 hat in mir den Reiz, das Ganze zu einer Art Anlage zu machen die per PC gesteuert und überwacht wird, geweckt. Das habe ich schon bei kleineren früheren Projekten gewollt, aber ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht. Dafür werde ich zudem einmal eine Stange Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen, ich überlege mir das noch. Obwohl eigentlich fast schon nichts daran vorbei führt, denn das Signal des Durchflussmessers sind Impulse eines Hall-Sensors (keine Ahnung wie ich Idiot darauf gekommen bin, dass der Durchflussmesser eine Spannung 0 bis 30 V ausgibt....) und auch die Lüftersteuerung der Verdunstungskühlung kann ich damit realisieren.

LAN-Temperaturerfassung, Komplettset, ELECTRONIC-SOFTWARE-SHOP
oder
USB-AD/IO/TEMP-Komplettset, ELECTRONIC-SOFTWARE-SHOP

Sowas in der Art. Die Netzwerk-Version gefällt mir persönlich etwas besser, denn so kann man die Sache den Haupt-PC übernehmen lassen - am besten wäre es natürlich wenn ein PC optional wird und nicht die eigentliche Steuerungsaufgabe übernimmt sondern nur ausliest... aber das wird dann wirklich speziell und teuer. Die einfachste Art wäre, die Verdunstungskühlung immer laufen zu lassen und mit Hilfe eines Regelheizstabes (hab ich zwei von da) zu verhindern, dass die Temperatur des Aquariums unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt.


Nach einer alternativen Pumpe habe ich mich auch umgeschaut und habe bei den meisten Pumpen die selben Förderwerte hinsichtlich Öl oder Wasser gesehen, meist war die Fördermenge bei Öl sogar noch ein klein wenig höher. Der Gewindeanschluss bei den vergleichbaren Ölpumpen ist 1/2 Zoll - genau derselbe wie bei meinem Durchflussmesser auch. Der effektive Durchmesser (wo das Öl durchströmt) ist sogar etwas kleiner als mein Schlauchdurchmesser von 12 mm, von daher denke ich geht das so wie es momentan ist auch von der Fluiddynamik im Förderkreislauf her in Ordnung (das Fach kommt erst nächstes Semester :/  ), die Viskosität des Paraffinöls ist bei 40 bis 50 Grad auch sehr nahe an der des Wassers.




> Ich gehe davon aus das es sich um ein reines Paraffinöl handelt.



Ja es ist reines Paraffinöl, pharmazeutisch nach dem deutschen Arzneimittelgesetzbuch. Es kann auch je nach Verordnung des Arztes (natürlich in nicht zu großen Mengen) eingenommen werden.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Super Idee die sich mit folgender Vereinbaren lässt: Abdichtung des Ölbeckens mit einer Makrolon-Platte (Polycarbonat) und Erhöhung des Wasserstandes auf ca. 35 cm (über Höhe Ölbecken). Abdichten werde ich das ganze mit Silikon: Zuerst trage ich dieses dick auf der Makrolonplatte am Rand der Fläche auf, lasse dem Silikon etwas Zeit zur Bildung einer Haut und presse es leicht auf das kleine Ölbecken - die Glaskanten desselben werde ich zuvor mit Öl behandeln damit das Silikon nicht haftet. Dort lasse ich es eine ganze Weile aushärten und erhalte so eine individuelle Silikondichtung. Einziges immernoch bestehendes Problem: Wie bekomme ich die Platte an das Ölbecken dann letztendlich dicht angedrückt? Schrauben -> Problem dabei ist die Anbringung der Gewindeteile (beispielsweise Kunststoffwürfel) an das Glas, denn Silikon haftet zwar gut auf Glas, nicht aber auf Kunststoff, und Glaswürfel kann ich nicht nehmen weil da kein Gewinde reingeht... . Suche vergeblich einen Kunststoff der gut mit Glas verklebbar ist, aber irgendwann werde ich hoffentlich fündig.



-Kauf dir einen Diamant-Kernlochbohrer für den Dremmel

-Bohre (vorsichtig, mit Wasserkühlung) jeweils 2 oder 3 Löcher in die Deckelauflagen

-Schraube den Deckel mit Muttern an den Deckelauflagen an. An der Unterseite der Deckelauflagen solltest du ein Sandwitch aus einer Metall und darunter (Glasseitig) einer Gummi Beilagscheibe verwenden.

So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. Ein festes Verkleben der Deckelplatte würde ich vermeiden.



> Die Kabel führe ich durch einen Schacht (ebenfalls aus Makrolon) aus dem Ölbecken heraus nach oben weg (wie ein Schornstein). Würde ich das nicht machen hätte ich das Problem, dass mir der Druckunterschied bei Erwärmung des Öls (bzw. Erkaltung) ganz schön zu schaffen macht, es könnte sein dass entweder irgendwas platzt oder undicht wird, oder dass es mir Öl zwischen die Litzen nach draußen drückt, außerdem kann ich immer neue Kabel einführen oder nachrüsten.



Druckunterschiede kannst du auch anders ausgleichen, etwa mit einem AGB wobei der Luftraum im Becken über dem Öl locker ausreichen sollte.

Wenn du diese Idee weiterdenkst könntest du den Druck natürlich auch zu deinem Vorteil nutzen indem du für einen negativen Innendruck sorgst aber das ist vermutlich übertrieben und nicht sinnvoll.



> hat in mir den Reiz, das Ganze zu einer Art Anlage zu machen die per PC gesteuert und überwacht wird, geweckt. Das habe ich schon bei kleineren früheren Projekten gewollt, aber ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht. Dafür werde ich zudem einmal eine Stange Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen, ich überlege mir das noch. Obwohl eigentlich fast schon nichts daran vorbei führt, denn das Signal des Durchflussmessers sind Impulse eines Hall-Sensors (keine Ahnung wie ich Idiot darauf gekommen bin, dass der Durchflussmesser eine Spannung 0 bis 30 V ausgibt....) und auch die Lüftersteuerung der Verdunstungskühlung kann ich damit realisieren.
> 
> LAN-Temperaturerfassung, Komplettset, ELECTRONIC-SOFTWARE-SHOP
> oder
> ...



Hm...

Es gibt natürlich auch wesentlich spezialisiertere gleichzeitig aber auch weniger flexible Geräte. Ich verwende für meine Lüfter/WaKüsteuerung etwa den Alphacool Heatmaster mit 5 Lüfter bzw. Pumpen (max. 12V Spannungsregler) und 1 12V Relais Ausgängen sowie einem (Puls-) Flusssensor-Eingang und 5 Eingänge für NTC-Temperatursensoren. Das alles lässt sich über USB steuern und auslesen.

Leider wird das Teil das seinerzeit weniger als 40€ gekostet hat nicht mehr hergestellt.

In dem Bereich hast du im wesentlichen die Auswahl zwischen zwei Systemen: Der Alphacool Heatmaster II protzt mit 70W Ausgangsleistung und mehr Ausgängen kostet jedoch ~65€, dann gibt es noch die ebenfalls recht teure aber dennoch sehr beliebte Aquacomputer Aquaero Serie.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Also du könntest ja vom Doppelaquarium zu einem 3-fach Aquarium umplanen. Das innere Aquarium würde sich dann aus einem Doppelwandigem Aquarium zusammensetzen, wobei beide Becken durch einen umlaufenden Luftspalt getrennt sind. Dadurch würde zumindest der Wärmeeintrag in das gegebennenfalls mit Fischen besetzte Aquarium verringert werden. 
Auch wenn das Projekt als solches durchaus respektabel ist, stellt sich für mich trotzdem die Frage, besonders bezüglich der Langzeitstabilität und des Brandschutzes, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre die PCs einfach mit Wasserkühlern auszustatten und dann einen überdimensionierten Radiatorverbund semipassiv oder passiv (z.B. mittels Kamineffekt) zu kühlen. 



Demolux schrieb:


> Ja solche Bedenken hatte ich auch schon... .  Das mit dem Strom: Ich zahle knapp 90 Euro für Warmwasser und Strom im  Monat, eigentlich auch für die Heizung aber die ist niemals an, auch  ohne den PC nicht.
> [...]
> Das mit den brennbaren Flüssigkeiten: Da der Flammpunkt über 100 Grad liegt (konkret über 200 Grad Celsius)...



Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: angenommen, deine PCs ziehen 2KW aus der Dose und eine KWh kostet 0,25€ würdest du bei  einem Dauerbetrieb der Rechner im 30 Tage Monat Stromkosten in höhe von alleine 360 € generieren. Sei froh, das du eine Stromflatrate hast!  

Bedenke bitte bei deinen Brandschutzüberlegungen auch, das elektrische Geräte Fehlfunktionen haben können, oder das sich über das Stromnetz, Lankabel usw. Überspannungen einkoppeln können, die zur Entstehung von Lichtbögen führen können. Diese weisen dann Temperaturen von unter Umständen über 10000°C auf! Auch können Anschlüsse überhitzen (mir haben mal die Buchsen der 12V Leitungen im ATX-Stecker geschmort. Oder es treten andere Defekte auf, die zu lokalen Erwärmungen deutlich über 200°C führen können...

Aber ansonsten Respeckt für dein Projekt!


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Das Aquarium wird zum Terraquarium, auf dem Terra-Teil (auf der Makrolon-Platte) arbeite ich mit einem Zimmerbrunnen (den hab ich tatsächlich noch über) oder zumindest dessen Pumpe um Wasser zu verdunsten. Da in den 5 Tagen in denen ich jetzt das Wasser drin habe bereits ca. 13 Liter Wasser verdampft sind (!) werde ich die kleine Verdunstungskühlung in den Wasserkreislauf des Aquariums miteinbeziehen, ein Aquarianerfreund hat mir gesagt das mache nichts aus, ich müsse sowieso frisches Wasser nachfüllen und alle 2 Wochen einen Wasserwechsel machen.



Der Zimmerbrunnen muss auf jeden Fall groß genug sein. Wie groß in Abhängigkeit von Aufbau, Luftzirkulation usw. kannst du ja auch grob berechnen.

Beachte das du, wie gesagt, auch einen unerwünscht großen Sauerstoffeintrag in das Wasser bekommen kannst (manche Fische, vor allem Fische aus stehenden Gewässern vertragen das nicht so gut) und das die Wasseroberfläche und der "Brunnen" zwangsbelüftet werden sollten. Die feuchte Luft muss abtransportiert werden, je trockener die Luft desto stärker die Verdunstung desto stärker der Kühleffekt. Etwa 2,3kJ/l verdampftem Wasser kannst du abführen, dazu kommt natürlich die Wärmeabfuhr durch Konvektion die durch Zwangsbelüftung ebenfalls verstärkt wird.



> Auch wenn das Projekt als solches durchaus respektabel ist, stellt sich für mich trotzdem die Frage, besonders bezüglich der Langzeitstabilität und des Brandschutzes, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre die PCs einfach mit Wasserkühlern auszustatten und dann einen überdimensionierten Radiatorverbund semipassiv oder passiv (z.B. mittels Kamineffekt) zu kühlen.



WaKü ist viel teurer, alleine die Kühler für 7 GraKas...



> Bedenke bitte bei deinen Brandschutzüberlegungen auch, das elektrische Geräte Fehlfunktionen haben können, oder das sich über das Stromnetz, Lankabel usw. Überspannungen einkoppeln können, die zur Entstehung von Lichtbögen führen können. Diese weisen dann Temperaturen von unter Umständen über 10000°C auf! Auch können Anschlüsse überhitzen (mir haben mal die Buchsen der 12V Leitungen im ATX-Stecker geschmort. Oder es treten andere Defekte auf, die zu lokalen Erwärmungen deutlich über 200°C führen können...



Unter Öl kann so etwas nicht passieren und selbst wenn ist es nicht schlimm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Super Idee die sich mit folgender Vereinbaren lässt: Abdichtung des Ölbeckens mit einer Makrolon-Platte (Polycarbonat) und Erhöhung des Wasserstandes auf ca. 35 cm (über Höhe Ölbecken). Abdichten werde ich das ganze mit Silikon: Zuerst trage ich dieses dick auf der Makrolonplatte am Rand der Fläche auf, lasse dem Silikon etwas Zeit zur Bildung einer Haut und presse es leicht auf das kleine Ölbecken - die Glaskanten desselben werde ich zuvor mit Öl behandeln damit das Silikon nicht haftet. Dort lasse ich es eine ganze Weile aushärten und erhalte so eine individuelle Silikondichtung. Einziges immernoch bestehendes Problem: Wie bekomme ich die Platte an das Ölbecken dann letztendlich dicht angedrückt? Schrauben -> Problem dabei ist die Anbringung der Gewindeteile (beispielsweise Kunststoffwürfel) an das Glas, denn Silikon haftet zwar gut auf Glas, nicht aber auf Kunststoff, und Glaswürfel kann ich nicht nehmen weil da kein Gewinde reingeht... . Suche vergeblich einen Kunststoff der gut mit Glas verklebbar ist, aber irgendwann werde ich hoffentlich fündig.



Du brauchst doch sowieso noch einen Unterbau fürs Ölbecken. Lass den und die Abdeckplatte seitlich überstehen und dann verspannst du das ganze außerhalb des Beckens mit Edelstahl-Gewindestäben (+ggf. Leisten auf den Kunststoffplatten zur Lastverteilung - je nachdem, wie stabil die sind und wieviele Stäbe du nutzt)



> oder dass es mir Öl zwischen die Litzen nach draußen drückt,



Da muss nichts drücken, das dürfte von ganz alleine kriechen.



> Das Aquarium wird zum Terraquarium, auf dem Terra-Teil (auf der Makrolon-Platte) arbeite ich mit einem Zimmerbrunnen (den hab ich tatsächlich noch über) oder zumindest dessen Pumpe um Wasser zu verdunsten. Da in den 5 Tagen in denen ich jetzt das Wasser drin habe bereits ca. 13 Liter Wasser verdampft sind (!) werde ich die kleine Verdunstungskühlung in den Wasserkreislauf des Aquariums miteinbeziehen, ein Aquarianerfreund hat mir gesagt das mache nichts aus, ich müsse sowieso frisches Wasser nachfüllen und alle 2 Wochen einen Wasserwechsel machen.



War sich dein Freund auch über die Dimensionen im klaren? Wenn du mit deiner bisherigen, minimalen Oberfläche schon 40% Wasserverlust in einem Wechselintervall hast, dann würde ich mit Zimmerbrunnen durchaus 1000% für möglich halten. Das heißt kurz vor dem Wasserwechsel (den man ja eigentlich auch nur als Teilwasserwechsel durchführen sollte) hättest du eine um den Faktor 10 gesteigerte Ionen-Konzentration im Wasser. Selbst wenn das den Fischen nicht direkt schadet, dürftest du Kalkablagerungen ohne Ende haben. Für Zimmerbrunnen zur Raumbefeuchtung sollte man nicht ohne Grund destilliertes Wasser nehmen.



> LAN-Temperaturerfassung, Komplettset, ELECTRONIC-SOFTWARE-SHOP
> oder
> USB-AD/IO/TEMP-Komplettset, ELECTRONIC-SOFTWARE-SHOP
> 
> Sowas in der Art. Die Netzwerk-Version gefällt mir persönlich etwas besser, denn so kann man die Sache den Haupt-PC übernehmen lassen - am besten wäre es natürlich wenn ein PC optional wird und nicht die eigentliche Steuerungsaufgabe übernimmt sondern nur ausliest... aber das wird dann wirklich speziell und teuer. Die einfachste Art wäre, die Verdunstungskühlung immer laufen zu lassen und mit Hilfe eines Regelheizstabes (hab ich zwei von da) zu verhindern, dass die Temperatur des Aquariums unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt.



Was genau können die Dinger, was z.B. ein Aquaero LT nicht kann 
(offensichtlich schon einmal nicht die Pumpe/Belüftung eines Verdunstungssystems runterregeln, sobald es zu kalt wird)




Superwip schrieb:


> -Schraube den Deckel mit Muttern an den Deckelauflagen an. An der Unterseite der Deckelauflagen solltest du ein Sandwitch aus einer Metall und darunter (Glasseitig) einer Gummi Beilagscheibe verwenden.



Ich hätte große Zweifel daran, dass man an den Auflagen soviel Kraft aufbauen kann, wie nötig wäre, um eine Flachdichtung entlang der gesamten Beckenkante anzupressen. Das sind ettliche kg, die da wirken müssen.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Ich hätte große Zweifel daran, dass man an den Auflagen soviel Kraft aufbauen kann, wie nötig wäre, um eine Flachdichtung entlang der gesamten Beckenkante anzupressen. Das sind ettliche kg, die da wirken müssen.



Ich würde den Deckel auch auf die Deckelauflagen legen und nicht auf den Rand und mit einer Profildichtung am Rand des Deckels dichten...

Aber wenn man es so machen will kann man ein mit einem simplen Gewicht ausreichend Kraft ausüben. Die Gewindestangen-Idee ist hier natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Demolux (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Du brauchst doch sowieso noch einen Unterbau fürs Ölbecken. Lass den und die Abdeckplatte seitlich überstehen und dann verspannst du das ganze außerhalb des Beckens mit Edelstahl-Gewindestäben (+ggf. Leisten auf den Kunststoffplatten zur Lastverteilung - je nachdem, wie stabil die sind und wieviele Stäbe du nutzt)



Gute Idee wirklich... aber ich wollte wegen der Optik auf Befestigungen außerhalb verzichten... .Doch vielleicht sieht das sogar ganz gut aus, zumal es mir die kostengünstigste Lösung scheint (Einfach zwei fette Makrolon-Platten 8 mm). War heute beim Glaser und habe nach Glaslochleisten gefragt die ich innen verkleben könnte - 115 Euro (!) wtf... .

Nunja, eigentlich würden unten auch eine Massiv PVC-Platte reichen. Jetzt im Nachhinein hätte ich das alles gerne anders gebaut - den PC in eine Art U-Boot gesteckt (Glasaquarium mit U-Boot Fassade) und das Becken außen hätte ich auch gerne größer xD Wenn ich mal genug Platz hab kann ich das Ganze wieder aufleben lassen in einem 500 oder 1000 Liter Becken - freu mich schon. Von daher bin ich auch nicht wirklich gewillt nochmal zwei Glasplatten in das Wasserbecken zu kleben um das Ölbecken zu isolieren - wenn ich das mache und mir den Arbeitsaufwand beim kleben des Aquariums betrachte hätte ich lieber ein größeres Aquarium mit speziellem und passgenauem Teil für den PC (Built-In) geklebt wo dann auch die Fluiddynamik und alles perfektioniert ist - später mal wenn ich Geld und Platz habe. So sollte ich jetzt übrigens auch denken und deswegen entscheide ich mich gegen die Mikrocontroller-Möglichkeit von abacom.



> Was genau können die Dinger, was z.B. ein Aquaero LT nicht kann



Die können absolut alles regeln und steuern - auch das was ein Aquero nicht kann  Also die Flexibilität dieses Systems ist einfach traumhaft, aber dafür ist es nochmal ne Morzarbeit sich da einzulesen usw.... eine Aquaero-Strg wäre deutlich einfacher, aber das System mit dem Heizstab auch.



Fazit: Ich mach die Abdichtung mit 6 Gewindestangen und 2 Platten (Makrolon oder PVC). Lüfterstrg. weiß ich noch nicht, kostet halt alles, insbesondere Aquaero.




> Aber ansonsten Respeckt für dein Projekt



danke xD Den hab ich selber schon ^^


----------



## LastChaosTyp (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Zu dem Thema Fische: Ich persönlich habe nun seit 2 Jahren ein Aquarium und der einzige Grund der meinen Fischen zu schaffen macht, sind die Temps im Sommer. Ich kann sie da kaum unter Kontrolle halten! Wenn dann noch ein PC im selben Becken laufen soll => Das wird niemals auf lange Zeit hin gutgehen! Mach dann leiber ein schönes Pflanzenaquarium dadraus. Die sterben eher weniger ab und vertragen die Temp-Schwankungen deutlich besser. Falls dir mal eine Pflanze eingeht ist das eh nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wenn das ganze sowieso ein Terrarium bzw. "Aquaterrarium" wird wären auch etwa Schildkröten oder Frösche eine Option. Insbesondere Exemplare aus den Tropen haben meist auch keine besonderen Probleme mit hohen Wasser- oder Lufttemperaturen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde den Deckel auch auf die Deckelauflagen legen und nicht auf den Rand und mit einer Profildichtung am Rand des Deckels dichten...



Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Ist es einfach, passende Dichtungen selbst herzustellen? (ich vermute mal, in genau den gewünschten Maßen bekommt man keine fertige.




Demolux schrieb:


> Gute Idee wirklich... aber ich wollte wegen der Optik auf Befestigungen außerhalb verzichten... .Doch vielleicht sieht das sogar ganz gut aus, zumal es mir die kostengünstigste Lösung scheint (Einfach zwei fette Makrolon-Platten 8 mm). War heute beim Glaser und habe nach Glaslochleisten gefragt die ich innen verkleben könnte - 115 Euro (!) wtf... .



Glas mit Löchern ist immer schweine teuer (hier im Baumarkt nehmen sie iirc 40-50 € pro Loch...), weil man entweder sehr viel Vorsicht und damit Arbeitszeit investiert, oder sehr viel Ausschuss hat. Aber selbst wenn du intern gegen Glas verschrauben willst, brauchst du keine Löcher direkt darin. Mach einfach Klemmen dran oder lege unterhalb der Glasleisten einen Kunststoffriegel quer rüber.
Ich persönlich habe aber, wie gesagt, Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit der Glas-Glas-Verbindung. Die ist schließlich nicht gerade breit und eine gewisse Hebelwirkung wäre vorhanden.


----------



## Superwip (14. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Ist es einfach, passende Dichtungen selbst herzustellen? (ich vermute mal, in genau den gewünschten Maßen bekommt man keine fertige.



Ich hab mir noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht wie man eine Profildichtung selbst herstellen könnte wobei wohl vor allem die Ecken kritisch sind... Es gibt aber fertige Profildichtungen in einer unüberschaubaren Vielfalt, ich halte es für wahrscheinlich das es eine passende gibt.



> Glas mit Löchern ist immer schweine teuer (hier im Baumarkt nehmen sie iirc 40-50 € pro Loch...), weil man entweder sehr viel Vorsicht und damit Arbeitszeit investiert, oder sehr viel Ausschuss hat. Aber selbst wenn du intern gegen Glas verschrauben willst, brauchst du keine Löcher direkt darin. Mach einfach Klemmen dran oder lege unterhalb der Glasleisten einen Kunststoffriegel quer rüber.
> Ich persönlich habe aber, wie gesagt, Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit der Glas-Glas-Verbindung. Die ist schließlich nicht gerade breit und eine gewisse Hebelwirkung wäre vorhanden.



Mit einer Tischbohrmaschine, geeigneter Einspannung und Kühlung kann man mit einem Diamant-Kernlochbohrer relativ einfach und Ausschussarm Löcher in Glas bohren. Mit etwas Geschick und/oder höherer Fehlerquote kann man auch einen Dremmel nehmen. Diamant-Kernlochbohrer sind nicht billig aber in dieser (kleinen) Größe auch nicht unfinanzierbar, bei 40-50€ pro Loch zahlt sich die Anschaffung spätestens ab dem 2. Loch aus.

DREMEL®


----------



## Demolux (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Über Schildkröten habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Mal sehn. Gerade sind die beiden Reduziernippel eingetroffen: 1 Zoll ist grad zu groß.... Was machste, entweder ein Rohr drüber und dann vergießen oder neue Red-Nippel. Im Baumarkt gabs dann 3/4 Zoll auf 1/2 Zoll (die 1/2 Zoll AG auf Schlauchnase sind heute angekommen), die hab ich dann genommen. Anstatt die Teile mit Epoxyharz zu vergießen habe ich dann Pattex Knete benutzt, das ist im Grunde nix anderes bloß fließt es nicht so blöd -> zwei Komponentenknete die dann Polymerisiert, ist bombenfest. Der rechte Stutzen (da wo der Ablass nicht verproppt ist) war btw. ein bis 2 mm kleiner innen (da ist nochmal ein kleiner Absatz) O.O... hab dann das Löch größer gemacht mit der Dremel (oder besser gesagt dem ALDI Multifunktionswerkzeug xD)

Hier die Bilder vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nach dem verkleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom Glaser hab ich die zwei Stabilisierungsleisten geholt, die kommen morgen an das große Aquarium und vll starte ich noch heute nacht einen Testlauf, ich denke aber eher morgen.


Die Dichtung stell ich natürlich selber her mit Aquariuensilikon, hatte vorher schonmal beschrieben wie: Am Rand des Deckels auftragen, Haut ausbilden lassen, dann auf den eingeölten Rand des Ölbekcnes setzen und nach einiger Zeit wieder runter nehmen (so das ein leichter Abdruck bleibt) - fertig ist die Dichtung.



> wie man eine Profildichtung selbst herstellen könnte


z.B. indem man die Nase der Silikonkartusche zuschneidet bzw. eine Schablone durchpresst - extrudieren im kleinen Maßstab - bei Silikon zumindest. Gummi ist da wieder was anderes....


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, das Pattex scheint auch gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> WaKü ist viel teurer, alleine die Kühler für 7 GraKas...
> 
> Unter Öl kann so etwas nicht passieren und selbst wenn ist es nicht schlimm.


 
Hmm, für die Bauteile Vielleicht, aber (fast) kein zusätzliches Material, kein Werkzeug, kein Öl, bzw. viel weniger Öl, kein "Ölschaden" beim Auslaufen, keine selbstgebauten Dichtungen, keine Probleme mit dem Brandschutz, ... 

Und auch unter Öl können Bauteile sich extrem erhitzen unnd Bauteile explodieren. Ebenso kannst du auch unter Öl einen Lichtbogen erzeugen, da das verwendete Öl ein Nichtleiter ist, wodurch kein (nenenswerter) Ladungsaustausch stattfindet, was die Bildung von so starken lokalen elektrischen Feldern ermöglicht, das die Durchschlagsfestigkeit des Öls überschritten wird und schon zündet der Lichtbogen. Das funktioniert auch mit Keramik, die Spannung muss nur die Durschlagsspannung des Isolator überschreiten. In Leitern kannst du auch einen Lichtbogen zünden, nur hat das dann andere Ursachen (z.B. so stark erhöhte Stromdichte, dass das Material verdampft und es im dann emntstehenden Plasma zu entladungen kommt. 
Prinzipiell entsteht eine Entladung, wenn die elektrische Feldstärke so groß wird, das diese einzellne Ladungsträger (zumeist  Elektronen) aus dem Leiter sich auslösen. Das wird von der Temperatur des Leiters, em Material und der elektrischen Feldstärke bestimmt. Die elektrische Feldstärke ist von der angelegten Spannung, aber auch der jeweiligen Geometrie der zu untersuchenden Anordnung abhängig. (siehe auch Edison-Richardson-Effekt , Koronaentladung , Lichtbogen , Gasentladung , Glimmentladung , Funke (Entladung) , Spannungsdurchschlag ,  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldemission , http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dielektrikum oder Durchschlagsfestigkeit , denn sobald einmal das Öl durch ein entsprechendes Ereignis lokal verdampft wurde, verhält es sich auch wie ein entsprechendes ... Gas  --> Das dürfte vor allem alles bei einem Blitzeinschlag in die lokale Spannungsversorgung interessant werden (z.B. Blitz schlägt in eine Antenne ein und gelangt dann über ein angeschlossenes Gerät in die Hausverteilung nach dem Grobschutz oder schlimmer noch in das direkte Wohnungsnetz und die PCs weisen nur den Geräte Schutz auf....


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Natürlich kann unter Öl ein Lichtbogen entstehen (bei max. 12V aber nur unter sehr idealen Bedingungen...) aber unter Öl gibt es keinen Sauerstoff und daher beginnt das Öl auch nicht zu brennen. Der Lichtbogen sollte auch sehr schnell gelöscht werden da er vom Öl besser abgekühlt wird als an der Luft. Durch die bessere Kühlung und höhere Durchschlagsfestigkeit des Öls sind Dauer, Stärke und Entstehungswahrscheinlichkeit eines Lichtbogens in jedem Fall wesentlich kleiner.

Theoretisch eine Gefahr könnte durch Pyrolyse des Öls im Lichtbogen gebildeter Wasserstoff sein aber die Mengen von denen wir reden sind wohl in jedem denkbaren Fall völlig vernachlässigbar.



> Hmm, für die Bauteile Vielleicht, aber (fast) kein zusätzliches Material, kein Werkzeug, kein Öl, bzw. viel weniger Öl, kein "Ölschaden" beim Auslaufen, keine selbstgebauten Dichtungen, keine Probleme mit dem Brandschutz, ...



CPU-Kühler, unzählige Schläuche und Anschlussteile, AGB,


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Seid ihr euch sicher mit dem Lichtbogen? Eine Spaltung des Öls, Ladungsleitung und somit Ladungsausgleich: Okay.
Aber für einen Lichtbogen muss der (ex-)Isolator ionisiert werden und das stelle ich mir dann energetisch doch sehr, sehr, sehr schwer vor, solange man nicht mit Energiestärken arbeitet, bei denen das Öl (oder gar Keramik) schon jenseits der Siedetemperatur ist.


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Na ja, wenn die Feldstärke groß genug ist kommt es zu einem Stromfluss, zunächst durch Elektronen die von den Elektroden ausgehen, die Molekularstruktur des Öls bleibt unangetastet. 

Das ist vergleichbar mit einem Lichtbogen im Hochvakuum bei dem auch einfach Elektronen im freien Raum von Leiter zu Leiter überspringen. In Hochvakuum haben wir etwa 20kV/mm bei idealer Elektrodenform, in Paraffinöl Öl haben wir ähnliche Werte, etwa 10-20kV/mm wobei hier Verunreinigungen und Alterungseffekte nachteilig sein können (welche Effekte da genau zu tragen kommen ist mir aber nicht bekannt). In trockener Luft haben wir nur etwa 3,3kV/mm, in feuchter sogar noch deutlich weniger. Einige Stoffe wie etwa PET haben sogar noch eine wesentlich höhere Durchschlagsfestigkeit als Hochvakuum da ihre Molekülstruktur für die Elektronen eine Barriere darstellt.

Das Öl wird sich dadurch aber sehr schnell lokal so stark erhitzen das es in ein Plasma umgewandelt und in seine atomaren Bestandteile zerlegt wird. Der Widerstand des Lichtbogens sinkt dadurch drastisch, der Stromfluss wird immer stärker. Er wird erst gestoppt wenn die Spannungsquelle zusammenbricht oder die Elektroden so weit abgebrannt/geschmolzen/verdampft sind das der Abstand zwischen ihnen bei der gegebenen Spannung zu groß ist. Der Lichtbogen verliert mit zunehmender Länge immer mehr Energie da er durch das Sieden des umgebenden Öls rasch gekühlt wird, auch die Umwandlung immer größerer Ölmengen in Plasma verschlingt immer mehr Energie. Daher ist zu erwarten das er wesentlich schneller abbricht als an der Luft. Man nutzt Öl ja auch in Hochspannungsschaltern zum Löschen von Lichtbögen bzw. um deren Entstehen zu verhindern.


----------



## rumor (15. März 2014)

Da ich schon etliche Versuche mit diversen Silikonen, Flüssiggummis usw. hatte kann ich sagen das es nicht wirklich einfach ist eine Dichtung selbst herzustellen.
Geklappt hat's dann mit nem 2 Komponenten Zeugs von nem Formenbauer... War aber ne echte Sauerei und mit Sicherheit Teurer als ne fertige die eventuell irgendwo aufzutreiben ist.

Um soetwas wie eine "Notfallkühlung" zu erhalten könnte man sowas in der Art verwenden : http://www.resol.de/index/produktdetail/kategorie/1/id/88/sprache/de
Ist zwar etwas überdimensioniert, hat aber mehrere Sensoren die bei einstellbaren Temparaturen 230V Relais schalten. Kann man natürlich auch selbst bauen sowas, die Solarregler sind aber sehr Breit einsetzbar.


Vielleicht hilfst, vielleicht bin ich aber auch voll am Thema vorbei 

Ich würde dir auch gerne eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit anbieten, was du mit der Wärmeenergie anfangen kannst die da anfällt, aber für ne thermische Kühlung sind die Temparaturen zu gering, jedenfalls von meinem Wissensstand aus.
Wenn du aber eh an seltsame Materialien ran kommst, wäre wenigstens eine Entfeuchtung über nen Sorptionsrotor (hoffe der Schreibt sich wirklich so) möglich.
Dem reicht meist ein warmer Luftstrom....


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich kann unter Öl ein Lichtbogen entstehen (bei max. 12V aber nur unter sehr idealen Bedingungen...) aber unter Öl gibt es keinen Sauerstoff und daher beginnt das Öl auch nicht zu brennen. Der Lichtbogen sollte auch sehr schnell gelöscht werden da er vom Öl besser abgekühlt wird als an der Luft. Durch die bessere Kühlung und höhere Durchschlagsfestigkeit des Öls sind Dauer, Stärke und Entstehungswahrscheinlichkeit eines Lichtbogens in jedem Fall wesentlich kleiner.
> 
> Theoretisch eine Gefahr könnte durch Pyrolyse des Öls im Lichtbogen gebildeter Wasserstoff sein aber die Mengen von denen wir reden sind wohl in jedem denkbaren Fall völlig vernachlässigbar.
> 
> CPU-Kühler, unzählige Schläuche und Anschlussteile, AGB,



Ich bin auch nicht vom Normalbetrieb ausgegangen, sondern vom Fehlerfall, ausgelöst z.B.: durch den auch von mir erwähnten Blitzschlag in eine unzureichend geschützte Antenne, die dann direkt in das lokale Netz einkoppelt, wodurch dann nur der Geräteschutz am Netzteil anspricht, der aber dann von der Entladungsenergie total überfordert ist. Im Normallfall würde dann nur das Gerät zerstört und dieses eventuell dann zu brenen beginnen (bei falmmenhemenden Werkstoffen wohl eher nicht), nur war meine Überleggung, das die Initialenergie ausreichen könnte um das Öl zu zünden. Das da im Normalbetrieb etwas passiert, davon bin ich auch nicht ausgegangen. Nur wäre dann im Ernstfall der Unterschied zwischen einem wohl selbstverlöchenden Schwelbrand mit mäßiger Rauchentwicklung zu einem doch recht heftigem Ölbrand mit starker Rauichentwicklung. Das Absichern eines Solchen Systems ist dann aber wohl auch leider nicht mit einer billigen Überspannungssteckdose getan, da diese auch nur dem Feinschutz entspricht. Transformer oil testing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Außerdem wenn ich mir die Bilder von Seite 1 Post 6 ansehe, plant er die netzteile mit im Öl zu versenken, was schon mal zu 325V auftretendert Spannung (Scheitelspannung eiern Sinushalbwelle bei 230V) führen kann, aber vor allem eine direkte Einkopplung einer transienten Überspannung ohne den Geräteschutz führen kann (im öffentlichen Netz gibt es gelegentlich auch transiente Überspannung, die durch das Abschalten von großen Induktivitäten (= Motoren) entstehen können, ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass das meghrere KV betragen kann (für sehr kurze Zeiten). Überspannungsschutz .


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Eine Gefahr einer Ölentzündung durch Blitzeinschlag sehe ich absolut nicht gegeben. Damit das Öl zu brennen beginnen _kann_ müsste erst eine makroskopische Menge oberflächennah auf mehr als ~300°C erhitzt werden.

Gängige PC Netzteile haben übrigens einen integrierten Feinschutz für mindestens 1kV oder sogar 2kV, je nach Modell. Durch das im Vergleich zu Luft erheblich besser isolierende Öl welches zudem auch eine weit größere Wärmekapazität hat sollte der Schutz hier in der Praxis wesentlich besser sein.

Aber Blitzschutz ist sowieso ein anderes Thema.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Gefahr einer Ölentzündung durch Blitzeinschlag sehe ich absolut nicht gegeben. Damit das Öl zu brennen beginnen _kann_ müsste erst eine makroskopische Menge oberflächennah auf mehr als ~300°C erhitzt werden.
> 
> Gängige PC Netzteile haben übrigens einen integrierten Feinschutz für mindestens 1kV oder sogar 2kV, je nach Modell. Durch das im Vergleich zu Luft erheblich besser isolierende Öl welches zudem auch eine weit größere Wärmekapazität hat sollte der Schutz hier in der Praxis wesentlich besser sein.
> 
> Aber Blitzschutz ist sowieso ein anderes Thema.



Der im netzteil integrierte Geräteschutz ist zumeist ein Gasableiter in Kombination mit aeinerm Varistor und oder eier Supressordiode oder MOV usw. Wie du aber bereits richtig gesagt hast, dienen diese als Feinschutz. Im Moment des Fehlerfalls werden aber in diesem Feinschutz Pulsleistungen im mehrstelligen KW-Bereich verbraten, da ist dem das dann herzlich egal was außen herum ist. Wenn die ableitbare Energie überschritten wird, zerlegt es das Teil einfach. Aber es ist gut, wir werden auf keinem Nenner kommen. Ich bin eben der Ansicht, das es beim enkoppeln einer entsprechend energiereichen Transiente zum Brennen des Öls führen kann, du nicht. Im Endeffekt kanns uns ja auch egal sein.


----------



## Demolux (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Okay das mit dem Blitz und den Überspannungen lass ich jetzt mal so stehen ich seh in der Hinsicht kein Risiko. Viel interessanter ist doch:

DER ERSTE TESTLAUF (eigentlich der zweite):

Habe die PCs nun 24h unter Volllast arbeiten bzw. minen lassen - das Ergebnis ist folgendes: Die Temperatur des Öls direkt vor Pumpenabsaugung beträgt 55,6 Grad Celsius. Die Temperatur des gekühlten Öls beträgt 47,1 Grad Celsius bei einer angenehmen und zum schlafen geeigneten Lüfterlautstärke. Aber auch unter 100% Lüfterleistung verbessert sich die Spanne nicht arg, ich habe eine maximale Temperaturdifferenz von 9 Grad Celsius gemessen.

Mehr Radiator bringt also doch was oder? Zumal der Durchfluss garantiert nahe der 20 Liter pro Minute liegt (sollte ich mal mit Hilfe von ein paar Kanistern und einer Stoppuhr messen )

Noch ein paar tipps: Wenn man ein Gewinde öldicht bekommen will sollte man keinesfalls an Teflonband sparen, auch 3 oder 4 Umwicklungen reichen vielleiht nicht aus. Erst wenn das Teil schwer drehen lässt passt es - habe zuerst zu wenig benutzt.
Auch sollten die Schlauchschellen so fest wie möglich angezogen sein. Bei mir hat es desegen noch geleckt am anfang (1 Tropfen pro Minute aber trotzdem).


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wenn du die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Radiatoreinlauf und Ausgang signifikant senken willst musst du den Durchfluss erhöhen, mit mehr Lüfterleistung erreichst du da gar nichts, das sollte dir hoffentlich klar sein.

Mehr Radiator: geringere Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Auslauf und Raumtemperatur
Mehr Durchfluss: Geringere Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Einlauf und Auslauf (was indirekt auch zu einer besseren Ausnutzung des Radiators führt)

Angenommen der Radiator ist die einzig relevante Wärmesenke (und der Wärmetransport durch den Volumenstrom ist dominierend gegenüber der Wärmeleitung im Medium was hier definitiv der Fall ist) ist die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Einlauf und Auslauf des Radiators nur vom Durchfluss und der vom System abgegebenen Leistung abhängig, kühlt der Radiator schlechter führt das nur zu einem höheren Gesamttemperaturniveau, nicht jedoch zu einer höheren Temperaturdifferenz!

Die Wärmeabgabe am Radiator ist effizienter je heißer er ist, im Idealfall sollte der Radiator auf seiner gesamten Fläche eine homogene Temperatur haben da die kälteren Teile sonst weniger effektiv Wärme abführen. Das kann man mit mehr Durchfluss erreichen und daher trägt mehr Durchfluss letztendlich auch zu einer besseren Ausnutzung des Radiators bei (bei 9K Temperaturdifferenz innerhalb des Radiators besteht hier durchaus noch relevantes Verbesserungspotenzial, wie groß dieses sein könnte kannst du gerne selbst ausrechnen). Sollte dir eigentlich klar sein.

Laienhaft daumengepeilt kannst du mit 20l/min Durchfluss etwa 550-650W/K abführen (Öl hat eine Wärmekapazität grob zwischen etwa 1650 und 2000J/(K*l)), bei etwas mehr als 2kW (wie groß ist der Verbrauch eigentlich wirklich? Schon gemessen?) kommst du hier überm Daumen auf etwa bzw. etwas weniger als 4K Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Einlauf und Auslauf. Das spricht dafür das dein Durchfluss doch deutlich schlechter ist, eher 10l/min, in jedem Fall gibt es hier ein erhebliches Verbesserungspotenzial. Die Überschlagsrechnung geht natürlich davon aus das der Radiator die einzig relevante Wärmesenke ist, ist er das nicht (wovon man ausgehen kann) würde das natürlich eher zu einer noch geringeren Temperaturdifferenz führen.

Wenn du tatsächlich 20l/min und 9K Temperaturdifferenz hast kann das nur bedeuten das dein Öl eine ~ um den Faktor 2 schlechtere Wärmekapazität hat als erwartet oder das die Abwärme sehr viel größer ist, beides nicht realistisch, das gilt im großen und ganzen auch für eine Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Man sollte dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass die fehlnde Leitung des Öls im Aquarium und der hochgradig parallele Aufbau des Radiators eine gewisse Überdimensionierung beim Durchfluss erzwingen. Ähnlich wie bei einer Gehäuselüftung muss man mehr Kühlmedium umwälzen, als für die eigentliche Wärmeabfuhr nötig wäre, weil ein Teil des Volumenstroms immer den nicht-optimalen Weg nimmt. Ich hätte mit wenigstens 40-60 l/h geplant - bin aber auch ehrlich gesagt überrascht, dass die Pumpe so wenig schafft. Bei einem derart lockeren Kreislauf würde ich bei Wasser selbst mit eher schwachen Wakü-Pumpen was im Bereich von über 100 l/h erwarten und SO viel sollte das Öl doch eigentlich nicht bremsen, wenn die Viskosität niedrig ist.?




Demolux schrieb:


> Noch ein paar tipps: Wenn man ein Gewinde öldicht bekommen will sollte man keinesfalls an Teflonband sparen, auch 3 oder 4 Umwicklungen reichen vielleiht nicht aus. Erst wenn das Teil schwer drehen lässt passt es - habe zuerst zu wenig benutzt.



Irr ich mich, oder sollte man für öldichte Verbindungen nicht überhaupt was anderes benutzen 
Teflonband erzielt einen Teil seiner Dichtwirkung darüber, dass es hydrophob ist. Das hilft bei Öl arg wenig. Da könnte man es höchstens als Gleitmittel nutzen, um ein konisches/selbstdichtendes Gewinde richtig anzuziehen - hier kommt aber gar keins zum Einsatz.


----------



## MusicX123 (17. März 2014)

Die rede ist von 10-20 L/MINUTE. Sind 600-1200 L/Stunde. Wohl verlesen 
Achso, interessantes Projekt! Hab von Anfang an ein Abo. Hab mir sowas auch überlegt mit nem alten Core 2 Duo xD


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Man sollte dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass die fehlnde Leitung des Öls im Aquarium und der hochgradig parallele Aufbau des Radiators eine gewisse Überdimensionierung beim Durchfluss erzwingen. Ähnlich wie bei einer Gehäuselüftung muss man mehr Kühlmedium umwälzen, als für die eigentliche Wärmeabfuhr nötig wäre, weil ein Teil des Volumenstroms immer den nicht-optimalen Weg nimmt.



Dieser Effekt erklärt aber auch keine unerwartet hohe Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Einlauf und Auslauf (würde allerdings sehr wohl das Gegenteil erklären) und ist natürlich völlig vom inneren Aufbau des Radiators abhängig. Man sollte die Umwälzung im inneren des Aquariums auch unabhängig von dem Wärme- und Volumenstrom zum Radiator betrachten da sich diese auch unabhängig davon verbessern lässt bzw. auch verbessert wird, etwa durch die Lüfter auf den GraKas.


----------



## GSDG (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Lass die Pumpe und den Radiator so wie sie sind aber verbau die Hardware anders.
Zwischen den Karten staut sich die Hitze. Da hilft dir auch keine höherer Durchfluss.


----------



## Demolux (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Wenn du die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Radiatoreinlauf und Ausgang signifikant senken willst musst du den Durchfluss erhöhen, mit mehr Lüfterleistung erreichst du da gar nichts, das sollte dir hoffentlich klar sein.



Oh mit mehr Lüfterleistung senke ich sowohl das Gesamttemperaturniveau und ich erhöhe die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Rad-Einlauf und Rad-Auslauf. Wenn ich mehr Durchfluss habe senke ich das Gesamttemperaturniveau ebenfalls sowie die Tempdiff des Radiators - dieser arbeitet bei unendlich großem Durchfluss theoretisch dann immer auf seiner gesamten Fläche mit der höchstmöglichen Temperatur wobei das Temperaturgefälle dann fast gleich Null ist. Mehr Durchfluss bringt mir also auch etwas das stimmt, allerdings nur bedingt, denn dann würde der Radi auf einem Teil seiner Fläche ein wenig mehr Wärme an die Luft übertragen als er es jetzt bereits macht.

Die Spanne zwischen Raumtemperatur und der Rad-Auslaufstemperatur (~25 °C gegenüber 49 °C) ist durchaus noch so groß als dass sich ein weiterer Radiator lohnen würde, das käme einer Erhöhung des Luftstroms bzw. der Lüfterleistung in etwa gleich (natürlich nicht aber so kann man sich es vorstellen). 




> Teflonband erzielt einen Teil seiner Dichtwirkung darüber, dass es hydrophob



Ja das stimmt deswegen brauch man bei Öl auch mehr da das Band dann einfach als mechanische Dichtung wirkt. Ölbeständig ist es laut Auszeichnung aber.




> Lass die Pumpe und den Radiator so wie sie sind aber verbau die Hardware anders.
> Zwischen den Karten staut sich die Hitze. Da hilft dir auch keine höherer Durchfluss.



Ja darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, jedoch eher aus designtechnischen Gründen, da man so von außen nicht arg viel sieht. Ich selbst glaube dass die Lüfter der Grakas das Öl ganz gut umwälzen - zugegeben, ich hätte die beiden Asus-Karten nach innen machen sollen, da diese durch die bessere Kühlung schon unter Luft als auch unter Öl kühler waren als die von XFX.... . Die Temps der Asus-Karten-Seite sind von außen nach innen: 76 °C, 79 °C, 83 °C, wobei die letzte (XFX) nur auf zwei Drittel Leistung läuft, sonst würde sie zu warm. Auf der anderen Seite ähnlich: 73°C 76°C 82 °C - wieder läuft die letzte (innere) auf nur 2/3 Leistung. Und da käme ja eigentlich noch eine vierte hinzu(!).

Jetzt also folgendes: Entweder ich hole mir eine zweite dieser Pumpen oder einer dedizierte Ölpumpe für den gleichen Preis und habe somit die doppelte Förderleistung, oder ich baue einen zweiten Radiator... . Auch möglich wäre eine Art Verdunstungsradiator: Ein kleines Becken unter dem Tisch mit Wasser gefüllt. Kupferrohre darin versenken und dadurch dann das Öl fließen lassen wobei man mit zwei Lüftern das Wasser direkt mit der warmen trockenen Luft des Radiators verdunstet - rein theoretisch möglich und wahrscheinlich gleich teuer oder sogar billiger als ein Radi - aber auch sinnvoll?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wenn einzelne Karten 40 K über Öl-Einlasstemperatur liegen, würde ich mir Gedanken über eine Ölleitung/-verteilung im Beckeninneren machen.

Wieviel Verdunstungsmenge dein Zimmer verträgt, musst du (oder der Hausmeister) entscheiden - ich persönlich halte bei derartigen Temperaturdifferenzen einen Radiator noch für sehr wirkungsvoll und gebrachte KFZ-Radiatoren gibt es wortwörtlich zu Schrott-Preisen.


----------



## GSDG (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wie wäre es denn wenn du vom Öleinlass (von Becken) schläuche zu den Lüftern der Grakas machst ? Du hast ja eh einen exorbitanten Durchfluss ... da schaden 6-7 12mm Schläuche auch nicht. Damit würde jede Graka "kühles Öl" abbekomen


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Oh mit mehr Lüfterleistung senke ich sowohl das Gesamttemperaturniveau und ich erhöhe die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Rad-Einlauf und Rad-Auslauf.



Letzteres aber nur geringfügig indem der Anteil des Radiators als Wärmesenke im Vergleich zu anderen Wärmesenken in Richtung Idealwert steigt. Wäre der Radiator in der Lage das Öl unabhängig vom Durchfluss auf am Auslauf auf Lufttemperatur zu kühlen wäre die Temperaturdifferenz bei gegebenem Durchfluss immer noch etwa die gleiche (vielleicht eben ein wenig höher) aber dein Temperaturniveau nur noch vom Durchfluss abhängig.

Um es ganz einfach zu machen: Mit deinen Werten kannst du überm Daumen etwa 25-30K beim Temperaturniveau im Becken durch bessere Wärmeabfuhr am Radiator und vielleicht 5K durch mehr Durchfluss gewinnen. Je besser dein Radiator desto sinnvoller wird es gleichzeitig auch auf mehr Durchfluss zu setzen.



> Ja darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, jedoch eher aus designtechnischen Gründen, da man so von außen nicht arg viel sieht. Ich selbst glaube dass die Lüfter der Grakas das Öl ganz gut umwälzen - zugegeben, ich hätte die beiden Asus-Karten nach innen machen sollen, da diese durch die bessere Kühlung schon unter Luft als auch unter Öl kühler waren als die von XFX.... . Die Temps der Asus-Karten-Seite sind von außen nach innen: 76 °C, 79 °C, 83 °C, wobei die letzte (XFX) nur auf zwei Drittel Leistung läuft, sonst würde sie zu warm. Auf der anderen Seite ähnlich: 73°C 76°C 82 °C - wieder läuft die letzte (innere) auf nur 2/3 Leistung. Und da käme ja eigentlich noch eine vierte hinzu(!).



20-25K über Öltemperatur sollten für jede GraKa machbar sein wenn du den Ölfluss optimierst. Eventuell kann es hier auch etwas bringen die Kühlerverkleidung der GraKas zu entfernen oder zu modifizieren und zusätzliche Lüfter zur Umwälzung ins Öl zu hängen.



> Jetzt also folgendes: Entweder ich hole mir eine zweite dieser Pumpen oder einer dedizierte Ölpumpe für den gleichen Preis und habe somit die doppelte Förderleistung, oder ich baue einen zweiten Radiator... . Auch möglich wäre eine Art Verdunstungsradiator: Ein kleines Becken unter dem Tisch mit Wasser gefüllt. Kupferrohre darin versenken und dadurch dann das Öl fließen lassen wobei man mit zwei Lüftern das Wasser direkt mit der warmen trockenen Luft des Radiators verdunstet - rein theoretisch möglich und wahrscheinlich gleich teuer oder sogar billiger als ein Radi - aber auch sinnvoll?



Am besten wäre es an allen Punkten anzusetzen wobei ein zweiter Radiator (oder stärkere Lüfter für den vorhandenen) wohl am fruchtbarsten ist. Eine Verdunstungskühlung für den Regelbetrieb würde ich nur empfehlen wenn die feuchte Abluft nach draußen geleitet werden kann. Ich würde eine kompakte Verdunstungskühlung auch deutlich anders aufbauen (Zellkühler).



> ich persönlich halte bei derartigen Temperaturdifferenzen einen Radiator noch für sehr wirkungsvoll



Oder stärkere Lüfter. KFZ Radiatoren sind ja auf einen ziemlich starken Luftstrom optimiert.

Was man auch bedenken muss: Beim aktuellen Aufbau haben wir etwa deutlich mehr als 100W pro Lüfter...


----------



## Demolux (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Oder stärkere Lüfter. KFZ Radiatoren sind ja auf einen ziemlich starken Luftstrom optimiert.



Ja aber eine KfZ Ventilator will ich nicht neben meinem Bett röhren hören xD



> Wenn einzelne Karten 40 K über Öl-Einlasstemperatur liegen, würde ich mir Gedanken über eine Ölleitung/-verteilung im Beckeninneren machen.



Momentan ist es wohl eher so dass das Öl nacheinander durch die Grakas zur Pumpe hin fließt, ein Teil geht auch übers Netzteil zur Pumpe da dieses das seitlich aus den Grakas ausströmende Öl zur Mitte hin leitet. Die angegebene Temperatur war die Core-Temp. die wird immer mehrere K über der Öltemperatur liegen.


Zur Verdunstungsmenge: Das Fenster ist immer offen - mir bleibt schon allein wegen den Temperaturen nichts anderes übrig. Ein Zellkühler und generell eine Verdunstungsanlage erfordert im Prinzip auch eine Osmoseanlage... Geld Geld Geld....
Von daher tendiere ich doch eher zu einem zweiten Radiator der die restlichen 20 K auf Nähe Raumtemperatur schafft - ggf. würde es sogar helfen, einen zweiten Radiator genau hinter den jetzigen zu schnallen dafür muss ich mal die Lufttemperatur messen. Nochmal 18 Lüfter kosten ja wieder ziemlich viel.


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Was du auch noch beachten solltest: Manche Wärmeleitpasten vertragen Öl nicht besonders gut und lösen sich mit der Zeit auf.



> Ein Zellkühler und generell eine Verdunstungsanlage erfordert im Prinzip auch eine Osmoseanlage... Geld Geld Geld....



Na ja... wenn du einen kontinuierlichen Wasseraustausch einplanst (etwa: 1l wird pro Stunde verdampft, 2l werden nachgefüllt, 1l wird abgeführt) geht das auch so. Wenn jeder Nasskühlturm in jedem Kraftwerk mit Deionisiertem Wasser laufen müsste würde man wahrscheinlich nur noch Trockenkühltürme bauen.


----------



## Demolux (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ich will eine kontinuierliche Wasserzufuhr aber vermeiden da ich das Ding nicht direkt am Wasserhahn anschließen will... Ansonsten wäre so ein Verdunstungskühler wohl auch eine tolle Idee zumal ich das dann so bauen könnte, als dass dieser auch für andere Zwecke gebraucht werden könnte (beispielsweise in Zukunft die Getränkekühlung beim Grillabend) wenn das Projekt irgendwann nicht mehr besteht. Dennoch eher naja.... . Cool wäre beispielsweise ein zweiter Radi, ggf. vor dem Fenster wenn es doch nicht anders geht, Sonne habe ich nur morgens... .

Gedanken über Gedanken. Was mach ich denn nu.... Ein Wärmetauscher am Waschbecken (Ölkreislauf/Wasserkreislauf) würde auch gehn insofern ich dann auch noch Wasser holen kann

Da kommt die Idee von Superwip am Anfang: Den Radi mit Wasser betreiben und einen kleinen Radiator, vll ein oder zwei 120 mm Lüfter groß, ins Ölbecken legen - wäre relativ einfach machbar mit wenig finanziellem Aufwand. Doch auch sinnvoller? Das könnte man dann zumindest auch einfacher mit einer Verdunstungskühlung kombinieren und die Gefahr eines Öllecks wäre ebenfalls gebannt usw.... .

Angenommen das wäre so: Ggf. müsste ich mir eine neue Anordnung der PC-Systemkomponenten einfallen lassen und irgendwo im Becken ein oder zwei 120mm Lüfter (Radi) unterbringen. Das Wasser könnte sehr viel mehr Wärme aufnehmen als das Öl (2 mal soviel ca.). Wenn ich das aber durch den Radi jage sollte sich im Großen und Ganzen nicht viel ändern.... auch die Temps bleiben gleich... hm


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Da kommt die Idee von Superwip am Anfang: Den Radi mit Wasser betreiben und einen kleinen Radiator, vll ein oder zwei 120 mm Lüfter groß, ins Ölbecken legen - wäre relativ einfach machbar mit wenig finanziellem Aufwand. Doch auch sinnvoller? Das könnte man dann zumindest auch einfacher mit einer Verdunstungskühlung kombinieren und die Gefahr eines Öllecks wäre ebenfalls gebannt usw.... .



Vorteile eines Wasserkreislaufs:

-etwa 4x mehr Wärmetransport bei gleichem Durchfluss und gleicher Temperaturdifferenz (bzw. 1/4 der Temperaturdifferenz bei gleichem Wärmetransport und gleichem Durchfluss)
-Mehr Durchfluss bei gleicher Pumpenleistung und/oder gleichem Leitungsquerschnitt
-Weniger Sauerei
-besonders kritische Komponenten können direkt mit Wasser gekühlt werden (hier wohl nicht relevant)

Nachteile:

-Korrosion
-Wasser-Öl Wärmetauscher zusätzlich nötig (aber nicht sehr teuer)
-AGB nötig
-Öl muss unabhängig vom sekundären Wasserkreislauf umgewälzt werden, zusätzliche Umwälzpumpen bzw. Rührer und Wasserpumpen nötig

Einen offenen Verdunstungskreislauf solltest du so kompakt und geschlossen wie möglich halten. Insbesondere wenn du ihn nicht mit destilliertem Wasser betreiben willst was bei einem geschätzten Verbrauch von mehreren Litern pro Tag definitiv unwirtschaftlich ist. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Mit dem Verdunsten von 1l Wasser kannst du etwa 2,26kJ Energie abführen, würdest du ausschließlich durch Verdunstung kühlen müsstest du etwa 1l Wasser pro Stunde verdunsten! In der Praxis werden es am Ende je nach Aufbau noch immer wenigstens einige Liter pro Tag bzw. einige Euro pro Tag sein.


----------



## GSDG (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Einen offenen Verdunstungskreislauf solltest du so kompakt und geschlossen wie möglich halten.





Spaß beiseite... mach wirklich erstmal ein paar Änderungen am Aufbau (Grafikkarten drehen etc.) 
Danach kann man sich immernoch gedanken machen wie man die Temps. unter Kontrolle kriegt.


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Was ich damit vor allem sagen will: Ein offener Kreislauf sollte möglichst wenige Komponenten, kurze Leitungen usw. enthalten, es sollte keinen Austausch zwischen diesem mineralreichen Kreislauf und dem Primärkreislauf geben, egal ob dieser mit Öl oder deionisiertem Wasser betrieben wird.

Im Idealfall sollten alle Komponenten im Verdunsterkreislauf, insbesondere inklusive Pumpe, hochgradig korrosionsbeständig sein sodass etwa Kalkablagerungen mit Salzsäure entfernt werden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Nicht zu vergessen dass ein effektiver Verdunstungskühler i.d.R. mit großen Förderhöhen und z.T. Druck arbeiten muss - was sich Pumpentechnisch wesentlich einfacher in einem Zusatzkreislauf realisieren lässt.
Ein Betrieb mit geringem Wassertaustausch und potentiellen Kalkablagerungen wird aber aufwendig. Kupfer ist nur beschränkt säurebeständig, man muss überhaupt erstmal einen zerlegbaren Wärmetauscher finden/bauen, die Keramiklager vieler Pumpen sind ggf. auch nicht so leicht zu reinigen ...


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Na ja je nach Bauweise können schon einige zehn Zentimeter, prinzipiell sogar Zentimeter Förderhöhe ausreichend sein wobei man hier bei gegebener geforderterter Kühlleistung zwischen Förderhöhe und Durchfluss abwägen muss.

Sauerstoff freies, reines Kupfer ist ziemlich Säurebeständig, insbesondere auch gegenüber Salzsäure die Kalk hoch effektiv lösen kann, billig ist und daher meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Entkalkungsmittel. Kupfer ist in dem Kreislauf auch nicht zwingend erforderlich, der Öl-Wasser bzw. Wasser-Wasser Wärmetauscher kann auch ohne realisiert werden auch wenn ein kleiner standard-WaKü Radiator prinzipiell gut geeignet und günstig wäre.

Ein solcher Radiator sollte aber keine Aluminiumteile enthalten (insbesondere auch nicht außen da Alu von Salzsäure stark angegriffen wird), auch Messing ist zumindest gefährdeter als Kupfer aber stabil genug um eine kurze Reinigung ohne nennenswerte Schäden auszuhalten.

Zum genauen Aufbau eines solchen Verdunstungskühlers gibt es natürlich eine ganze Reihe von Ansätzen mit verschiedenen Vor- und Nachteilen und einer Optimierung auf einen größeren Kühlungsanteil durch Verdunstung oder Wärmeabgabe an die Luft. Hier eine Ideallösung zu finden sprengt meinen Verfahrenstechnischen Horizont aber langsam.


----------



## Hoopster (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

schönes projekt!


----------



## GSDG (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Also ich finde die Ideen hier ja sehr schön ... aber umso absurder 
Wer will sich denn bitte die mühe machen eine Verdunstungsanlage aller Nase lang zu säubern ?
Das dauert dann wieder einige Stunden, in denen man kein Geld verdient ... 

Mein Tipp: Bau das ganze so das es läuft. Leg die Komponenten anders in Becken und gut ist!


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ein besserer Umlauf im Becken bringt vielleicht 10K an den heißesten Karten un vielleicht 1K an den kältesten. Das ist schon etwas aber es ist meiner Meinung nach kein Ersatz für eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr.

Ob ein Verdunstungskühler ideal ist sei dahingestellt. Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja je nach Bauweise können schon einige zehn Zentimeter, prinzipiell sogar Zentimeter Förderhöhe ausreichend sein wobei man hier bei gegebener geforderterter Kühlleistung zwischen Förderhöhe und Durchfluss abwägen muss.



"einige" 10 Zentimeter sicherlich. Aber das ist schon recht viel wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. eine Eheim 1046 hat auch nur 12 dm und die Universal gehören schon zu den förderstärkeren Aquarienpumpen. (und eine solche würde ich für einen Dreck/Kalkanfälligen Kreislauf einsetzen). Die meisten Wasserkühlungskreisläufe werden auf 20-30 mbar Druckabfall geschätzt. Natürlich braucht ein Verdunstungskühler im Gegenzug nicht so viel Durchsatz, wenn er z.B. gut verrieselt. Aber genau deswegen ist imho ja auch ein getrennter Kreislauf dafür nötig, um diese abweichenden Ansprüche zu berücksichtigen.



> Sauerstoff freies, reines Kupfer ist ziemlich Säurebeständig, insbesondere auch gegenüber Salzsäure die Kalk hoch effektiv lösen kann, billig ist und daher meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Entkalkungsmittel. Kupfer ist in dem Kreislauf auch nicht zwingend erforderlich, der Öl-Wasser bzw. Wasser-Wasser Wärmetauscher kann auch ohne realisiert werden auch wenn ein kleiner standard-WaKü Radiator prinzipiell gut geeignet und günstig wäre.



Emaillierte Radiatoren, Glas, etc. würde die Kosten für den Wärmetauscher würden die Kosten deutlich stärken. Und während sich der Schaden in Grenzen hält, wenn man mal kurz mit Säure drüber wischt, ist das z.B. in einem Radiator schlichtweg nicht möglich. Bei längerer Einwirkung wird selbst hochwertiges E-Kupfer (das bei Radiatoren nicht verwendet wird. Schon ein Messing freier Kreislauf wird kaum zu realisieren sein) schon bei höher konzentrierter Zitronensäure angegriffen. Mag sein, dass Sauerstoff aus der Umgebung dabei eine Rolle spielt - aber der ist auch nicht vermeidbar.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Zu fein verrieseln lassen sollte man das Wasser auch nicht sonst werden die Wassertröpchen heraus geblasen und man hat einen unnötig hohen Wasserverlust. Will man diesen möglichst klein halten ist es eventuell von Vorteil das Wasser überhaupt nicht zu verrieseln...

Ich würde keinesfalls empfehlen dem Kreislauf Salzsäure beizufügen, alleine weil diese ebenfalls verdampft, Salzsäuredampf hat einen stechenden Geruch, ist nicht gerade gesund und korrosiv, das will man nicht haben. Ich würde den Kreislauf nur gelegentlich kurz mit HCl reinigen. Wie oft das nötig ist bzw. ob das praktikabel selten nötig ist kann ich aus der Ferne nur schwer abschätzen. Zur Reinigung mit Salzsäure einfach ein wenig Salzsäure in den Kreislauf geben und diesen mit ausgeschalteter Belüftung vielleicht 1min weiter laufen lassen, anschließend das Wasser komplett wechseln. Alle verkalkten Stellen sollten dadurch effektiv gereinigt werden.


----------



## Demolux (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja also das wollte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt machen.... ein Verdunstungskreislauf der einen derartigen Aufwand nach sich zieht ist nicht besonders toll... . Wenn ich ab und an Wasser nachfüllen muss soll mir das egal sein aber jeden Tag und reinigen? Da wäre ich ja der super-Putzmann in unserem Wohnheim xD

Nene. Also entweder ich besorg' mir einen zweiten Radiator (hilft es nicht schon wenn ich einen zweiten dahinter klemme? Womöglich wenig aber ich spare die Ventilatoren...)
Weitere Frage: Ist es besser zwischen Lüfter und Lamellen etwas mehr Platz zu lassen sodass die Luft erstmal laminar strömen kann? Wobei das im Grunde doch egal sein sollte oder?

Heute bzw. gestern abend hatte ich übrigens einen allzu bekannten Rückschlag zu verbuchen: Die bodenplatte des Wasseraquariums (doppeltgemoppelt) ist ein zweites Mal gesprungen (!). Habe gestern das Becken gereinigt und werde demnächst ein genaues Bild vom Riss psoten (wenn das Ölbecken nicht mehr draufsteht). Dieses werde ich aber erst leerpumpen wenn die defekte Grafikkarte repariert oder deren Ersatz hier eintrifft damit ich die gleich einbauen kann wenn schonmal das Öl draußen ist. Dann kann ich mir auch über eine andere Anordnung Gedanken machen, vielleicht finden sich hier ein paar die eine gute Anordnung kennen bzw. Ahnung von Fluiddynamik haben (so ganz genau muss es nicht sein). Ohne Wasser übrigens sind die Temperaturen etwa 4 Grad höher und trotz offenem Fenster ist es in meinem Zimmer angenehm warm (im hinteren Teil eher als am Schreibtisch wo das Fenster ist). Ich blase mit einem Standventilator rund um die Uhr Luft in mein Zimmer von draußen her.

Wen ich einen Verdunstungskühler realisieren WÜRDE dann nicht auf diese Weise (Wasser im zimmer verdunsten) sondern in dem Sinne, als dass ich einen unterdruckfesten Wasserkreislauf bauen würde. Der Druck wird so angepasst, dass das Wasser bei etwa 55 Grad anfängt zu sieden (oder noch früher) und verdampft während es im Radiator wieder kondensiert wird (oder in einem am Leitungswasser hängenden Wärmetauscher). Wahlweise bietet es sicha uch an, einfach ein anderes Medium mit geeignetem Temperaturbereich zu wählen, irgendein Alkan o.Ä.). Das wäre das einzige was halbwegs ohne Betriebsaufwand auskommt - mal abgesehen vom deutlich höheren Konstruktionsaufwand. Im Grunde eine gigantische aktive Heatpipe.

Oder ich hänge einfach einen regulären Wärmetauscher ans Leitungswasser, obwohl ich dessen Verwendung eigentlich vermeiden will...

EDIT: Danke für die Komplimente an das Projekt ^^


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Ja also das wollte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt machen.... ein Verdunstungskreislauf der einen derartigen Aufwand nach sich zieht ist nicht besonders toll... . Wenn ich ab und an Wasser nachfüllen muss soll mir das egal sein aber jeden Tag und reinigen? Da wäre ich ja der super-Putzmann in unserem Wohnheim xD



Aktives Wasser wechseln halte ich für unpraktikabel es sei denn du hast ein sehr großes Wasserreservoar was aber aus anderen Gründen unpraktikabel ist. am besten wäre wohl ein kontinuierlicher Wasseraustausch, d.h. es fließen etwa immer z.B. 100ml/h Wasser aus dem System ab und ein geeignetes System lässt so viel Leitungswasser nach fließen das die Gesamtwassermenge im System konstant bleibt.



> Nene. Also entweder ich besorg' mir einen zweiten Radiator (hilft es nicht schon wenn ich einen zweiten dahinter klemme? Womöglich wenig aber ich spare die Ventilatoren...)



Vermutlich sehr wenig. Das kann sogar kontraproduktiv sein. Am meisten bringt das natürlich mit starken Lüftern.



> Weitere Frage: Ist es besser zwischen Lüfter und Lamellen etwas mehr Platz zu lassen sodass die Luft erstmal laminar strömen kann? Wobei das im Grunde doch egal sein sollte oder?



Nein. Die Radiatoren sollten möglichst dicht am Radiator sitzen sodass die gesamte Luft durch den Radiator gepresst wird. Ist das gewährleistet kann ein gewisser Abstand eine bessere Verteilung der Luft gewährleisten. Ohne einen geeigneten Montagerahmen für die Lüfter ist das aber kaum möglich.



> Ohne Wasser übrigens sind die Temperaturen etwa 4 Grad höher und trotz offenem Fenster ist es in meinem Zimmer angenehm warm (im hinteren Teil eher als am Schreibtisch wo das Fenster ist).



Wie schaut(e) es mit der Wassertemperatur aus?



> Wen ich einen Verdunstungskühler realisieren WÜRDE dann nicht auf diese Weise (Wasser im zimmer verdunsten) sondern in dem Sinne, als dass ich einen unterdruckfesten Wasserkreislauf bauen würde. Der Druck wird so angepasst, dass das Wasser bei etwa 55 Grad anfängt zu sieden (oder noch früher) und verdampft während es im Radiator wieder kondensiert wird (oder in einem am Leitungswasser hängenden Wärmetauscher). Wahlweise bietet es sicha uch an, einfach ein anderes Medium mit geeignetem Temperaturbereich zu wählen, irgendein Alkan o.Ä.). Das wäre das einzige was halbwegs ohne Betriebsaufwand auskommt - mal abgesehen vom deutlich höheren Konstruktionsaufwand. Im Grunde eine gigantische aktive Heatpipe.



Ein geschlossener Verdunstungskreislauf ist völlig unsinnig und die unpraktikablere Alternative zu einem zusätzlichen Öl-Radiator oder einem sekundären Wasserkreislauf. Ein geschlossener Verdunstungskreislauf wäre am Ende nur eine unverhältnismäßig aufwendige Möglichkeit mehr Kühlfläche gegen Luft zu erreichen.

Der einzige Vorteil wäre das du in diesem Kreislauf auf eine Pumpe verzichten könntest aber das ist in diesem Fall kein Vorteil, es vereinfacht nichts und ist auch kein Sicherheitsgewinn.



> ann kann ich mir auch über eine andere Anordnung Gedanken machen, vielleicht finden sich hier ein paar die eine gute Anordnung kennen bzw. Ahnung von Fluiddynamik haben (so ganz genau muss es nicht sein)



Die Mainboards um 90° in der horizontalen Ebene drehen sodass die GraKas parallel zum Strom ausgerichtet sind. Mit zusätzlichen Lüftern oder Leitblechen kann man Detailoptimierungen durchführen die durchaus einiges bringen könnten.



> Oder ich hänge einfach einen regulären Wärmetauscher ans Leitungswasser, obwohl ich dessen Verwendung eigentlich vermeiden will...



Damit das wirklich was bringt müsstest du einige 10l pro Stunde "verschwenden". Als Dauerlösung völlig unpraktikabel.


----------



## Demolux (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

EDIT: 





> Wie schaut(e) es mit der Wassertemperatur aus?


Das Wasser is weg, abgepumpt zur Sicherheit wegen dem Riss in der Bodenplatte. Aber die Wassertemp davor konnte ich nicht messen, das Thermometer kam erst heute an ... 


Okay also so wie ich das sehe bleibt mir folgendes:

- andere Anordnung, wobei ich da sehr sehr eingeschränkt bin. Im Grunde ist diese Möglichkeit sogar die einzige, denn anders passen die Mainboards nicht rein, die gehen weder beide auf den Aquariumboden noch an das Bug oder Heck da die Fläche der MBs zu groß ist. Das einzige was ich auch mal vorhatte war, die MBs Unterseite an Unterseite in die Mitte an das Heck zu setzen, im Bug befinden sich die NTs und die Pumpe und die Grakas dann parallel oder nacheinander zum Strom geschalten. Im Grunde bin ich alle Möglichkeiten durchgegangen aber diese hier war die einzig praktikable - obwohl ich sie aus Designgründen vermeiden wollte, man sieht ja nicht besonders viel. Was ich in der Tat machen könnte wäre ein Kühlölzufluss an jede Grafikkarte (wurde schon vorgeschlagen letzte seite glaube ich).

- zweiter Radiator. Nun irgendeinen Tod muss man wohl sterben und wenn dieser auch einen zweiten Radi beinhaltet. Da kommen dann wieder knapp 200 Euro auf mich zu plus Schlauch und Pattexknete und Anschlüsse und ggf. zweiter Pumpe... vll. landen wir sogar bei 300 Euro. 

- eine *einfache* Verdunstungsanlage mit Hilfe einer Osmose-Anlage die das Wasser für das Aquarium bereitstellt. Diese kostet 50 Euro. Den Zimmerbrunnen (Pumpe inkl. 30 cm Schlauch) usw. habe ich alles. Das könnte man ja mal bauen und mit Leitungswasser testen. Der Behälter bzw. das Wasserreservoir wäre in dem Fall das große Wasserbecken.


Momentan tendiere ich zur Verdunstungsanlage (inkl. Osmoseanlage). Wir haben hier btw extrem hartes Wasser, sodass ich mit der Osmoseanlage auch super Tee hätte xD Kaffee trink ich leider nicht.


EDIT: Hier mal ein paar schnelle Notizen zur Anordnung. Vll. habe ich nicht alles durchdacht und jmd. kommt noch eine Idee.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kleine Anmerkung -> Nicht alle Lüfter funktionieren auch unter Öl (zumindest nicht sinngemäß). Die Lüfter der beiden Asus-Karten zum Bsp. schalten sich bei zu hohem Widerstand ab, was dazu führt, dass die Lüfter immer wieder kurz drehen (1 sek. - ist länger als man denkt) und dann wieder stehen bleiben (~2,5 sek.). Sieht dafür cool aus und kühlt unter Öl dennoch mehr als ausreichend.


EDIT: Nach einer Frage-Mail an eine Lüfterfirma von mir welcher Lüfter für einen Radi im Öl geeignet ist kam das zurück: "wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann soll der Lüfter Paraffinöl fördern??? Unsere Ventilatoren sind für so was komplett ungeeignet." Mir wurde vorgeschlagen mich da umzusehen: http://www.huber-online.com/de/product_datasheet.aspx?no=3009.0045.99


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Momentan tendiere ich zur Verdunstungsanlage (inkl. Osmoseanlage). Wir haben hier btw extrem hartes Wasser, sodass ich mit der Osmoseanlage auch super Tee hätte xD Kaffee trink ich leider nicht.



Vergiss Osmose, das ist unpraktikabel. Du wirst andauernd den Filter wechseln müssen bei mehreren Litern Durchsatz pro Tag. Wenn du das über das Aquarium machen willst wird es auch schwer dort den Mineralgehalt im Wasser zu stabiliseren.



> EDIT: Hier mal ein paar schnelle Notizen zur Anordnung. Vll. habe ich nicht alles durchdacht und jmd. kommt noch eine Idee.Anordnungsmöglichkeiten.pdf



Okay, das wird nichts.

Die offenbar einzige Alternative ist kaum sinnvoller.

...außer vielleicht eine Modifikation der  Möglichkeit "oben rechts": wenn du eines der beiden MBs "Kopfüber" montierst könnte das funktionieren.

Eines ist klar: Du solltest eine Ölströmung über alle Karten hinweg erreichen. Diese Strömung sollte zu einem möglichst großen Anteil durch die Kühler fließen.



> EDIT: Kleine Anmerkung -> Nicht alle Lüfter funktionieren auch unter Öl (zumindest nicht sinngemäß). Die Lüfter der beiden Asus-Karten zum Bsp. schalten sich bei zu hohem Widerstand ab, was dazu führt, dass die Lüfter immer wieder kurz drehen (1 sek. - ist länger als man denkt) und dann wieder stehen bleiben (~2,5 sek.). Sieht dafür cool aus und kühlt unter Öl dennoch mehr als ausreichend.



Da haben wir ja schon mal ein enormes Verbesserungspotenzial.

Wenn man sich ansieht wie moderne Lüfter funktionieren (Brushless DC Motor bzw. Permanenterregter Synchron-Drehstrommotor mit integriertem Regler) spricht wenig dagegen das sie unter Öl funktionieren können* da solche Motoren auch bei einer sehr geringen Drehzahl laufen können. Eventuell ist der Regler mit der Situation überfordert und schaltet ab weil er "glaubt" der Lüfter würde feststecken. Das ist aber nur bei wenigen Lüftern der Fall. Das ein Lüfterhersteller keine Garantie dafür abgeben kann oder will das die Lüfter unter Öl funktionieren sollte klar sein.

Auf jeden Fall die betroffenen Lüfter durch solche ersetzen die funktionieren, eventuell kann man die Lüfter auch mit geeigneter Steuerungssoftware zum Laufen überreden; teste sie eventuell direkt mit einem Netzteil, ohne Steuerung über die GraKa.

*Die Lagerung bzw. Schmierung kann prinzipiell ein Problem sein, im Allgemeinen ist aber nicht davon auszugehen.


----------



## Demolux (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Habe gerade einen von Flur hier gehabt (macht grad Diplomarbeit in Physik) der mir zunächst auch zu einem zweiten Radi geraten hat und keine andere Möglichkeit sehe. 

Das komische: Laut meinen Berechnungen sollte der Luftdurchsatz aller Lüfter am Radi bei voller Leistung ausreichen, das Öl wieder auf (fast) Raumtemperatur zu kühlen - die schiere Größe des Radis erweckt zudem auch den Eindruck. Mir war auch klar dass ich in meinen Berechnungen von einem inexistenten Wärmewiderstand des Radiators ausgegangen bin, d.h. ich bin alleine davon ausgegangen, Öl mit Luft zu kühlen, ohne den zwanghaften Umweg über die Alurohre und Lamellen.
In der Realität kühlt der Radi das Öl aber nur 10 K runter (von 60 auf 50 °C). Fasst man bei voller Lüfterleistung die Lamellen an, so sind diese kalt. Der Lüfter ist normalerweise auf höhere Temperaturen und einen höheren Durchfluss ausgelegt - beides ist bei mir klein. Die Alu-Rohre haben einen Durchmesser von in etwa 1 cm (Innendurchmesser dann vll. 8 oder 7 mm). Ich glaube, dass:

1. Der Wärmeübergang Öl/Wand des Alurohres nicht ideal ist, da der große Durchmesser des Rohres dazu führt, dass nur das Öl am Rand gekühlt wird. Dem wird eine laminare Strömung vorausgesetzt. Öl ist kein guter Wärmeleiter. Dieser Theorie widerspricht, dass die durch die durch Abkühlung unterschiedlichen Viskositäten des Öls im Rohr vll. doch ausreichend Verwirbelungen verursachen, sodass die Strömung nicht laminar ist und auch Öl aus der Mitte des Rohres an den Rand kommt.

2. Der Wärmeübergang Alurohr/Lamelle ist schlecht bei derart niedrigen Temperaturen, weil die Lamellen nur aufgesteckt sind.

Die Erklärung für alles: Je höher die Temps desto vernachlässigbarer sind die Wärmewiderstände (Faktor hoch 2). Der Radi ist also einfach nicht auf einen so niedrigen Volumenstrom bzw. Temperatur ausgelegt worden. Aus Sicht der KfZ Hersteller auch nachvollziehbar: Ein aufwendiger Radi kostet wohl weitaus mehr als ein bisschen mehr Luftdurchsatz durch einen besseren Ventilator - Lautstärke spielt eh keine Rolle. Die Lufttemperatur oben in der Mitte gleich hinter dem Radi beträgt lediglich 31 °C. 

Doch einen besseren Radi usw. finden in der Größe? Naja, dieser kann immerhin bis zu 200 bis 300 Euro kosten, solange ich keinen zweiten dadurch brauche. Mein Mitbewohner hat dann zumindest auch gemeint: Entweder zweiter Radi oder anderer Radi der auf das System ausgelegt ist.


Warum soll ich denn die Lüfter der Asus-Cards überhaupt dazu bringen durchzulaufen? Reicht das ab- und anschalten nicht locker aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Sowohl 1 wie auch 2 dürften stimmen. Gelötete Lamellen waren z.B. lange Zeit der Unterschied zwischen Oberklasse und Mittelklasse Luftkühlern. Und da du alle Rohre parallel geschaltet hast und sich der Durchfluss ggf. noch ungleichmäßig verteilt (sind überhaupt alle Lamellen kalt oder nur ein paar?), wirst du laminare Strömung haben. Alphacool hat z.B. bei den Cora HF Passivkühlern, die ja auch massiv parallel betrieben werden, extra Strukturen auf der Innenseite und einen Plastikstab im Zentrum der Rohre, so dass das Wasser über eine relativ große Oberfläche am Rand des Rohres fließen muss.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja, das stimmt wohl.



> Warum soll ich denn die Lüfter der Asus-Cards überhaupt dazu bringen durchzulaufen? Reicht das ab- und anschalten nicht locker aus?



Nein. Dadurch verlierst du sicher 5-10K.


----------



## D0pefish (20. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Wohnraum, also ein 12 qm Zimmer mit Waschbecken und begehbarem Kleiderschrank (1qm *hust*).


Ist ja Luxus. Bei uns im Block waren das Zweimannzimmer. Schon wieder 15 Jahre her, ohh Mann. Ausgiebige Leckage im vierten Stockwerk - das wär's gewesen. 
Danke für die Dokumentation und weiterhin gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ach ja... wie schon angedeutet kann das hintereinander montieren zweier Radiatoren im selben Luftstrom hier wohl doch Sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Hoopster (21. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

könnte durchaus sinnvoll sein aber diese nehmen doch dann auch viel platz weg


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Weniger als bei getrennter Montage.


----------



## Demolux (21. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Nun ich denke ich werde mich für einen professionellen Kühler alà 9x120mm Radi entscheiden. Da ich in punkto Wasserradiatoren allerdings keine Ahnung hab wäre es super wenn ihr ein paar Tipps hättet. Die Lüfter hab ich ja und der Preis ist bis 200 Euro auch noch okay (leider). Habe bisher einen User-Test gesehen, der zeigte dass der Mo-Ra3 wohl überzeugen kann ([User-Review] 3 XXL Radiatoren im Vergleich)

Nun denn, die LT Variante unterscheidet sich ja nur im hinblick auf die Blende und den Rahmen von der PRO Variante oder? Denn die LT Varianten sind deutlich günstiger. Wenn jemand einen besseren Tipp hat auf jeden Fall her damit, ansonsten ist der Favorit für mich momentan der Mo-Ra3.

Wenn ich einen WaKü Radi habe, dann lohnt es sich ja immer noch, den alten KfZ auch zu benutzen oder? Ich könnte den WaKü Radi an den gleichen Kreislauf hängen oder an eine zweite Pumpe... mit langen Schläuchen könnte ich diesen Radi dann auch unter den Schreibtisch oder sogar draußen hinstellen. Wenn ich beide in den gelichen Kreislauf montiere, dann lieber zuerst den KfZ oder den Ma-Ra (in Flussrichtung)? Ich würde rein aus dem Bauch heraus sagen dass es besser wäre, zuerst den KfZ Kühler dranzuhängen weil dieser immerhin "nur" bei hohen Temperaturen effektiv arbeitet. Aus Gründen der Sicherheit (im Falle das eine Pumpe versagt) wäre es doch aber auch nicht schlecht, eine zweite (vll. etwas kleinere) Pumpe zu installieren. Wohl aber wäre es unnötig umständlich.... von daher lieber nicht.


Also Mo-Ra3 oder andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Hoopster (21. März 2014)

mora3 oder den nova von phobya. die nehmen sich nicht viel vom preis her.


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Du könntest zumindest bei den Lüftern in sofern sparen, das du einen normalen Ventilator verwendest. Theoretisch könntest du auch versuchen irgendwo Klimaradiatoren herzubekommen.
Zum Graka - Lüfter: Der Lüfter ist vermutlich PWM - geregelt, also 4 polig. Es sollte 1 rotes 1 schwarzes 1 gelbes und 1 blaues Kabel am Lüfter sein. Das blaue Kabel übergibt das PWM - Steuersignal an den Lüfter, wenn du nun dieses Kabel aus dem Stecker herausziehst (dazu musst du mit einer Nadel oder einem sehr kleinen Schraubendreher vorsichtig die kleine Kunststoffnase nach außen biegen, so das du den Crimpkontakt [der an der Seite die zur Kunststoffnase zeigt eine kleine Metallnase auweist] nach hinten herausziehen kann). In der Regel sollte der Lüfter auf den Verlust des PWM - Signals damit reagieren, dass dieser den Tastgrad auf 100% setzt, also volle Drehzahl erreicht.
Für die Lüfter zur Ölzirkulation würde ich spontan auf mittelstarke 120 mm Lüfter mit 38 mm Dicke tippen, da bei diesen die Rotorblätter wenniger stark angekippt sind. Mittelstark daher, dass sie auch noch genug Power haben eine nennenswerte Ölmenge zu fördern, aber nicht zu stark, damit diese nicht überhitzen wenn die Wärmeabfuhr am Motor unter dem Öl warum auch immer nicht passt und auch, damit das ganze nicht zu laut wird. (Als starke Lüfter würde ich Lüfter mit 10W+ bezeichnen). Spontan würde mir die Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 einfallen Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000, Gehäuselüfter schwarz,... weil sie diese bei mir als vertretbarer Kompromiss zwischen Luftdurchsatz und Leistungsaufnahme darstellen und auch lautstärkemäßig noch nicht gar zu schlimm sind. (Mein Delta FFB1212EHE ist da viel lauter  ) Jedoch wäre zu klären in wie stark das Geräusch aus den Becken nach außen dringt. 
Zur Glasplatte: Du musst wohl irgendeine Art bewegliche Zwischenschicht einbauen, z.B.: Sand oder Kies. Denkbar wären vielleicht auch Murmeln oder so was....


----------



## Hoopster (22. März 2014)

hmmm wie gross ist den der temperaturunterschied zwischen öl und aussentemp.? normal sollte die scheibe keine risse bekommen, es sei denn das schon ein minimaler riss oder eine abgeplatzte ecke vorher da war.


----------



## Demolux (22. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Der Unterschied beträgt in etwa 40K. Keine Ahnung warum da schon wieder ein Riss war, ich hatte 1 cm Vlies unter dem Ölbecken. Die Bodenplatte ist mir ja schoneinmal gebrochen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Demolux schrieb:


> Der Unterschied beträgt in etwa 40K. Keine Ahnung warum da schon wieder ein Riss war, ich hatte 1 cm Vlies unter dem Ölbecken. Die Bodenplatte ist mir ja schoneinmal gebrochen.



Vielleicht ist die Ursache des Problems auch an anderer Stelle zu suchen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ekuehlt-aquarium-wp_20140305_17_12_24_pro.jpg das war ja dein Aufbau, ist der noch so bezüglich des Tisch + Aquarium? Wenn ja dürfte deine Scheibe wohl in der Mitte gesprungen sein oder? Denn dein Tisch besitzt ein umlaufendes Metallgestell aus 4-Kantprofilen, die geben unter dem Gewischt nur geringfügig nach, aber die Tischplatte dürfte wohl nur aus einer dicken Pressspanplatte bestehen oder? Wenn ja, wird diese sich unter dem Gewischt des gefüllten Aquariums langsam durchbiegen, und irgendwann ist dann die Felxibilität des Glases überschritten und es bricht. Von der Last her dürfte die Tischplatte das wohl schaffen, nur ist sie für das Glas zu elastisch und verformt sich zu ungleichmäßig. Entweder müsstest du dir einen anderen Tisch dafür besorgen, oder aber du stützt den Tisch mit irgend was ab (z.B.: leeren Bierkästen  ) oder aber du musst eine richtig maßive Platte, am besten mit verstrebungen in X + Y Richtung darauf legen, oder du musst genannte Verstrebungen darunter bauen, oder du baust gleich einen neuen Tisch.


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Du könntest zumindest bei den Lüftern in sofern sparen, das du einen normalen Ventilator verwendest.



Laut.



> Zum Graka - Lüfter: Der Lüfter ist vermutlich PWM - geregelt, also 4 polig. Es sollte 1 rotes 1 schwarzes 1 gelbes und 1 blaues Kabel am Lüfter sein. Das blaue Kabel übergibt das PWM - Steuersignal an den Lüfter, wenn du nun dieses Kabel aus dem Stecker herausziehst (dazu musst du mit einer Nadel oder einem sehr kleinen Schraubendreher vorsichtig die kleine Kunststoffnase nach außen biegen, so das du den Crimpkontakt [der an der Seite die zur Kunststoffnase zeigt eine kleine Metallnase auweist] nach hinten herausziehen kann). In der Regel sollte der Lüfter auf den Verlust des PWM - Signals damit reagieren, dass dieser den Tastgrad auf 100% setzt, also volle Drehzahl erreicht.



Gute Idee.



> ür die Lüfter zur Ölzirkulation würde ich spontan auf mittelstarke 120 mm Lüfter mit 38 mm Dicke tippen, da bei diesen die Rotorblätter wenniger stark angekippt sind. Mittelstark daher, dass sie auch noch genug Power haben eine nennenswerte Ölmenge zu fördern, aber nicht zu stark, damit diese nicht überhitzen wenn die Wärmeabfuhr am Motor unter dem Öl warum auch immer nicht passt und auch, damit das ganze nicht zu laut wird. (Als starke Lüfter würde ich Lüfter mit 10W+ bezeichnen). Spontan würde mir die Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 einfallen Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000, Gehäuselüfter schwarz,... weil sie diese bei mir als vertretbarer Kompromiss zwischen Luftdurchsatz und Leistungsaufnahme darstellen und auch lautstärkemäßig noch nicht gar zu schlimm sind. (Mein Delta FFB1212EHE ist da viel lauter  ) Jedoch wäre zu klären in wie stark das Geräusch aus den Becken nach außen dringt.



Ich denke für die Anwendung unter Öl sind Hochgeschwindigkeitslüfter wie etwa der genannte Delta ideal.

Die Überhitzung dürfte kein Problem sein, das Öl kühlt ja auch den Motor weit besser als das an der Luft der Fall wäre. Viel Motorleistung ist für eine vernünftige Drehzahl natürlich vorteilhaft wobei es leider kaum einen Lüfter geben dürfte dessen Motor auf ein hohes Drehmoment bei relativ niedriger Drehzahl optimiert ist wie das bei einer solchen _Axialpumpe_ sinnvoller wäre. Ein Brushless DC Motor bietet aber sowieso ein relativ drehzahlunabhängig hohes Drehmoment, wird er belastet saugt er vielleicht mehr Strom und produziert auch mehr Abwärme aber das sollte, wie gesagt, vertretbar sein.

Ein Problem könnte eventuell die Schmierung des Lagers des Lüfters sein. Das originale Schmierfett wird vom Öl gelöst. Das Öl hat aber eine viel geringere Viskosität und schmiert eventuell schlechter. Hier helfen nur Lüfter mit Öl freien Lagern aber die gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht mit hoher Leistung. Ich denke aber nicht das das Problem wirklich gravierend ist wohl aber das das die Lebensdauer des Lüfters eher begrenzen könnte als eine Überhitzung des Motors.



> Der Unterschied beträgt in etwa 40K. Keine Ahnung warum da schon wieder ein Riss war, ich hatte 1 cm Vlies unter dem Ölbecken. Die Bodenplatte ist mir ja schoneinmal gebrochen.



40K sind schon grenzwertig viel für normales Glas, insbesondere so dickes. Ich würde, empfehlen das Ölbecken nicht direkt auf den Aquarienboden zu stellen sondern auf ein Podest unter dem ein Hohlraum ist durch den das Wasser zirkulieren und Abwärme abtransportieren kann. Zusätzlich würde ich auf der Seite des Ölbeckens isolieren, also etwa durch eine Sandschicht oder eine Styroporplatte auf dem Boden des Ölbeckens, letzteres um einen zu starken Wärmetransport Ölbecken->Aquarium zu vermeiden.


----------



## Demolux (22. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Vielleicht ist die Ursache des Problems auch an anderer Stelle zu suchen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at..._12_24_pro.jpg das war ja dein Aufbau, ist der noch so bezüglich des Tisch + Aquarium?



Ja das ist er auch noch. Auf der Tischplatte ist aber auch nochmal eine Spanplatte - ich dachte 5 cm Spanplatte reicht oder nicht? Hab ja auch noch Karton und Vlies drunter...
Ich könnte mir natürlich noch ne alte Arbeitsplatte holen (Küche)... aber das hat früher auch gereicht, da hatte ich das Ding auf einer Spanplattenkommode mit nur einer Platte und nur auf den kurzen Seiten lag die auf, also nichteinmal auf allen vier Seiten wie hier... Ich denke dass das in der Tat an der Temperatur liegt. Ich werde wohl aus PVC-Platten einen Unterbau bauen damit das Ölbad nicht mehr direkt auf der Bodenplatte des Aquariums liegt... bin nur heilfroh dass nicht die Platte des Ölbeckens gesprungen ist ^^



> Zusätzlich würde ich auf der Seite des Ölbeckens isolieren, also etwa durch eine Sandschicht oder eine Styroporplatte auf dem Boden des Ölbeckens, letzteres um einen zu starken Wärmetransport Ölbecken->Aquarium zu vermeiden.



Ich werde wohl aus PVC-Platten einen Unterbau bauen damit das Ölbad nicht mehr direkt auf der Bodenplatte des Aquariums liegt... bin nur heilfroh dass nicht die Platte des Ölbeckens gesprungen ist ^^ Ich hatte aber auch Vlies drunter wie man sehen kann....


Einen Mo-Ra3 hol ich mir ich glaub das ist der "beste".


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Laut.



Aus Post #87:



Demolux schrieb:


> [...]
> Ohne Wasser  übrigens sind die Temperaturen etwa 4 Grad höher und trotz offenem  Fenster ist es in meinem Zimmer angenehm warm (im hinteren Teil eher als  am Schreibtisch wo das Fenster ist). Ich blase mit einem  Standventilator rund um die Uhr Luft in mein Zimmer von draußen her.


 
Daher die Idee da einfach einen Radiator draufzupacken und den Ventilator umzudrehen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke für die Anwendung unter Öl sind Hochgeschwindigkeitslüfter wie etwa der genannte Delta ideal.
> 
> Die  Überhitzung dürfte kein Problem sein, das Öl kühlt ja auch den Motor  weit besser als das an der Luft der Fall wäre. Viel Motorleistung ist  für eine vernünftige Drehzahl natürlich vorteilhaft wobei es leider kaum  einen Lüfter geben dürfte dessen Motor auf ein hohes Drehmoment bei  relativ niedriger Drehzahl optimiert ist wie das bei einer solchen  _Axialpumpe_ sinnvoller wäre. Ein Brushless DC Motor bietet aber  sowieso ein relativ drehzahlunabhängig hohes Drehmoment, wird er  belastet saugt er vielleicht mehr Strom und produziert auch mehr Abwärme  aber das sollte, wie gesagt, vertretbar sein.
> 
> Ein Problem könnte  eventuell die Schmierung des Lagers des Lüfters sein. Das originale  Schmierfett wird vom Öl gelöst. Das Öl hat aber eine viel geringere  Viskosität und schmiert eventuell schlechter. Hier helfen nur Lüfter mit  Öl freien Lagern aber die gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht mit hoher  Leistung. Ich denke aber nicht das das Problem wirklich gravierend ist  wohl aber das das die Lebensdauer des Lüfters eher begrenzen könnte als  eine Überhitzung des Motors.



Das Problem bei dem  Delta ist schon leider nur die Verfügbarkeit und der Preis. Solche  starken Lüfter sind leider recht teuer, wohingegen der der Scythe Ultra  Kaze 3000 nicht ganz so teuer ist. 

Ich bin mir mit der  Motorüberhitzung bei den ganz starken Lüftern nicht sicher, aber die  Disqualifizieren sich sowieso wegen dem Preis und der Lautstärke (und  den notwendigen 24V). (Bei ganz stark, denke ich z.B.: an den hier  Axiallüfter 24 V 119 x 119 x 38 mm EBM Papst 4114 N/2H8P Nennspannung 16 - 30 V im Conrad Online Shop | 560133  ) DAs Problem ist eventuell aber die  hohe zusätzliche Last durch  das Öl, da der Striom dann zu stark ansteigen könnte, was zur  Überhitzung der Schalttransistoren für den Motor führt (Der  Wärmewiderstand Sperrschicht - Gehäuse begrenzt hier, da nützt die  bessere Kühlung des Gehäuses durch das Öl leider nix.) Das sollte aber  bei starken Lüftern kein Problem sein, da die zu erwartenden Ströme viel  geringer sind. In wie weit die Lager zum Problem werden, ,üsste sich  zeigen, ich denke eher, dass das zwar zur Verminderung der Lebensdauer  der Lüfter führt, aber nicht zum kurzfristigen Ausfall, da das Öl ja  auch einen gewissen Teil der Schmierung übernimmt und die erreichbaren  Drehzahlen viel geringer sind.



Demolux schrieb:


> Ja das ist er auch noch. Auf der Tischplatte ist aber auch nochmal eine Spanplatte - ich dachte 5 cm Spanplatte reicht oder nicht? Hab ja auch noch Karton und Vlies drunter...
> Ich könnte mir natürlich noch ne alte Arbeitsplatte holen (Küche)... aber das hat früher auch gereicht, da hatte ich das Ding auf einer Spanplattenkommode mit nur einer Platte und nur auf den kurzen Seiten lag die auf, also nichteinmal auf allen vier Seiten wie hier... Ich denke dass das in der Tat an der Temperatur liegt. Ich werde wohl aus PVC-Platten einen Unterbau bauen damit das Ölbad nicht mehr direkt auf der Bodenplatte des Aquariums liegt... bin nur heilfroh dass nicht die Platte des Ölbeckens gesprungen ist ^^



Das Problem ist nicht die Tragfähigkeit der Platte sondern die Verformung. Die gleichst du auch nicht mit dem bischen Fließ und Karton aus, sondern damit gleichst du nur Unebenheiten der Platte aus, den das wird vom Gewischt des vollen Aquariums eh total platt gepresst. In der Komode gab es eventuiell Querbretter (Trennnwände, wodurch die freien Flächen (deutlich) kleiner waren, was zu weniger durchbiegen führt und damit zu keinem Bruch). Eine Festere Platte schadet im Zweifwel nicht. 
Ich habe mal ein bischen Gesucht, für Floatglas habe ich eine Temperaturwechselbeständigkeit von 40K gefunden, was ziemlich genau dem von dir erzeugenten Temperaturbereich enspricht...  http://www.glasfandel.de/uploads/media/M_2013-013_Glasbruch_durch_thermische_Spannungen.pdf Eventuell kann man aus dem Aussehen des Risses vielleicht eine Ursache herleiten. Wobei eventuell ists auch eine Kombination aus Durchbiegen + Wärme, denn die Seiten sind ja nicht gesprungen....


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Der Wärmewiderstand Sperrschicht - Gehäuse begrenzt hier, da nützt die bessere Kühlung des Gehäuses durch das Öl leider nix.



Da müsste aber schon eine mehrfache Überlastung im Vergleich zum Luftbetrieb gegeben sein damit das schlagend wird, ich glaube nicht das das der Fall ist. Manche Brushless DC ICs haben auch schon eine Notabschaltung bei Überhitzung.



> Das Problem ist nicht die Tragfähigkeit der Platte sondern die Verformung. Die gleichst du auch nicht mit dem bischen Fließ und Karton aus, sondern damit gleichst du nur Unebenheiten der Platte aus, den das wird vom Gewischt des vollen Aquariums eh total platt gepresst. In der Komode gab es eventuiell Querbretter (Trennnwände, wodurch die freien Flächen (deutlich) kleiner waren, was zu weniger durchbiegen führt und damit zu keinem Bruch). Eine Festere Platte schadet im Zweifwel nicht.
> Ich habe mal ein bischen Gesucht, für Floatglas habe ich eine Temperaturwechselbeständigkeit von 40K gefunden, was ziemlich genau dem von dir erzeugenten Temperaturbereich enspricht...  http://www.glasfandel.de/uploads/med...Spannungen.pdf Eventuell kann man aus dem Aussehen des Risses vielleicht eine Ursache herleiten. Wobei eventuell ists auch eine Kombination aus Durchbiegen + Wärme, denn die Seiten sind ja nicht gesprungen....



Wie schon gesagt, ich denke nicht das das relevant ist. Die Platte wird an allen 4 Kanten von Stahlprofilen gestützt und von dem Aquarium sehr gleichmäßig auf der ganzen Fläche belastet , eine nennenswerte Durchbiegung der Platte würde ich ausschließen.



> für Floatglas habe ich eine Temperaturwechselbeständigkeit von 40K gefunden



Das ist abhängig von der Glasdicke, Fensterglas ist meist nur 5mm dick und damit wesentlich unempfindlicher.


----------



## Demolux (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Die Seiten sind aber auch nicht diesem Temperaturunterschied ausgesetzt gewesen. Von daher könnte das schon sein. Die Kommode von damals hatte übrigens keine Querbretter. Außerdem sollte der Durchbiegung in der Hinsicht entgegengewirkt werden, als dass das Glas der Bodenplatte ja schonmal gesprungen ist in drei Teile (oder vier). Ich werde demnächst das Öl abpumpen und die Bodenplatte wieder neu verkleben/dichten. Dann zeige ich Fotos von den Brüchen.

Danke für die Recherche, die 40 K könnten in der Tat die Ursache sein für das brechen des Glases am Boden. Vielleicht ist es aber gerade auch der Karton und das Vlies, die der Platte zuviel Spielraum geben und eine Durchbiegung erlauben.

Das Vlies des inneren Aquariums wurde in der Tat plattgedrückt und ist nunmehr nichtmal mehr einen Millimeter dick... ich brauche wohl eine Styroporplatte oder den Unterbau aus PVC-Platten. Wenn ich Styropor nehme schwimmt das Ding am Ende noch, wenn das Aquarium gefüllt ist ist das Ölbad ohnehin schon leicht zu verschieben wegen der geringen Dichte.

Ob ich mir extra neue Ventis kaufe für die Umwälzung.. wohl eher nicht, wir lösen das Hitzeproblem ja durch einen zweiten Radi.


EDIT: Das ist mir schon vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen: Die Lücke zwischen Displayabdeckung Seitenscheibenglas des unteren Digitalthermometers füllt sich nach und nach mit einem Gas - sehr langsam aber deutlich sichtbar. Vor einer Woche war da nur eine kleine Gasblase. Was meint ihr dazu? Vll. entweicht aus dem Vlies dass ich auch innen ins Ölbecken gelegt habe (Lärmdämpfung) Luft und wird da aufgehalten. Dass Luft entweicht wissen wir ja, denn das 1cm Vlies wurde ja auch auf 1mm zusammengedrückt - langsam. Oder aber es ist eine Art elektrochemische oder photochemische Reaktion... Was meint ihr?


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Die Seiten sind aber auch nicht diesem Temperaturunterschied ausgesetzt gewesen. Von daher könnte das schon sein. Die Kommode von damals hatte übrigens keine Querbretter. Außerdem sollte der Durchbiegung in der Hinsicht entgegengewirkt werden, als dass das Glas der Bodenplatte ja schonmal gesprungen ist in drei Teile (oder vier). Ich werde demnächst das Öl abpumpen und die Bodenplatte wieder neu verkleben/dichten. Dann zeige ich Fotos von den Brüchen.
> 
> Danke für die Recherche, die 40 K könnten in der Tat die Ursache sein für das brechen des Glases am Boden. Vielleicht ist es aber gerade auch der Karton und das Vlies, die der Platte zuviel Spielraum geben und eine Durchbiegung erlauben.



Ich kann nur wiederholen das ich ein Durchbiegen als Ursache für das Zerbrechen per Ferndiagnose fast ausschließen würde.

Bevor du die einzelnen Scherben wieder zusammenkleisterst würde ich dir nahelegen eine Neue Bodenplatte zu nehmen wobei du insbesondere über im Vergleich zu Glas stabilere Alternativen nachdenken solltest. GFK und (geeignet behandeltes) Holz sind thermisch und mechanisch robustere und billigere Alternativen.



> Ob ich mir extra neue Ventis kaufe für die Umwälzung.. wohl eher nicht, wir lösen das Hitzeproblem ja durch einen zweiten Radi.



Dein Hitzeproblem setzt sich aus mehreren Teilproblemen zusammen, durch mehr Wärmeabführ in Richtung Luft kannst du nur eines davon lösen.



> EDIT: Das ist mir schon vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen: Die Lücke zwischen Displayabdeckung Seitenscheibenglas des unteren Digitalthermometers füllt sich nach und nach mit einem Gas - sehr langsam aber deutlich sichtbar. Vor einer Woche war da nur eine kleine Gasblase. Was meint ihr dazu? Vll. entweicht aus dem Vlies dass ich auch innen ins Ölbecken gelegt habe (Lärmdämpfung) Luft und wird da aufgehalten. Dass Luft entweicht wissen wir ja, denn das 1cm Vlies wurde ja auch auf 1mm zusammengedrückt - langsam. Oder aber es ist eine Art elektrochemische oder photochemische Reaktion... Was meint ihr?



Was für ein Digitalthermometer?


----------



## Demolux (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Was für ein Digitalthermometer?



Digital Temperatur Thermometer Messgerät C/F PC MOD: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte



> Bevor du die einzelnen Scherben wieder zusammenkleisterst würde ich dir nahelegen eine Neue Bodenplatte zu nehmen wobei du insbesondere über im Vergleich zu Glas stabilere Alternativen nachdenken solltest. GFK und (geeignet behandeltes) Holz sind thermisch und mechanisch robustere und billigere Alternativen.



Ja ich denke ich mache das einfach wieder mit Silikon das ist ja die allergünstigste Alternative ^^ Mal sehn obs dann hält. Eine Bodenplatte aus GFK oder anderen Kunststoffen ist nur schlecht mit den Glasscheiben verklebbar, ich wage sogar zu behaupten dass man dann einen Metallrahmen brauch (oder das komplette Aquarium aus diesem Kunststoff)


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Digital Temperatur Thermometer Messgerät C/F PC MOD: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte



Und den hast du im Öl versenkt und nun eine störende Luftblase im Display? Ich würde sagen zerlege ihn getaucht unter Öl und bau ihn wieder zusammen.



> Ja ich denke ich mache das einfach wieder mit Silikon das ist ja die allergünstigste Alternative ^^ Mal sehn obs dann hält. Eine Bodenplatte aus GFK oder anderen Kunststoffen ist nur schlecht mit den Glasscheiben verklebbar, ich wage sogar zu behaupten dass man dann einen Metallrahmen brauch (oder das komplette Aquarium aus diesem Kunststoff)



An ein paar Stahl L-Profilen sollte es doch wirklich nicht scheitern...


----------



## Demolux (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Und den hast du im Öl versenkt und nun eine störende Luftblase im Display? Ich würde sagen zerlege ihn getaucht unter Öl und bau ihn wieder zusammen.



Die Luft ist zwischen Displayabdeckung und Glasplatte, also außerhalb des Gehäuses des Thermometers




> An ein paar Stahl L-Profilen sollte es doch wirklich nicht scheitern...



Spätestens am Schweißgerät scheiterts dann aber. Ganz zu schweigen von der nötigen Arbeit das alles zu fertigen... Da ist mir ne Glasplatte lieber und wenn ich die nochmal kleben muss. Ich werde jetzt für genügend Isolation sorgen zwischen Ölbeckne und Glasplatte.


----------



## Superwip (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Die Luft ist zwischen Displayabdeckung und Glasplatte, also außerhalb des Gehäuses des Thermometers



Ja dann... kurz runtergeben, wieder raufgeben, dann sollte die Luft ja rausgehen.



> Spätestens am Schweißgerät scheiterts dann aber. Ganz zu schweigen von der nötigen Arbeit das alles zu fertigen... Da ist mir ne Glasplatte lieber und wenn ich die nochmal kleben muss. Ich werde jetzt für genügend Isolation sorgen zwischen Ölbeckne und Glasplatte.



Musst du nicht schweißen, nur in 4 Stücke schneiden.


----------



## Demolux (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wie ich die Luft (oder was auch immer) wegbekomme ist mir klar der Punkt der mich interessiert ist, wo sie herkommt 

Da die L-Profile dann die Drücke aushalten müssen und nicht mehr die Klebestelle (weil eine Kunststoff-Glas Klebestelle das nicht kann) muss ich die Profile wohl oder übel miteinander verbinden. Da die Dinger direkt an der Oberfläche anliegen sollten, kann ich schrauben vergessen und muss schweißen. Löten geht auch oder eine komplizierte Schraubverbindung aber das wäre kompliziert (was es ohnehin schon ist). 

Da das Aquarium ja bereits gehalten hat (ohne Ölbecken drin) gehe ich davon aus, dass der Hauptknackpunkt der Temperaturunterschied ist, aber auch das Faktum, dass das Ölbecken den mittleren Teil des Aquariums sehr belastet, wenn kein Wasser drin ist. Deshalb werde ich eine Styropor oder pvc platte unterlegen. Die Risse werde ich mit Silikon erneut verkleben (soweit möglich, denn auseinanderschnibbeln werde ich das Ding nicht noch einmal). Bald kommen Bilder, viel leicht kann man an Hand der Risse dann den Grund erkennen.

Edit: Gemessene Temps:
Luftstrom Radi ein: 23,5 Grad C
Luftstrom Radi aus: 32 Grad C
Ölstrom Radi ein: 53 Grad C
Ölstrom Radi aus: 42,5 Grad C

Bei voller Lüfterleistung (deutlich hörbar, so will ich es auf keinen Fall lassen)


----------



## Superwip (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Wie ich die Luft (oder was auch immer) wegbekomme ist mir klar der Punkt der mich interessiert ist, wo sie herkommt



Aus dem Gehäuse des Thermometers.



> Da die L-Profile dann die Drücke aushalten müssen und nicht mehr die Klebestelle (weil eine Kunststoff-Glas Klebestelle das nicht kann) muss ich die Profile wohl oder übel miteinander verbinden. Da die Dinger direkt an der Oberfläche anliegen sollten, kann ich schrauben vergessen und muss schweißen. Löten geht auch oder eine komplizierte Schraubverbindung aber das wäre kompliziert (was es ohnehin schon ist).



Es sollte vollkommen ausreichen sie mit der Bodenplatte zu verschrauben und nicht miteinander.



> Luftstrom Radi ein: 23,5 Grad C
> Luftstrom Radi aus: 32 Grad C



Das weißt darauf hin das du durch noch stärkere Lüfter bis zu ~8K gewinnen kannst... ähnlich viel wie durch einen besseren Radiator mit gleicher Lüfterbestückung.

Mit einem zweiten Radiator schlägst du aber zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, du schaffst mehr Luftstrom bei gleicher Lautstärke und einen besseren Wärmeübergang Öl -> Luft.


----------



## Demolux (29. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Es sollte vollkommen ausreichen sie mit der Bodenplatte zu verschrauben und nicht miteinander



Dann brauch ich ja wieder Löcher im Glas der Seitenscheiben oder andere Maße für die Glasscheiben. Die sind nämlich außenrum geklebt da Scherwirkung für Silikon schlechter ist als Zugwirkung. 



> Mit einem zweiten Radiator schlägst du aber zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, du schaffst mehr Luftstrom bei gleicher Lautstärke und einen besseren Wärmeübergang Öl -> Luft.



Und genau so wirds gemacht: Zwei Mögichkeiten:

1. Mo-Ra 3 360 holen für ca. 110 Euro. Dann 9 Lüfter die ich bereits habe drauf montieren und schauen obs kühler wird. Der KfZ Kühler hat dann 9 Lüfter weniger.

2. Mo-Ra 3 420 holen für ca. 140 Euro. Dazu 9x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm (genau die gleichen die ich habe bloß größer) die je knapp 9 euro kosten. Insgesamt komme ich dann auf 221 Euro.
Was tun?


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Dann brauch ich ja wieder Löcher im Glas der Seitenscheiben oder andere Maße für die Glasscheiben. Die sind nämlich außenrum geklebt da Scherwirkung für Silikon schlechter ist als Zugwirkung.



Warum Löcher im Glas?



> Und genau so wirds gemacht: Zwei Mögichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Mo-Ra 3 360 holen für ca. 110 Euro. Dann 9 Lüfter die ich bereits habe drauf montieren und schauen obs kühler wird. Der KfZ Kühler hat dann 9 Lüfter weniger.
> 
> ...



Du solltest über billigere Lüfter nachdenken.

Und wie schon an anderer Stelle angedeutet... wenn du schon einen Ventilator benutzt um Außenluft durch dein Zimmer zu blasen kannst du diesen Luftstrom auch gleich direkt für einen Radiator nutzen, insbesondere für den KFZ Radi.


----------



## Demolux (21. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Update:

Nach einiger Zeit jetzt mal wieder eine Info über den momentanen Verbleib des Projektes: Ich habe mir den Mo-Ra360 geholt, musste aber feststellen, dass dieser wirklich nur auf Wasser ausgelegt zu sein scheint, da der Durchfluss des Radiators im Vgl. zum KfZ Radi recht kümmerlich erscheint. Ich schätze den Durchfluss auf etwa 0,25 bis 0,5 Liter Pro Minute. Deshalb bleibt mir bei dem ausschließlich die Möglichkeit, den MoRa in einen sekundären Wasserkühlungskreislauf einzubauen. Für die Wärmeaufnahme wäre dann wie bereits besprochen ein 1x120 oder 2x120 mm Radi mit Delta-Lüftern fällig. Mein Kumpel hat noch zwei Pabst-Lüfter aus Stahl die mit je 115 Volt laufen. Es würde sich deshalb anbieten, einen 2x120 Radi zu nehmen, insofern ich die bekommen kann. Was ch noch kaufen müsste wäre eine zweite Pumpe. 

Außerdem: Der KfZ-Kühlereinganganschluss hat sich gelockert - an der Verbindung Kunstharz-KfZGehäuse. Nicht viel, aber ausreichend, so dass alle 5 Sekunden etwa 1 Tropfen leckt. Muss beseitigt werden, ich denke ich werde das alles mit Silikon unterspritzen, da ich glaube, dass diese Lockerung durch die unterschiedlichen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten der immerhin 3 an der Verbindung beteiligten Materialien zu Stande kam (Kunststoff KfZ (evtl. PP oder PVC), Kunstharz und Messinggewinde im KfZ).

Bzgl. der Lüfter: Ich werde die Lüfter zunächst auf beide Kühler aufteilen. Je 9 Stück. Ach ja: Die ASUS-Karten drehen ihre Lüfter bei 80 °C erst durchgehend.

ODER: Wäre es nicht einfacher, anstelle des MoRas usw. lieber wie bereits erwähnt je eine Frischwasserzuführung zu den Grakas zu bauen? Naja. Wird vll. die Temps der Grakas angleichen aber mehr auch nicht... . Fakt ist, dass die Temps bei Vollast und bei Tag immernoch viel zu hoch wären (an die 90 °C oder evtl. mehr, ich habe dann abgebrochen).


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Mein Kumpel hat noch zwei Pabst-Lüfter aus Stahl die mit je 115 Volt laufen. Es würde sich deshalb anbieten, einen 2x120 Radi zu nehmen, insofern ich die bekommen kann. Was ch noch kaufen müsste wäre eine zweite Pumpe.



Gleichspannung oder Wechselspannung? Vielleich kannst du sie ja an 230V in Serie schalten auch wenn das etwas "russisch" ist...



> Was ch noch kaufen müsste wäre eine zweite Pumpe.



Ich würde den KFZ Radi einfach auch in den Wasserkreislauf einbinden, ist sowieso besser. Dann brauchst du auch nur eine Pumpe, deine vorhandene ist sowieso besser für Wasser geeignet. Wichtig wäre dabei nur das er keine Aluteile enthält.



> Außerdem: Der KfZ-Kühlereinganganschluss hat sich gelockert - an der Verbindung Kunstharz-KfZGehäuse. Nicht viel, aber ausreichend, so dass alle 5 Sekunden etwa 1 Tropfen leckt. Muss beseitigt werden, ich denke ich werde das alles mit Silikon unterspritzen, da ich glaube, dass diese Lockerung durch die unterschiedlichen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten der immerhin 3 an der Verbindung beteiligten Materialien zu Stande kam (Kunststoff KfZ (evtl. PP oder PVC), Kunstharz und Messinggewinde im KfZ).



Wärmeausdehnung hätte vermutlich eher zu einer Lockerung an der Kunstharz-Messing Verbindung geführt. Das PP oder PVC (müsste eigentlich draufstehen)  ist ja relativ weich und sollte so etwas ausgleichen. Vermutlich war die Verbindung nie besonders fest, das Kunstharz haftet wahrscheinlich einfach nicht besonders gut auf dem Kunststoff.



> Bzgl. der Lüfter: Ich werde die Lüfter zunächst auf beide Kühler aufteilen. Je 9 Stück. Ach ja: Die ASUS-Karten drehen ihre Lüfter bei 80 °C erst durchgehend.



Wie gesagt: Zieh den PWM Draht (blau) raus dann sollten sie durchlaufen.



> ODER: Wäre es nicht einfacher, anstelle des MoRas usw. lieber wie bereits erwähnt je eine Frischwasserzuführung zu den Grakas zu bauen? Naja. Wird vll. die Temps der Grakas angleichen aber mehr auch nicht... . Fakt ist, dass die Temps bei Vollast und bei Tag immernoch viel zu hoch wären (an die 90 °C oder evtl. mehr, ich habe dann abgebrochen).



Ich hätte das eher für die CPUs als Option gesehen aber bei der Anzahl an GraKas fällt das angesichts von Kosten von +30€ aufwärts pro Karte (GPU only Kühler) fast weg. Ist jedenfalls ein teurer Spaß.

Sinnvoller wäre es eher den Ölfluss durch die GraKa Kühler zu optimieren, die GraKa Kühler sollten auf jeden Fall durchlaufen, und die Öltemperatur sollte in Zukunft mit dem MoRa ja auch geringer sein.

Ein Problem beim GPU->Öl Übergang kann auch, wie schon erwähnt, die Wärmeleitpaste sein.


----------



## Gummert (21. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wie lange planst und fummelst bereits damit rum? Ich mein, bis das mal was wird, ist das Low-End... *g*


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wenn man auf Seite 1 blättert kann man feststellen das das Projekt erst etwas mehr als einen Monat alt ist.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Gleichspannung oder Wechselspannung? Vielleich kannst du sie ja an 230V in Serie schalten auch wenn das etwas "russisch" ist...



Das sollte , da die Lüfter in der Regel einen relativ weit tolerrierten Spannungsbereich haben, eigentlich funktionieren, solange beide Lüfter nicht blockieren können, da sobald einer stehen bleibt beide kaputt gehen könnten. Ansonsten wird es wohl keine kostengünstige Alternative geben (230V / 115V (Spar)transvormatoren oder irgendwelche Selbstbauten dürften teuerer sein als einfach 2 12V/ 230V Schaltschranklüfter/ starke Lüfter).


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Sind wohl 60Hz AC Lüfter... hm...

Ganz das wahre ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. April 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Superwip schrieb:


> Sind wohl 60Hz AC Lüfter... hm...
> 
> Ganz das wahre ist das sicher nicht.


 
In der Regel sind die Motoren aber für 50 bis 60 Hz ausgelegt, wobei eine zu geringe Frequenz bei gleicher Spannung für den Motor eher thermischen Streß bedeutet, als eine zu hohe Frequenz bei gleicher Spannung. Das liegt daran, dass der fließende Strom aus dem Scheinwiderstand resultiert, der sich aus dem Wirkwiderstand und dem induktiven Blindwiderstand berrechnet, und der induktive Blindwiderstand ist von der Frequenz abhängig. Kritisch würde hier werden, dasss die Lüfter durch den erhöhrten Stömungswiderstand von vornerein mehr Strom ziehen werden, aber ich denke nicht, das die Spulen derart überbestromt werden, das diese in Sättigung gehen. Ich vermute eher, dass die Motoren eh auf 48 ... 63  Hz ausgelegt sein werden sein. Am besten wäre natürlich der Betrieb bei 60 HZ 115V AC (Sinusförmig), nur würde das einen (brauchbaren) Wechselrichter erfordern, der das Budget deutlich sprengen dürfte, oder zumindest in der Anschaffung teuerer als vergleichbare Lüfter wäre. Maximal könnte man höchstens versuchen einen 12V auf 115V 60 Hz Wechselrichter heranzubekommen, wobei ich aber auch vermute, das das über dem Budget liegt. Aber ich denke, die Serienschaltung sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Demolux (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Hi Community,

Schlechte/Gute Nachrichten.

Nachdem ich vor einer Woche damit begonnen habe, die Ölkühlung zu vergessen, da sie jetzt im Sommer ohnehin genausolaut wie die Luftkühlung und dabei sogar noch schlechter ist, hat sich deren Rückbau auf mein gesamtes Zimmer ausgeweitet.
Ich habe die Bauteile gewaschen (was ne Sauerei, aber: Hurra, alle gehen noch!) und jetzt einen PC im Kleiderschrank aufgebaut, der wiederum belüftet wird (dazu musste ich den ganzen Schrank umbauen). In dem Zuge hab ich gleich noch mein Zimmer ausgemistet. Die Temps sind jetzt bei knapp 80 °C - perfekt. Die Lautstärke ist annehmbar, deutlich leiser als die Ölkühlung. Ich hab mir weiterhin gedacht, im Kleiderschrank nun tropische Pflanzen anzubauen - in der oberen Hälfte hat es immerhin ca. 38 Grad Lufttemperatur (variabel je nach Luftzufuhr, stufenlos einstellbar). In der unteren Hälfte bau ich Kartoffeln an (hat sich im Zuge eines Streites mit meiner Freundin ergeben, wir haben uns die Kartoffel immer hin und hergegeben, als sie austrieb hab ich gesagt, okay die wird angebaut). Die Mittel dazu hab ich ja aus der Aquaristik (Tageslichtröhren usw).

*Fazit*

So Leutchen  Ohne weitere Investitionen wäre die Ölkühlung nicht machbar gewesen. Für einen normalen PC (ein bis drei GPUs, insg. 1000 Watt) hätte sie aber ausgereicht - und wäre dann auch leise. Ich schließe also mit einem gemischten Ergebnis ab - so richtig funktioniert hats ja nicht, dafür war der Kühler zu schlecht bzw. die Leistung zu groß. Aber die Grundfunktion war erfüllt. Übrigens macht das Paraffinöl die Kabel und die Schläuche ziemlich steif, außerdem löst es Heißkleber auf - perfekt also, falls euch oder euren Kindern hier ein kleiner Bastelunfall mit Heißkleber auf/in der Kleidung passiert. Die Pattex-Zwei-Komponenten-Paste kann ich außerdem auch empfehlen. Ist zwar euer, aber wirklich bombenfest und universell einsetzbar.

Wenn jemand 60 Liter Paraffinöl (10 davon unbenutzt) haben möchte, oder einen Kfz-Kühler (ihr habt ihn ja alle gesehen), oder einen MoRa3, dann meldet euch. Das Öl ist bestimmt ne gute Investition in die Zukunft 
Wenn ich wieder mal Zeit, Geld und Nerven habe, realisiere ich die Ölkühlung vielleicht auf einem besseren Level, mit einem auf den PC zugeschnittenen Ölrium, dem guten MoRa3 und einem normalen PC.


Viele Grüße, Demolux


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Wie warm wurde denn das Öl unter Last?


----------



## Demolux (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

So ca. 60-65 Grad direkt am Pumpeneingang jetzt im Sommer mit nur 4 aktiven GPUs die wiederum zwischen 81°C und 97°C heiß waren. Die heißeren haben sich schon automatisch runtergetaktet.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Hoffentlich laufen deine Lüfter der Grafikkarte noch eine weile, ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das die Lager nach dem Öllbad fettfrei sind und sich jetzt langsam trockenlaufen.


----------



## Demolux (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja vor allem nach dem Waschen 
Aber ich hab mit dem Paraffinöl sogar mal die Lüfter einer XFX Graka geschmiert weild as dort verwendete Schmieröl so ranzig war, dass sich der Lüfter selbst unter Vollast nicht gedreht hat. Das Paraffinöl ist nur sehr schwer abzuwaschen und schmiert die Lager rein subjektiv wirklich gut. Ich höre nichts und fühle auch keine Unebenheiten oder Vibrationen wie wenn Stahl auf Stahl läuft. Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## fabianiosodon (6. Juli 2014)

ich denk mal dass der ganze aufbau für 2 pcs viel zu klein und auch die 2 radiatoren mit der abwärme der pcs überfordert waren


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Mit was hast du die Platinen gewaschen?
So was in der Richtung? http://www.amazon.de/CRC-KONTAKT-LR...d=1404670143&sr=8-2&keywords=platinenreiniger
Muss ja eine heiden Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## Demolux (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ne mit Spüli xD Verdammt... hättest du mir sowas nicht früher zeigen können? ^^


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Schade um das schöne Projekt... hoffentlich hast du wenigstens was dabei gelernt und viele Coins gemined.


----------



## Demolux (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

Ja gelernt hab ich was und ich hätte auch gerne weitergemacht, aber es war mir zu schade noch mehr zu investieren - vor allem Geld und Nerven. Jetzt kommt ohnehin die Klausurphase... . Aber da ich das Equipment noch habe, wäre ich an einem freien Wochenende in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wohl wieder zu etwas ähnlichem bereit. Dann aber etwas kleiner.

Danke für die Unterstützung an der Stelle für die gesamte Community!


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gute Kompressor-Chiller sind schon recht leise, ähnlich wie ein Kühlschrank. Wäre ja auch nur an heißen Tagen nötig. Eine teure Lösung ist es sicher.
> 
> Du hast die Schläuche einfach eingeklebt?
> 
> ...



Ein halon löschsystem in einen kleinen Zimmer ...ich muss kurz mal schmunzeln


----------



## christoph-k85 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Ein halon löschsystem in einen kleinen Zimmer ...ich muss kurz mal schmunzeln


 
Im Leopard 2 funzt es doch auch


----------



## A1Bund7 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*

darf ich Zaungast sein?  Ein Halon Löschsystem kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Bei anderen Sachen hast du aber natürlich Recht


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 High-End PCs mit Öl gekühlt in Aquarium*



> Ein halon löschsystem in einen kleinen Zimmer ...ich muss kurz mal schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo denn sonst? In einem großen?

Halon ist die meiner Meinung nach klar beste Möglichkeit in einem kleinen Raum einen (Ölb)rand zu löschen, insbesondere auch weil Halon selbst keine Schäden anrichtet (im Gegensatz etwa zu Schaum) und weil die Erstickungsgefahr bei Halon geringer ist als bei Inertgasen.


----------

